# Sharkey v2.0 SBBN015 homage



## dpage (Dec 24, 2010)

Incoming, brought to you by the same person who made the Sharkey 6105 homage and has the NH35 inside.


----------



## PAM-SNOB (Mar 23, 2014)

Where can I get one and for how much$$$?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## smille76 (May 3, 2013)

Hi,

Here's mine, on the way too.










I wonder if they sent us the same pics!!

For the guy that asked where to get this, I got it on Taobao via Spreenow agent, search for SBBN015 and it is labeled as WTOPIA on the dial. About 140$ USD (1000 yuans)

S.


----------



## phlabrooy (Dec 25, 2011)

Looks great and at least this one has a decent name on the dial !!!

Is it titanium or SS ?

Let us know your impressions when it arrives.

Regards,


----------



## MadMex (Jun 18, 2010)

Tuna Apocalypse?


----------



## dpage (Dec 24, 2010)

限量罐头SBBN015男士商务休闲全自动机械正品水鬼运动防水钢手表 - SpreeNow.com, Taobao English agent that accepts PayPal

They are about $150 shipped. I expect it to be as nice as the 6105.


----------



## dpage (Dec 24, 2010)

Pics look different



smille76 said:


> Hi,
> 
> Here's mine, on the way too.
> 
> ...


----------



## PAM-SNOB (Mar 23, 2014)

Thank you guys for the info. In trying to resist since I just dropped $350 for the MWW(Manchester Watch Works) 62MAS homage so watch funds are depleted.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dpage (Dec 24, 2010)

PAM-SNOB said:


> Thank you guys for the info. In trying to resist since I just dropped $350 for the MWW(Manchester Watch Works) 62MAS homage so watch funds are depleted.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


*Resistance is futile.*


----------



## jtaka1 (Feb 12, 2011)

Bought!

Just paid. $150 to Hawaii.
Only thing they didn't send me an email this time saying I can pay. I just went back and paid.
Can't wait

Edit:
Sorry, I didn't read, the postage I thought I paid was from the seller to Spreenow. You have to pay an extra $8-13 (depending on which option) for shipping to you.


----------



## smille76 (May 3, 2013)

dpage said:


> Pics look different


You are right, the trapped air bubbles pattern on the crystal protector is different 

S.


----------



## PAM-SNOB (Mar 23, 2014)

Will these accept Gen parts? Not a fan of the dial personally...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## smille76 (May 3, 2013)

PAM-SNOB said:


> Will these accept Gen parts? Not a fan of the dial personally...
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Movement is a Seiko NH35; Seiko SKX series and other aftermarket dials made for this size should fit nicely if you are into tinkering.

S.


----------



## PAM-SNOB (Mar 23, 2014)

smille76 said:


> Movement is a Seiko NH35; Seiko SKX series and other aftermarket dials made for this size should fit nicely if you are into tinkering.
> 
> S.


Could the same thing be said for the Sharky 6105? I'm not fond of the dial on that one either. It just received it in the mail yesterday and that dial has to GO!!
Anyone tried this on the Sharky 6105?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## smille76 (May 3, 2013)

PAM-SNOB said:


> Could the same thing be said for the Sharky 6105? I'm not fond of the dial on that one either. It just received it in the mail yesterday and that dial has to GO!!
> Anyone tried this on the Sharky 6105?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Hi

I checked on Dagaz website for suitable looking dials with for the 4oclock crown for the Tuna.

Their "Shark" and "Heliox" model looks almost like the old school SBBN007 "crop circles" dial and IMO would look perfect on this watch









Cheers,

S.


----------



## PAM-SNOB (Mar 23, 2014)

Nice Intel thank you friend 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dpage (Dec 24, 2010)

Mine seems to have cleared customs, should get it Monday!


----------



## Cobia (Nov 24, 2013)

The shark on the dial is a deal breaker at this point for me although i might change my mind on that, it looks really tacky.


----------



## dfl3506 (Dec 10, 2010)

Cobia said:


> The shark on the dial is a deal breaker at this point for me although i might change my mind on that, it looks really tacky.


Yeah, I hate the badge on Maseratis as well, otherwise I'd definitely buy one. Honestly, when you're wearing the watch the logo is barely visible, and actually matches the chrome indices, so unless you spend a lot of time with a loupe to your eye, it shouldn't be a problem. Better that tiny little logo than some other logos that take up half the dial.


----------



## tinpusher (Mar 3, 2012)

How is everyone ordering this for so cheap? Everytime I try to search on that spreenow website it says no results were found.


----------



## dpage (Dec 24, 2010)

tinpusher said:


> How is everyone ordering this for so cheap? Everytime I try to search on that spreenow website it says no results were found.


The link worked when I posted it, now I get this message when searching for SBB015.

 The following search results are returned by Taobao.com. While Taobao works very hard to rid itself of fakes or counterfeit products,	there may still be sellers that slipped through their policing work. Please do not place order for such products. All submitted	carts will be manually checked by our staff. If such products are found, we will refuse to accept your orders. For a comprehensive	list of prohibited items, please see this link. Thank you for your understanding.


----------



## dfl3506 (Dec 10, 2010)

dpage said:


> The link worked when I posted it, now I get this message when searching for SBB015.
> 
> The following search results are returned by Taobao.com. While Taobao works very hard to rid itself of fakes or counterfeit products, there may still be sellers that slipped through their policing work. Please do not place order for such products. All submitted carts will be manually checked by our staff. If such products are found, we will refuse to accept your orders. For a comprehensive list of prohibited items, please see this link. Thank you for your understanding.


See my post here https://www.watchuseek.com/f74/6105-8110-tribute-3386474.html


----------



## artblakey (Feb 15, 2016)

dfl3506 said:


> Better that tiny little logo than some other logos that take up half the dial.


Yeah, I'll take that over WTOPIA any day.










pic via: https://www.watchuseek.com/f29/fs-wtopia-titanium-automatic-tuna-homage-3394946.html


----------



## dpage (Dec 24, 2010)

That is the dial I expected, I'll take sharkey! Pics from web site.


----------



## Gregorinho (Aug 23, 2015)

Post some pics as soon as you get it guys!


----------



## danilapanfilov (Oct 13, 2016)

Hi guys!
Has anyone come across such homages of newer models like SBBN031/SBBN033 or all black ones like SBBN013/SBBN035?


----------



## dfl3506 (Dec 10, 2010)

danilapanfilov said:


> Hi guys!
> Has anyone come across such homages of newer models like SBBN031/SBBN033 or all black ones like SBBN013/SBBN035?


No, not available.


----------



## dpage (Dec 24, 2010)

Sharkey 2.0 arrived and it's very nice! I'll try to get some more pics later, Watch may be a little taller, the shroud is 1 0r 2 mm taller than a Tuna.


----------



## jtaka1 (Feb 12, 2011)

Does it come with the silver bezel insert also?


----------



## Mrwozza70 (May 13, 2012)

dpage said:


> Sharkey 2.0 arrived and it's very nice! I'll try to get some more pics later, Watch may be a little taller, the shroud is 1 0r 2 mm taller than a Tuna.


Looks real nice... is the bezel insert ceramic?


----------



## dpage (Dec 24, 2010)

jtaka1 said:


> Does it come with the silver bezel insert also?


No spare bezel insert, it comes with a cheap strap tool. Drilled lugs which is nice. Lume is yellower than seiko to look at but charged the color is similar. Initial charge is very goo but I suspect it dims quickly like the 6105. Rubber strap is nice and flexible comfortable on the wrist, probably Poly or silicone not a huge dust magnet.


----------



## dpage (Dec 24, 2010)

I would think at the price point it's aluminum, but touching it to my teeth it feels like it might be ceramic or sapphire? I'l have to see if I can translate what appears on the website. It comes with 2 extra shroud screws and an allen wrench that is too small for the screws and does not look like it good quality. I think the minute markers on chapter ring should be shorter but thats a pretty minor complaint The crown is signed with a design that looks like a snowflake! Crystal is sapphire and domed, could be double domed.
Overall I am impressed, I hope others can get one it's definitely worth the money and then some!

Translation posted elsewhere but says ceramic bezel insert! Seems to say double AR coating, not sure about double dome crystal.


----------



## dpage (Dec 24, 2010)

dpage said:


> Incoming, brought to you by the same person who made the Sharkey 6105 homage and has the NH35 inside.


Translation Love it "canned food"

Limits the quantity the canned food SBBN015gentleman commerce leisure completely automatic mechanical quality goods frogmanmovement against tempered steel watch with limited quantity canned food SBBN015 gentlemancommerce leisure completely automaticmechanical quality goods frogman movementagainst tempered steel watch

Canned food SBBN015/SBBN017 classics samefunds gentleman watch, the ceramic time circleand 316L steel shell and sapphire double arccoating mirror surface and original installationJapanese white fox cassette mechanism (nh35a),spin entering type locks the 200M waterproofing(dive watch), scale division fills to spread theSwiss super C3 night burnishing powder andmetal shark LOGO and exchange group1102180027 Baidu posts: The watch community,micro blog asked the @ watch community andthanks to support \
Many tables confused after starting have filmedthe canned food picture, selected has put to make an offering the reference


----------



## jtaka1 (Feb 12, 2011)

Thanks. Just whish it came with the silver bezel. The 6105 homage came with an extra blue bezel. When mine comes in, I'll measure and hopefully I can fit a silver one from Dagaz or something.


----------



## dpage (Dec 24, 2010)

This is a ceramic insert so I don't think you want to try to remove it?


----------



## atarione (Aug 10, 2015)

so... are these things actually water resistant?


----------



## PowerChucker (Jun 16, 2010)

I like canned food


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dfl3506 (Dec 10, 2010)

atarione said:


> so... are these things actually water resistant?


These things?


----------



## Mrwozza70 (May 13, 2012)

jtaka1 said:


> Thanks. Just whish it came with the silver bezel. The 6105 homage came with an extra blue bezel. When mine comes in, I'll measure and hopefully I can fit a silver one from Dagaz or something.


Appreciate the measure of the insert.


dpage said:


> This is a ceramic insert so I don't think you want to try to remove it?


Why not? It is an insert and will be fixed with adhesive of some sorts. The usual caveats apply but these will be able to be removed. Maybe not without removing the bezel ring (there's a caveat for ya'll)


atarione said:


> so... are these things actually water resistant?


With respect... if you understand what you are buying in to then you will appreciate there is no claimed WR and therefore you may 'risk' exposure to water or 'test' (pressure test) to satisfy yourself. But nobody will warranty WR unless individually tested and warranted.

That's a long reply to say... maybe... there are various reasons why one watch may be and another not. But probably all will be able to withstand rain, splashes, accidental under tap or even drop in basin... but I wouldn't expect to shower, bath, swim or dive without first testing 😀


----------



## B3stia (Feb 1, 2016)

Has anyone tried to buy directly from Taobao? I have managed to register and add items to my cart using Google translate. The payment processing page also seems fairly straight forward as well. Not too hard to figure out shipping country, address etc. Any thoughts?


----------



## dpage (Dec 24, 2010)

B3stia said:


> Has anyone tried to buy directly from Taobao? I have managed to register and add items to my cart using Google translate. The payment processing page also seems fairly straight forward as well. Not too hard to figure out shipping country, address etc. Any thoughts?


What is the watch selling for?

Give it a try and post Instructions on how to buy from Taobao


----------



## B3stia (Feb 1, 2016)

So i'm signing up as the guinea pig.  

The shark is 880 yuan + shipping on Taobao.


----------



## dfl3506 (Dec 10, 2010)

B3stia said:


> Has anyone tried to buy directly from Taobao? I have managed to register and add items to my cart using Google translate. The payment processing page also seems fairly straight forward as well. Not too hard to figure out shipping country, address etc. Any thoughts?


Easier to use Spreenow. You do pay an extra 10% for their services, but it makes the whole thing so much easier, and you can use PayPal.


----------



## tamtkpp (Mar 26, 2014)

dfl3506 said:


> Easier to use Spreenow. You do pay an extra 10% for their services, but it makes the whole thing so much easier, and you can use PayPal.


What's the relationship between you and Spreenow.


----------



## dfl3506 (Dec 10, 2010)

tamtkpp said:


> What's the relationship between you and Spreenow.


Hey, buy from who you like, I'm only stating that I found it was easier and very little extra to buy from Spreenow, if you want to buy Taobao and can navigate the Chinese language, go for it. No skin off my nose either way.


----------



## tamtkpp (Mar 26, 2014)

dfl3506 said:


> Hey, buy from who you like, I'm only stating that I found it was easier and very little extra to buy from Spreenow, if you want to buy Taobao and can navigate the Chinese language, go for it. No skin off my nose either way.


Never thought of skinny your nose. Simply a customer and a buying agent ,right 
Take it easy


----------



## mthtitan (May 19, 2016)

B3stia said:


> Has anyone tried to buy directly from Taobao? I have managed to register and add items to my cart using Google translate. The payment processing page also seems fairly straight forward as well. Not too hard to figure out shipping country, address etc. Any thoughts?


I bought it from Taobao using Spreenow, it's a long ordering process but seems pretty straight forward. My order is still in processing though.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## B3stia (Feb 1, 2016)

dfl3506 said:


> Easier to use Spreenow. You do pay an extra 10% for their services, but it makes the whole thing so much easier, and you can use PayPal.





mthtitan said:


> I bought it from Taobao using Spreenow, it's a long ordering process but seems pretty straight forward. My order is still in processing though.


Spreenow just steps in the middle right. Meaning they just make the order on your behalf. There's no other benefit than an english homepage (customer service)?


----------



## dfl3506 (Dec 10, 2010)

tamtkpp said:


> Never thought of skinny your nose. Simply a customer and a buying agent ,right
> Take it easy


Don't be suggesting that I get some kind of benefit by naming Spreenow and by asking what our relationship is. I would say at least 90% of people who have bought from Taobao have used Spreenow as the buying agent. So I would suggest you choose your words more carefully.


----------



## dfl3506 (Dec 10, 2010)

B3stia said:


> Spreenow just steps in the middle right. Meaning they just make the order on your behalf. There's no other benefit than an english homepage (customer service)?


I have no idea if you can pay with Paypal on Taobao, as you can on Spreenow, but they are just a buying agent with an English homepage. I don't know how easy or difficult it is to deal with Taobao direct, but if you can save yourself the 10% that Spreenow charges, go for it.


----------



## B3stia (Feb 1, 2016)

dfl3506 said:


> I have no idea if you can pay with Paypal on Taobao, as you can on Spreenow, but they are just a buying agent with an English homepage. I don't know how easy or difficult it is to deal with Taobao direct, but if you can save yourself the 10% that Spreenow charges, go for it.


The PayPal option makes another good argument.

I'll sleep on it and let you know if I went the adventurous Taobao way or not.

(I can imagine all the sleepless nights waiting and hoping a box will eventually arrive)


----------



## dfl3506 (Dec 10, 2010)

B3stia said:


> The PayPal option makes another good argument.
> 
> I'll sleep on it and let you know if I went the adventurous Taobao way or not.
> 
> (I can imagine all the sleepless nights waiting and hoping a box will eventually arrive)


Just to put it into perspective, I think I paid an extra $15 using Spreenow, plus shipping. I imagine you would still have to pay shipping if you used Taobao direct. Also, Spreenow advises when the watch is shipped and tracking # from memory. I'm not pushing Spreenow, it was just the method everyone was using to buy when I bought around 5 months ago.


----------



## B3stia (Feb 1, 2016)

dfl3506 said:


> Just to put it into perspective, I think I paid an extra $15 using Spreenow, plus shipping. I imagine you would still have to pay shipping if you used Taobao direct. Also, Spreenow advises when the watch is shipped and tracking # from memory. I'm not pushing Spreenow, it was just the method everyone was using to buy when I bought around 5 months ago.


I'll look into it more closely when I get home tonight. Thanks


----------



## rocklax (Feb 1, 2012)

Following, this might be a good beater watch...


----------



## dpage (Dec 24, 2010)

+2 seconds in the first 50 hours!


----------



## jtaka1 (Feb 12, 2011)

dpage said:


> +2 seconds in the first 50 hours!


My 6105 homage also keeps good time. My Sharkey Tuna is being delivered today. Can't wait.


----------



## smille76 (May 3, 2013)

dfl3506 said:


> Just to put it into perspective, I think I paid an extra $15 using Spreenow, plus shipping. I imagine you would still have to pay shipping if you used Taobao direct. Also, Spreenow advises when the watch is shipped and tracking # from memory. I'm not pushing Spreenow, it was just the method everyone was using to buy when I bought around 5 months ago.


+1.

I also used their online message assistance (that look like Wii characters) and they were really helpful because I had an issue with my order.

Would recommend them too, the extra $$ is nothing compared to the peace of mind.

A.


----------



## jtaka1 (Feb 12, 2011)

~$170 with the fastest shipping. Idk how they do it, sapphire, ceramic insert, NH35. How are they making money or maybe other companies are overcharging us?

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## rocklax (Feb 1, 2012)

Order submitted through spree, it just says to be reviewed. We'll see what happens next I guess.


----------



## AVS_Racing (Aug 16, 2014)

Hows the lume? I'm wondering if this will have crown issues also?


----------



## mthtitan (May 19, 2016)

Just got a photo of mine from Spreenow, can't wait to get it!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jtaka1 (Feb 12, 2011)

rocklax said:


> Order submitted through spree, it just says to be reviewed. We'll see what happens next I guess.


You just wait until they message you saying it's ready for payment.


----------



## rocklax (Feb 1, 2012)

Yea, got that and filled my account with hkd to pay in Yuan. Now it's processing, $153 I think. I'm 3/4 the way through a bottle of cab and am having buyer's remorse lol.


----------



## itranslator (Sep 15, 2012)

Order on Friday evening and here it is! 









You will want to change out the strap for sure.

Quick change to a borealis strap


----------



## rocklax (Feb 1, 2012)

I can't believe how good that looks, the $150ish may be really well spent. I need to figure out what NATO I'll be putting on.


----------



## jtaka1 (Feb 12, 2011)

itranslator said:


> Order on Friday evening and here it is!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The strap is not top notch quality, but I think it's nice enough and super comfortable. 
Yeah, shipping is fast. Mine came in a week to Hawaii.


----------



## itranslator (Sep 15, 2012)

Had my doubt after hearing potential crown issue with their 6105.
I am glad I took the plunge. For the price, is really a no brainer.


----------



## dfl3506 (Dec 10, 2010)

rocklax said:


> Yea, got that and filled my account with hkd to pay in Yuan. Now it's processing, $153 I think. I'm 3/4 the way through a bottle of cab and am having buyer's remorse lol.


I paid in US dollars on Spreenow with PayPal.


----------



## smille76 (May 3, 2013)

itranslator said:


> Order on Friday evening and here it is!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Mine is in the customs here, I'll get it in a day or 2.

Does it uses regular spring bars or Fat Seiko style bars?

Thanks!

S.

Sent from my SHIELD Tablet using Tapatalk


----------



## itranslator (Sep 15, 2012)

smille76 said:


> Mine is in the customs here, I'll get it in a day or 2.
> 
> Does it uses regular spring bars or Fat Seiko style bars?
> 
> ...


The thickness looks normal to me so I believe they should be regular.


----------



## rocklax (Feb 1, 2012)

My cart on spree moved to "ordered" sometime overnight. Let's get it on my wrist now lol.


----------



## WatchDialOrange (Dec 30, 2011)

Ok I just had to jump on this one to try it out . I always wondered if i would like the Tuna style watch case so l put one in the cart on Spreenow. Not sure what shipping I will take yet?


----------



## jtaka1 (Feb 12, 2011)

AVS_Racing said:


> Hows the lume? I'm wondering if this will have crown issues also?


Crown is solid so far, but I'm careful after what happened to my 6105.

Lume is actually really good. Tested it last night and was still readable in the morning.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Gregorinho (Aug 23, 2015)

Really thinking about pulling the trigger, if you have more pictures to share I would greatly appreciate it! Looks really nice for the price


----------



## WatchDialOrange (Dec 30, 2011)

I just paid for mine on SpreeNow.com Very nice to talk to someone in Real Time on Chat screen. Watch paid for now I wait for shipping.


----------



## maverick13z (Sep 11, 2016)

Does it make any difference what seller on spreenow folks are ordering from? Several have it listed at the same price


----------



## WatchDialOrange (Dec 30, 2011)

maverick13z said:


> Does it make any difference what seller on spreenow folks are ordering from? Several have it listed at the same price


I picked the seller with the most sales but not sure if that makes any difference .


----------



## rocklax (Feb 1, 2012)

Mine's still just on "ordered". I have no idea who I ordered from though.


----------



## sleepyinnaptown (Aug 28, 2015)

WatchDialOrange said:


> maverick13z said:
> 
> 
> > Does it make any difference what seller on spreenow folks are ordering from? Several have it listed at the same price
> ...


Same here. It definitely feels weird paying on a site where half of the words won't translate to English.


----------



## itranslator (Sep 15, 2012)

New offering. Darth homage? 









*Upload image instead of linking


----------



## WatchDialOrange (Dec 30, 2011)

sleepyinnaptown said:


> Same here. It definitely feels weird paying on a site where half of the words won't translate to English.


Anybody know what the "Lug Width" is on this Sharkey? I think it will go straight to NATO strap when I get it.


----------



## PAM-SNOB (Mar 23, 2014)

itranslator said:


> New offering. Darth homage?


I can't see the pic 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AVS_Racing (Aug 16, 2014)

I can see it. Where is the black one available from?


----------



## smille76 (May 3, 2013)

Wow, this thread keeps on delivering nice pieces. Looks like my SBBN035.

Now bring the MM300 homages!!

S.

Envoyé de mon Nexus 5X en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## jtaka1 (Feb 12, 2011)

Lug width is 22mm.


----------



## WatchDialOrange (Dec 30, 2011)

jtaka1 said:


> Lug width is 22mm.


Thanks!
Was hard to find on the Website.


----------



## airdiver (Oct 25, 2016)

smille76 said:


> .....
> Now bring the MM300 homages!!
> S.
> ....


:-!  :-!.....


----------



## dpeete (Jul 22, 2013)

PAM-SNOB said:


> I can't see the pic
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


FWIW: I can't see it either. But I'd love the link, my PVD Sharkey needs a PVD Tuna Shark friend.


----------



## itranslator (Sep 15, 2012)

PAM-SNOB said:


> I can't see the pic
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Fixed!


----------



## dpage (Dec 24, 2010)

itranslator said:


> New offering. Darth homage?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Where can this be found?


----------



## itranslator (Sep 15, 2012)

AVS_Racing said:


> I can see it. Where is the black one available from?


http://m.intl.taobao.com/detail/detail.html?id=524256613209

Disclaimer: not associated with the seller.

I just recieved delivery of the SS version on Thursday and they update store with PVD now. Would have chosen Darth/emperor instead. Now am tempted to grab another.

Anyone want my SS version?


----------



## PAM-SNOB (Mar 23, 2014)

Thank you ^^^


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mrwozza70 (May 13, 2012)

WatchDialOrange said:


> Anybody know what the "Lug Width" is on this Sharkey? I think it will go straight to NATO strap when I get it.


22mm


----------



## AVS_Racing (Aug 16, 2014)

Just a heads up guais, I was going to get my friend to order one of these from Asia for me however Ashford is having a huge sale on the Baby Tunas, SRP641 for $168 free shipping. I can't argue with the price, real deal Seiko 200m WR not mystery 200m and full warranty. Hopefully it will scratch my itch.


----------



## dfl3506 (Dec 10, 2010)

AVS_Racing said:


> Just a heads up guais, I was going to get my friend to order one of these from Asia for me however Ashford is having a huge sale on the Baby Tunas, SRP641 for $168 free shipping. I can't argue with the price, real deal Seiko 200m WR not mystery 200m and full warranty. Hopefully it will scratch my itch.
> 
> No free shipping to Thailand unfortunately, otherwise it would have been a great deal.


----------



## dpeete (Jul 22, 2013)

I've got a PVD on order... fingers crossed the PVD is as good as the v1 Sharkey!

FWIW: I've got an SRP641 and it looks amazing with a Crystal Times sapphire... I'll post a pic later this week to give you an idea.


----------



## itranslator (Sep 15, 2012)

dpeete said:


> I've got a PVD on order... fingers crossed the PVD is as good as the v1 Sharkey!
> 
> FWIW: I've got an SRP641 and it looks amazing with a Crystal Times sapphire... I'll post a pic later this week to give you an idea.


Pictures when it arrives please.


----------



## WatchDialOrange (Dec 30, 2011)

AVS_Racing said:


> Just a heads up guais, I was going to get my friend to order one of these from Asia for me however Ashford is having a huge sale on the Baby Tunas, SRP641 for $168 free shipping. I can't argue with the price, real deal Seiko 200m WR not mystery 200m and full warranty. Hopefully it will scratch my itch.



That is an Amazing Deal! I still prefer the SBBN015 Sharkey in Stainless Steel and have one on order.


----------



## maverick13z (Sep 11, 2016)

AVS_Racing said:


> Just a heads up guais, I was going to get my friend to order one of these from Asia for me however Ashford is having a huge sale on the Baby Tunas, SRP641 for $168 free shipping. I can't argue with the price, real deal Seiko 200m WR not mystery 200m and full warranty. Hopefully it will scratch my itch.


Nice deal, too bad it is not stainless. I will stick with the sharkey


----------



## Watches503 (Mar 7, 2013)

WatchDialOrange said:


> That is an Amazing Deal! I still prefer the SBBN015 Sharkey in Stainless Steel and have one on order.


I had to get one too, Gary. Ceramic bezel, sapphire crystal, Seiko winding and hacking, no brainer. But that Ashford deal is good.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WatchDialOrange (Dec 30, 2011)

Watches503 said:


> I had to get one too, Gary. Ceramic bezel, sapphire crystal, Seiko winding and hacking, no brainer. But that Ashford deal is good.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Hey Luis this should be a fun watch! I will try to see if its really water proof and put it on a NATO and use it in the Ocean. I ordered last week but still No confirmation as to shipping charges, hopefully this week it will land at SpreeNow.

Hope the Lume is this good


----------



## jtaka1 (Feb 12, 2011)

I'm really enjoying this watch. Luke is really good.


----------



## dpage (Dec 24, 2010)

Well I couldn't help myself and ordered Sharkey V2.1!

And it shipped!


----------



## jtaka1 (Feb 12, 2011)

I really want to change the bezel insert to a silver one to look like a 017, but the ceramic looks pretty darn good.


----------



## Watches503 (Mar 7, 2013)

WatchDialOrange said:


> Hey Luis this should be a fun watch! I will try to see if its really water proof and put it on a NATO and use it in the Ocean. I ordered last week but still No confirmation as to shipping charges, hopefully this week it will land at SpreeNow.
> 
> Hope the Lume is this good
> 
> View attachment 9990458


Wow thanks for testing it out for us. I bought mine from ttsugar here on WUS. Chuck Tze on Facebook. I was ok to pay a few bucks extra to avoid all that foreign language stuff. $170 all in. He shipped it immediately. I won't be going in the river or beach any time soon though 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

Look at this on eBay http://www.ebay.com/itm/232148459645

This is slightly more expensive but you obviously get eBay and PayPal protections here.

The extra $40 might be worth it if the crown stem pulling out was a real concern.

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## dpeete (Jul 22, 2013)

Hey, I am the top bidder there... oh well, I ordered the PVD on Spreenow, so being outbid won't hurt much!


----------



## Radar1 (Mar 1, 2013)

Does anyone know the thickness of the Sharkey?

The Tempus Pro Diver Ti looks cool too, though a quartz movement (Ronda 517).


----------



## dpeete (Jul 22, 2013)

Status is now "Packed!"


----------



## dfl3506 (Dec 10, 2010)

Radar1 said:


> Does anyone know the thickness of the Sharkey?
> 
> The Tempus Pro Diver Ti looks cool too, though a quartz movement (Ronda 517).
> 
> Are these available from Taobao? I see them on Ebay, but at nearly $400 delivered, I don't think so.


----------



## dpeete (Jul 22, 2013)

What shipping are people choosing on Spreenow?


----------



## dfl3506 (Dec 10, 2010)

dpeete said:


> What shipping are people choosing on Spreenow?


I chose the cheapest, still had the watch in less than 2 weeks.


----------



## jtaka1 (Feb 12, 2011)

dpeete said:


> What shipping are people choosing on Spreenow?


I went with the most expensive. Got it in a week.


----------



## Radar1 (Mar 1, 2013)

dfl3506 said:


> Are these available from Taobao? I see them on Ebay, but at nearly $400 delivered, I don't think so.


Saw on eBay as well. Agreed it is a bit high, but it is titanium and looks nicely finished.


----------



## WatchDialOrange (Dec 30, 2011)

dpeete said:


> What shipping are people choosing on Spreenow?


I still haven't got the go ahead to choose shipping yet. I will take most expensive when they ask me. Been waiting a week so far for shipping notice.


----------



## dpage (Dec 24, 2010)

WatchDialOrange said:


> I still haven't got the go ahead to choose shipping yet. I will take most expensive when they ask me. Been waiting a week so far for shipping notice.


 I would message them on the site. I ship the least expensive and it takes 7 to 10 days.


----------



## dpeete (Jul 22, 2013)

I went from my order to shipping in 48hrs for the PVD model.

I went with the ePacket shipping which is the cheapest. I couldn't find anything that equated the different shipping choices and ePacket is a known entity. I'll post when it arrives.


----------



## smille76 (May 3, 2013)

Hi,

Just got mine from Spreenow a couple hours ago. I used epacket shipping option and it took about 15 days to get here (Canada). No taxes or duties too!

I had a SBBN017 and still have a SBBN035. This one is about 90% the feel and finish of a real SBBN017; the case is nicely done, all is aligned perfectly and it feels solid in hand and when operating the crown (no issues with mine). The crown is nice and signed with a compass logo, a nice touch for the price.

The dial printing is good and feels like a real Seiko; lume is also top quality, maybe not like a genuine Seiko but pretty good, it glows for a while.

Only flaw, the bezel is kinda hard to turn. It clicks firmly and has no back play at all but it needs some muscle to rotate. Not as smooth as a Seiko but it'll get the job done and won't move by mistake if you snag your watch somewhere.

I paid about 160$ USD for this, shipping included; this is about 800$ less than a comparable Seiko Tuna. It is an absolute steal and a no-brainer if you like the Tuna look but you are on a budget. Scratches the Tuna itch more than a SRP Baby Tuna IMO, because it is so similar and the size is pretty much identical.

Sapphire crystal is also an unexpected bonus at this price. I wonder how the seller manages to sell this item at a such low price and still make some profit.

I replaced the flimsy spring bars (1.0mm tips) with extended spring bars (1.78mm X 22mm X 1.0mm) and used a Borealis-frane for the perfect look. The supplied strap is nasty and made from a sticky lint collecting silicone material; you'll want to replace it upon reception for sure.

Cheers,

S.


----------



## dfl3506 (Dec 10, 2010)

Be very careful of installing some straps. I installed this leather strap on my Sharkey a few weeks ago and decided to do a strap change. I couldn't remove the old strap for love or money, and in the end had to cut off an almost new strap. It turned out, unnoticed by me, that the strap had tubes in the ends, or more likely shoulderless springbars, and the springbars fit inside, which meant that it was impossible to depress the end of the springbar.. I then had to cut the tubes and bars to remove them, a real headache. I'll look more carefully in future.


----------



## WatchDialOrange (Dec 30, 2011)

Looks really good! I haven't got my confirmation yet from SpreeNow and ordered last week. Maybe should ask for refund and buy on Ebay from TTSUGAR.


----------



## taike (Mar 7, 2014)

It takes time for spreenow to receive the item from the seller. Spreenow is a buying agent, not a store.


----------



## dfl3506 (Dec 10, 2010)

WatchDialOrange said:


> Looks really good! I haven't got my confirmation yet from SpreeNow and ordered last week. Maybe should ask for refund and buy on Ebay from TTSUGAR.


Up to you.


----------



## smille76 (May 3, 2013)

WatchDialOrange said:


> Looks really good! I haven't got my confirmation yet from SpreeNow and ordered last week. Maybe should ask for refund and buy on Ebay from TTSUGAR.


You can check the status of the order in the Spreenow page under "My Spree" section.

When you pay Spreenow, they order the item for you and the order shows as such.

When they receive the item, they will notify you and you will have to add some funds to your account to pay for the shipping to your home. When they get it, it takes about 24 hours to turn around and ship it out of their office if you pay them when they ask for it.

Not sure how the cancellation procedure works with them however, since they basically ordered an item for you at your request.

S.


----------



## WatchDialOrange (Dec 30, 2011)

smille76 said:


> You can check the status of the order in the Spreenow page under "My Spree" section.
> 
> When you pay Spreenow, they order the item for you and the order shows as such.
> 
> ...


Yes I understand the process. I just chatted with SpreeNow and they told me the SBBN015 is on a 1 month back order. I asked them to refund my Paypal money and they said no problem. I will let you know how smooth that goes. Once the money is back I will order direct from TTSUGAR


----------



## WatchDialOrange (Dec 30, 2011)

Watches503 said:


> Wow thanks for testing it out for us. I bought mine from ttsugar here on WUS. Chuck Tze on Facebook. I was ok to pay a few bucks extra to avoid all that foreign language stuff. $170 all in. He shipped it immediately. I won't be going in the river or beach any time soon though
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


*Just cancelled order on SpreeNow and bought one from TTSUGAR here on WUS also. No waiting just order & ship.*


----------



## KarmaToBurn (Sep 18, 2012)

WatchDialOrange said:


> Yes I understand the process. I just chatted with SpreeNow and they told me the SBBN015 is on a 1 month back order. I asked them to refund my Paypal money and they said no problem. I will let you know how smooth that goes. Once the money is back I will order direct from TTSUGAR


1 month back order? Damn :-(. Guess I'll be waiting a while. Good thing I'm patient and am also currently waiting for some deliveries from China and Russia to keep me occupied.


----------



## smille76 (May 3, 2013)

Hi,

I've ordered mine on July 26th and I got it on November 22. I was told that it was a preorder and I would have to wait a few months because they are made in small batches and not ready yet. It took about 3 months for the watch to reach Spreenow and 15 days to reach me.

If ttsugar has them in stock, I'd say go for it because this is priced lower than a SKX007 actually and they will surely come back to their senses and raise the price if they become hard to get.

S.


----------



## WatchDialOrange (Dec 30, 2011)

smille76 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I've ordered mine on July 26th and I got it on November 22. I was told that it was a preorder and I would have to wait a few months because they are made in small batches and not ready yet. It took about 3 months for the watch to reach Spreenow and 15 days to reach me.
> 
> ...


Yes oredred from TTsugar here on WUS tonight and he is shipping me the watch said it takes about 2 weeks to USA. Will post pics as soon as the Sharkey comes in


----------



## Watches503 (Mar 7, 2013)

WatchDialOrange said:


> *Just cancelled order on SpreeNow and bought one from TTSUGAR here on WUS also. No waiting just order & ship.*


Awesome ! Glad to hear that. I love spending your money, Gary.

Probably gonna sell this when mine arrives. 









He shipped to my mother in law so I won't be missing that package 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## smille76 (May 3, 2013)

Hi,

I did a little test on the Sharky Tuna at work tonight FWIW. I work in a chemical factory and we have our own water treatment facility for our process (titanium ore refining).

I was doing an inspection near a clarified water outlet ( raw water comes from the St.Lawrence river from 12" pipes and it gets clarified in large vats where the sediments are separated and softeners are added). 4 pumps the size of a Ford Focus pulls the water from the river and into the water treatment process.

To make a story short, the flow where the guys take their water samples is incredible, it looks like a torrent, massive downpour from a 12" pipe into a receiver. It is not the full power of the 4 pumps because there is a reducer pipe just above but it is quite intense. You put your hand there and you can feel your arm getting almost ripped out and it feels like a very rough massage. I did put my arm with the Sharkey Tuna under this torrent for at least a minute (water was quite cold) and then I followed with a warm-hot handwash, Tuna included.

No fogging, no leak, nothing bad to report. I know it is not like diving with all the pressure pushing on the gaskets but the flow it experienced was pretty intense. I'd be quite confident on using it in a swimming pool or the ocean.

Cheers,

S.


----------



## phlabrooy (Dec 25, 2011)

^^^ That's good to know ......

Although these Sharkeys are comparatively cheap, the quality is there.....

Chuck also did mention that they are all built in the same factory that produces a lot of the micro brands out there, so they should be safe to get wet !

He has also taken the earlier model Sharkey Tuna diving, with no issues.

Regards,


----------



## WatchDialOrange (Dec 30, 2011)

smille76 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I did a little test on the Sharky Tuna at work tonight FWIW. I work in a chemical factory and we have our own water treatment facility for our process (titanium ore refining).
> 
> ...


Thank you for taking the plunge so to speak and seeing how the Sharkey Holds up underwater. I will put mine on a NATO strap when it arrives and take it into the ocean. I surf waves her in San Diego anywhere from 2-8ft usually ending up with a crash on the beach or reef. That should be a really good test.


----------



## annare (Nov 23, 2016)

Looks great and at least this one has a decent name on the dial !!!


----------



## smille76 (May 3, 2013)

Mr.Shark that builds them probably regulates these before sending them. Mine is dead even after 36 hours and I remember reading another guy here reported -2 sec after a couple of days.

S.

Envoyé de mon Nexus 5X en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## rocklax (Feb 1, 2012)

smille76 said:


> Mr.Shark that builds them probably regulates these before sending them. Mine is dead even after 36 hours and I remember reading another guy here reported -2 sec after a couple of days.
> 
> S.
> 
> Envoyé de mon Nexus 5X en utilisant Tapatalk


Man, dead already?!


----------



## louis (Feb 11, 2006)

Does anybody sells WTOPIA or Sharkeys from EU ?

Louis


----------



## dpeete (Jul 22, 2013)

rocklax said:


> Man, dead already?!


"Dead even" is how I read it... meaning "very accurate."


----------



## louis (Feb 11, 2006)

Does anybody sells WTOPIA or Sharkeys from EU ?

Louis


----------



## rocklax (Feb 1, 2012)

dpeete said:


> rocklax said:
> 
> 
> > Man, dead already?!
> ...


This demonstrates my poor reading skills lol. Thanks for pointing that out.


----------



## dfl3506 (Dec 10, 2010)

louis said:


> Does anybody sells WTOPIA or Sharkeys from EU ?
> 
> Louis


No.


----------



## smille76 (May 3, 2013)

rocklax said:


> Man, dead already?!


Sorry, I meant it is now at +-0 sec in 24hrs.

Performing flawlessly!!


----------



## smille76 (May 3, 2013)

Hi,

This is maybe my most accurate watch out of my collection. It beats my Stowa Prodiver and Oris Maldives.

This was regulated like a pro. It gains about 2-3 seconds during the night resting on my bedside table. When worn during the day, it loses about the same amount of seconds it gained while resting.

So far, it runs at about 0/+1 sec from Atomic clock after 2 days....it is as accurate as my 7C46 quartz Tuna!! Lol!

I'll continue wearing it for a few days and report back.

S.


----------



## Radar1 (Mar 1, 2013)

smille76 said:


> Hi,
> 
> This is maybe my most accurate watch out of my collection. It beats my Stowa Prodiver and Oris Maldives.
> 
> ...


That's pretty impressive, Seb. I am still pondering the Coke bezel Tempus in Ti. It is a quartz, but I need a grab 'n go. That one is $359 direct (no $30 eBay overhead). Thoughts?


----------



## smille76 (May 3, 2013)

Hi Don,

If you want to go quartz, I'd say spend the $$$ and get the real thing (SBBN-Tuna). 359$ is no spare change considering the fact that this is basically an unknown brand. You can get a clean Seiko Tuna for about 600$. Also, I'm not a fan of the 2-tone day/date on this model.

The Sharky Tuna is just too much of a bargain to pass. Mine was 700 Yuans when I preordered last July(= to 101 USD$!!) and I added about 20$ on top of this to get it here. This is just ridiculous value for the price I paid. The watch is very nicely assembled, feels like a 500$ piece when handling it, no sloppiness, tight timekeeping so far and full of extras (sapphire, extra hex screws in the box, nice leatherette box, ceramic bezel, Seiko NH movement...). 

I wear my real Tuna often and it is one of my top 5 watches in my collection. I just love shrouded watches, but at close to 1K$, my SBBN035 is only worn for light activities and is more of a safe queen. This one however is a true beater and it is priced lower than a SKX007 at the moment.

Also, this was labeled as "Accessories" on the box with a value of 50$....went straight to my mailbox without any hassles!! 

Cheers!

S.

EDIT: Also TPS means "taxe sur les produits et services" in French....yest, that is our beloved GST !! Would irk me to death to wear a reminder of all the taxes we pay on my wrist!!


----------



## Radar1 (Mar 1, 2013)

smille76 said:


> Hi Don,
> 
> If you want to go quartz, I'd say spend the $$$ and get the real thing (SBBN-Tuna). 359$ is no spare change considering the fact that this is basically an unknown brand. You can get a clean Seiko Tuna for about 600$. Also, I'm not a fan of the 2-tone day/date on this model.
> 
> ...


Ok, thanks for your feedback. The Ti was an attraction to the TPS model, but it is true that it is new and unknown (not always a bad thing as everyone has to start somewhere). There is no doubt the Sharkey is a crazy deal, especially after hearing the reports of the great quality and accuracy. |>


----------



## smille76 (May 3, 2013)

Radar1 said:


> Ok, thanks for your feedback. The Ti was an attraction to the TPS model, but it is true that it is new and unknown (not always a bad thing as everyone has to start somewhere). There is no doubt the Sharkey is a crazy deal, especially after hearing the reports of the great quality and accuracy. |>


Hi,

You are right for the TPS brand, they gotta start somewhere. However, even if the watch is nice and made of Ti, I still feel is is about 100-150$ overpriced for what it is as you can get a Citizen Royal Commandos straight from the UK for about 325$.

Cheers,
S.


----------



## Watches503 (Mar 7, 2013)

There is no warranty. Something to keep in mind. Before I pulled the trigger, chuck told me so and I'm ok with the gamble cus of the price point. 

But it's very important to note that. Chuck did make sure everything was working properly before taking my money. He wasn't pushy or anything. 

Something else to keep in mind is that they are doing a homage to the Halios Puck already and starting to plan a homage to the Seiko sbdx01. I don't have money for any of those two original ones so I'm excited to see what the Sharkey future has for us. 



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Radar1 (Mar 1, 2013)

smille76 said:


> Hi,
> 
> You are right for the TPS brand, they gotta start somewhere. However, even if the watch is nice and made of Ti, I still feel is is about 100-150$ overpriced for what it is as you can get a Citizen Royal Commandos straight from the UK for about 325$.
> 
> ...


Fair enough, though the nice Ti bracelet for sure adds to the manufacturing costs of the TPS. And the Citizen doesn't get you that iconic Tuna can look.

Edit: I just saw the bracelet version of the Citizen but at $513.


----------



## WatchDialOrange (Dec 30, 2011)

Watches503 said:


> There is no warranty. Something to keep in mind. Before I pulled the trigger, chuck told me so and I'm ok with the gamble cus of the price point.
> 
> But it's very important to note that. Chuck did make sure everything was working properly before taking my money. He wasn't pushy or anything.
> 
> ...


Yes Great deal on the Sharkey from Chuck and he sent my watch with tracking the next day! I will test the water resistance for all of you guys when it arrives!


----------



## umberto69 (Nov 21, 2013)

Looking at that watch I would say it looks like perfectly spend 150 USD.
Sharkey v 2.0 is on my wishlist.


----------



## KarmaToBurn (Sep 18, 2012)

Watches503 said:


> There is no warranty. Something to keep in mind. Before I pulled the trigger, chuck told me so and I'm ok with the gamble cus of the price point.
> 
> But it's very important to note that. Chuck did make sure everything was working properly before taking my money. He wasn't pushy or anything.
> 
> ...


A Puck and a MM300 homage in the works!!!


----------



## frenco (Oct 23, 2011)

A little teaser I received from Chuck (first prototype):


----------



## KarmaToBurn (Sep 18, 2012)

frenco said:


> A little teaser I received from Chuck (first prototype):


Will these be available through pre-order like the Tuna homage was (which I missed)? Looking forward to more info on these new models :-!


----------



## Watches503 (Mar 7, 2013)

KarmaToBurn said:


> Will these be available through pre-order like the Tuna homage was (which I missed)? Looking forward to more info on these new models :-!


I just asked Chuck and he said they'll be ready in about 2 months for around $210 plus shipping.


























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## HayabusaRid3r1080 (Nov 2, 2013)

Oooo I was skeptical till I read MM300 Ive gotta see that ! 

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## smille76 (May 3, 2013)

Here is my timing with my Shark after about 72 hours....roughly +1.5s after 3 days. Quite impressive!!


----------



## dpeete (Jul 22, 2013)

Mmmmmmm300 - very excited about that. Here's hoping they do better than Anco/Crêpes: https://www.watchuseek.com/f74/tactico-anko-seiko-marinemaster-ref-6159-7001-tribute-2243017.html


----------



## Mrwozza70 (May 13, 2012)

Shark Tuna mod...


----------



## itranslator (Sep 15, 2012)

Mrwozza70 said:


> Shark Tuna mod...


Looks great! Are they direct replacement or do you need to do any modification?


----------



## smille76 (May 3, 2013)

Mrwozza70 said:


> Shark Tuna mod...


Wow!!!

This is a really neat mod, looks like the desirable SBBN007 with the crop circles dial.

The flat vent strap gives it the classic 80's Seiko look.

I am tempted to open mine and swap the dial but from a glance it doesn't look bad at all so I'll think about it.

Cheers,

S.


----------



## Mrwozza70 (May 13, 2012)

smille76 said:


> Wow!!!
> 
> This is a really neat mod, looks like the desirable SBBN007 with the crop circles dial.
> 
> ...


The ceramic insert really pops against the classic tuna dial layout and the highly polished/reflective hands also tie in nicely with that insert. I thought about plongeur hands but couldn't find a set that were just right.


itranslator said:


> Looks great! Are they direct replacement or do you need to do any modification?


So... there's a story... I had assumed the crown position would mean that the usual seiko dials for a four-o-clock crown would be direct replacement... well they aren't I'm afraid. Crown is more four point something! So dial feet have to be removed and dial fixed to movement spacer using dial dots or similar. So it's a mod job...


----------



## deluded (Jul 26, 2012)

Watches503 said:


> There is no warranty. Something to keep in mind. Before I pulled the trigger, chuck told me so and I'm ok with the gamble cus of the price point.
> 
> But it's very important to note that. Chuck did make sure everything was working properly before taking my money. He wasn't pushy or anything.
> 
> ...


You had me at SBDX001. I have the titanium SBBN015 homage and it's been excellent. I just pulled the trigger on this stainless steel version as well.

I'm really looking forward to the SBDX001 homage.


----------



## deluded (Jul 26, 2012)

Mrwozza70 said:


> So... there's a story... I had assumed the crown position would mean that the usual seiko dials for a four-o-clock crown would be direct replacement... well they aren't I'm afraid. Crown is more four point something! So dial feet have to be removed and dial fixed to movement spacer using dial dots or similar. So it's a mod job...


That's what I thought too, thanks for the confirmation! Your mod looks great!


----------



## dpeete (Jul 22, 2013)

I've also got a Dagaz Shark dial ready for my PVD version when it gets here. How does the Dagaz match with the Sharky hands?


----------



## Mrwozza70 (May 13, 2012)

dpeete said:


> I've also got a Dagaz Shark dial ready for my PVD version when it gets here. How does the Dagaz match with the Sharky hands?


It doesn't lume wise the Sharkey tuna hands are green/yellow C3ish and the Dagaz dial is more white C1.

When / if I ever get time, and if I don't flip this, I would re-lume the dial and tuna hands to match.


----------



## maverick13z (Sep 11, 2016)

WatchDialOrange said:


> Yes Great deal on the Sharkey from Chuck and he sent my watch with tracking the next day! I will test the water resistance for all of you guys when it arrives!


yes, I have one on the way from Chuck also. Very easy to deal with


----------



## maverick13z (Sep 11, 2016)

Watches503 said:


> I just asked Chuck and he said they'll be ready in about 2 months for around $210 plus shipping.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That is a nice looking watch so far. Although I prefer the brushed SS case. Wonder why the price will bump over $200 given where the Sharkey Tuna comes in at


----------



## frenco (Oct 23, 2011)

supply and demand?


----------



## dpage (Dec 24, 2010)

maverick13z said:


> That is a nice looking watch so far. Although I prefer the brushed SS case. Wonder why the price will bump over $200 given where the Sharkey Tuna comes in at


This is a little big for my taste, but at the price point I may jump on it anyway. Then there is the promised MM!


----------



## Watches503 (Mar 7, 2013)

maverick13z said:


> That is a nice looking watch so far. Although I prefer the brushed SS case. Wonder why the price will bump over $200 given where the Sharkey Tuna comes in at


Probably because the real Puck costs $700 so $210 seems super fair. There will be a brushed SS version.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WatchDialOrange (Dec 30, 2011)

maverick13z said:


> That is a nice looking watch so far. Although I prefer the brushed SS case. Wonder why the price will bump over $200 given where the Sharkey Tuna comes in at


Really not liking the Date Wheel so would pass on this one.


----------



## WatchDialOrange (Dec 30, 2011)

maverick13z said:


> That is a nice looking watch so far. Although I prefer the brushed SS case. Wonder why the price will bump over $200 given where the Sharkey Tuna comes in at


Really not liking the Date Wheel on" The Puck"so I would pass on this one.

**Sorry Double Post**


----------



## solar g-shocker (Feb 16, 2006)

Looks like the date is sideways. I'm sure that'd be fixed before production 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dfl3506 (Dec 10, 2010)

solar g-shocker said:


> Looks like the date is sideways. I'm sure that'd be fixed before production
> 
> That's because it has the wrong date wheel I'd imagine, but the opening looks too narrow to have double digits.


----------



## itranslator (Sep 15, 2012)

Still wearing mine and I have another order for the Darth currently being processed.


----------



## Watches503 (Mar 7, 2013)

That was pretty quick ! 

































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WatchDialOrange (Dec 30, 2011)

Watches503 said:


> That was pretty quick !
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Wow Luis, Chuck sent you that Sharkey Fast!! Look great is that a Phenome NATO??


----------



## Watches503 (Mar 7, 2013)

WatchDialOrange said:


> Wow Luis Chuck sent you that Sharkey Fast!! Look great is that a Phenome NATO?


Thank you, Gary! Yeah there is no better NATO (for my money) 
I've been giving away my other NATOs with the watches I've sold.

PhenomeNATO's rock ! You can see I've put some sweat on this one already 










The holes seem to hold up more than any other NATO I've owned.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigmoser27 (Nov 23, 2016)

PAM-SNOB said:


> Could the same thing be said for the Sharky 6105? I'm not fond of the dial on that one either. It just received it in the mail yesterday and that dial has to GO!!
> Anyone tried this on the Sharky 6105?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I found quite a few really nicemother of pearl tuna dials on dragonshroud's website. I bet they would look amazing on this watch!

Sent from my SM-N910P using Tapatalk


----------



## WatchDialOrange (Dec 30, 2011)

Watches503 said:


> Thank you, Gary! Yeah there is no better NATO (for my money)
> I've been giving away my other NATOs with the watches I've sold.
> 
> PhenomeNATO's rock ! You can see I've put some sweat on this one already
> ...


*
Those look great! I know ToxicNATO also has one coming out 1st of year that will be similar and I will try one of his straps when they hit the market.*


----------



## Watches503 (Mar 7, 2013)

WatchDialOrange said:


> *
> Those look great! I know ToxicNATO also has one coming out 1st of year that will be similar and I will try one of his straps when they hit the market.*


Thank you ! 
I love Toxic NATO's but they're not long enough for my elephant wrist  
Had one that was awesome, no doubt.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jjohn73 (Dec 26, 2014)

Someone will have to start a new thread when the Sharky MM300 comes out


----------



## itranslator (Sep 15, 2012)

On ToxicRoo


----------



## smille76 (May 3, 2013)

itranslator said:


> On ToxicRoo


Lovely!!

FYI, the blue on the crown is a protective sticker. It is easily removed with fingernails.

Cheers,

S.


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

dpeete said:


> Mmmmmmm300 - very excited about that. Here's hoping they do better than Anco/Crêpes: https://www.watchuseek.com/f74/tactico-anko-seiko-marinemaster-ref-6159-7001-tribute-2243017.html


The 2 things the Anko screwed up was 1. not using a movement holder and 2. trying to get away with it when confronted with the issue.

I will never buy from Crepas/Tactico again.

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## itranslator (Sep 15, 2012)

smille76 said:


> Lovely!!
> 
> FYI, the blue on the crown is a protective sticker. It is easily removed with fingernails.
> 
> ...


Oops.. And I was thinking is a signed crown.


----------



## smille76 (May 3, 2013)

itranslator said:


> Oops.. And I was thinking is a signed crown.


It is signed with a compass logo, pretty nicely done.

They just applied a very thin blue protective sticker on top of it. Mine was a bit peeled at the edges when I got it; I noticed it that way.

Cheers,

S.


----------



## dpeete (Jul 22, 2013)

Mrwozza70 said:


> It doesn't lume wise the Sharkey tuna hands are green/yellow C3ish and the Dagaz dial is more white C1.
> 
> When / if I ever get time, and if I don't flip this, I would re-lume the dial and tuna hands to match.


Thank you. Looks like my PVD model is now here in the States and should be in my hands in the next day or so, and I'll see how I like the stock components. (And post pics).

FWIW: I have mixed Yobokies C3 and Dagaz stuff before and it was fine for my use... not perfect, but good enough.

Yobokies has both versions of Tuna hands available... the "old" hands in C3 (I prefer these):
http://s161.photobucket.com/user/yobokies/media/Hands/IMG_0007_1.jpg.html

And the "newer" hands in both C1 and C3:
http://s161.photobucket.com/user/yobokies/media/Hands/IMG_0003_1.jpg.html

Harold might also have the old hands in C1, but I didn't see them, and didn't want to ask until I know I want to make the change.


----------



## umberto69 (Nov 21, 2013)

My one is on the way..


----------



## rocklax (Feb 1, 2012)

I'm still waiting... I ordered 11/17 (and choose the most expensive shipping option), it was accepted into shipping 11/24, and now has been stuck at "origin post is preparing shipment, we have received notice..." since 11/25.

I'm not so patient anymore lol. I've contacted spree for an update.


----------



## dpage (Dec 24, 2010)

rocklax said:


> I'm still waiting... I ordered 11/17 (and choose the most expensive shipping option), it was accepted into shipping 11/24, and now has been stuck at "origin post is preparing shipment, we have received notice..." since 11/25.
> 
> I'm not so patient anymore lol. I've contacted spree for an update.


Mine was accepted by EMS on 11/24 and accepted in Stamford CT on 11/29, it should be delivered Friday.


----------



## dpeete (Jul 22, 2013)

FWIW: submitted order 11/21 in the afternoon with Spreenow and selected the cheapest shipping. The item is out for delivery today via USPS with tracking to my California home. I likely won't actually get it due to signature requirements for delivery, but that is basically 7 business days from order time to delivery attempt.


----------



## taike (Mar 7, 2014)

I ordered around 11/16 through spreenow with seller shencheng812 (the one who doesn't sell the 6105 to foreigners). Paid shipping to spreenow 11/21 for cheapest epacket. Received in US yesterday.


----------



## Watches503 (Mar 7, 2013)

I'm definitely in love. I love that extra sense of security that the ceramic bezel gives me and I really dig how deep it looks with the domed sapphire. 

































Having fun with it today at work.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dfl3506 (Dec 10, 2010)

_


Watches503 said:



I'm definitely in love. I love that extra sense of security that the ceramic bezel gives me and I really dig how deep it looks with the domed

Click to expand...

_


Watches503 said:


> s_apphire. _
> 
> Not sure what added security there is with a ceramic bezel, they aren't indestructible. In fact I cracked the ceramic bezel on my sub homage, with only a light tap.


----------



## WatchDialOrange (Dec 30, 2011)

dfl3506 said:


> _
> 
> 
> Watches503 said:
> ...


----------



## dfl3506 (Dec 10, 2010)

WatchDialOrange said:


> dfl3506 said:
> 
> 
> > Were you able to get a replacement bezel for your Sharkey?
> ...


----------



## Watches503 (Mar 7, 2013)

dfl3506 said:


> _
> 
> 
> Watches503 said:
> ...


----------



## WatchDialOrange (Dec 30, 2011)

dfl3506 said:


> WatchDialOrange said:
> 
> 
> > Not a Sharkey, a Parnis sub homage, and I didn't bother to look for a replacement.
> ...


----------



## jtaka1 (Feb 12, 2011)

I was trying to remove the bezel on my sharkey Tuna (unsuccessfully). However, in the process I broke the crown/ threading because I used it as a lever. I know, dumb right. Anyway, it still winds and everything else works, but it will not screw down. Like I said, i think the treads broke off in the crown. So it just pushes in and out.
Does anyone know if I can just remove the the spring so the crown stays all the way in. I'm not too worried about water resistance. I just don't like it sticking out all the way.
Also, anyone remove the bezel?
Thanks


----------



## smille76 (May 3, 2013)

jtaka1 said:


> I was trying to remove the bezel on my sharkey Tuna (unsuccessfully). However, in the process I broke the crown/ threading because I used it as a lever. I know, dumb right. Anyway, it still winds and everything else works, but it will not screw down. Like I said, i think the treads broke off in the crown. So it just pushes in and out.
> Does anyone know if I can just remove the the spring so the crown stays all the way in. I'm not too worried about water resistance. I just don't like it sticking out all the way.
> Also, anyone remove the bezel?
> Thanks


I'd try to JB-Weld it and let it dry for 24 hours. Should be okay for light use.

S.


----------



## jtaka1 (Feb 12, 2011)

smille76 said:


> I'd try to JB-Weld it and let it dry for 24 hours. Should be okay for light use.
> 
> S.


Thanks, good suggestion. I'll try if I can get the threading out. Is there a spring that I can remove though so the crown can be pushed in and out like a non-screw down crown?


----------



## dfl3506 (Dec 10, 2010)

WatchDialOrange said:


> dfl3506 said:
> 
> 
> > Ok I hope Sharkey isnt that brittle. Mine will be here tomorrow.
> ...


----------



## dpeete (Jul 22, 2013)

A few PVD pics taken in a rush...









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dpeete (Jul 22, 2013)

Oops, premature post... here are 2 more


















That is a SRP641 with CrystalTimes sapphire on the left.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## smille76 (May 3, 2013)

jtaka1 said:


> Thanks, good suggestion. I'll try if I can get the threading out. Is there a spring that I can remove though so the crown can be pushed in and out like a non-screw down crown?


I'd leave the spring there because if the JB Weld fix works, you'll be glad you did.

Use a bit of adhesive and put some pressure on the broken part with rubber bands. Let dry for 24-36 hours and try to unscrew.

If it works, make another seal of JB weld around your fix and let cure for another 24-36 hours. Should be good as new.....almost!

S.


----------



## KarmaToBurn (Sep 18, 2012)

PVD version looks nice dpeete!

My SS Sharkey has arrived at the Spreenow offices so I should have one in the next couple of weeks too


----------



## dpeete (Jul 22, 2013)

Thanks. I'll get some more pics in natural light this weekend.


----------



## jtaka1 (Feb 12, 2011)

smille76 said:


> I'd leave the spring there because if the JB Weld fix works, you'll be glad you did.
> 
> Use a bit of adhesive and put some pressure on the broken part with rubber bands. Let dry for 24-36 hours and try to unscrew.
> 
> ...


Took off the crown and stem. It looks like a pretty easy fix. There is a lot of surface area to glue the threads back to the case. Thanks again.


----------



## smille76 (May 3, 2013)

jtaka1 said:


> Took off the crown and stem. It looks like a pretty easy fix. There is a lot of surface area to glue the threads back to the case. Thanks again.


Hope it holds up!!

As an extra precaution, I'd use a tiny speck of silicone grease on the threads after the repair. The idea is to get the crown to screw as smoothly as possible without exerting extra torque on your "weld".

Post some updates!

S.


----------



## WatchDialOrange (Dec 30, 2011)

*My Sharkey Tuna in the house!!

*


----------



## db1561 (Jul 26, 2010)

I just grabbed a Sharky V2.0 from ttsugar, $170.00 shipped thru paypal, I just couldn't help myself after all of the positive reviews and factor in missing my SBBN015. Now the hardest part, waiting!


----------



## umberto69 (Nov 21, 2013)

WatchDialOrange said:


> *My Sharkey Tuna in the house!!
> 
> *
> View attachment 10077106


Congrats! Looks amazing. 
I am looking at the tracking every hour to check if my one reach my country


----------



## Watches503 (Mar 7, 2013)

WatchDialOrange said:


> *My Sharkey Tuna in the house!!
> 
> *
> View attachment 10077106


Looking great, Gary ! Congrats !

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rafcoluxury (Sep 20, 2016)

Love that! I want one in inventory. Where do I get one?


----------



## frenco (Oct 23, 2011)

rafcoluxury said:


> Love that! I want one in inventory. Where do I get one?


Homage Tuna Diver watch 200m SII nh35a, sapphire top | eBay

or taobao, search sbbn015


----------



## db1561 (Jul 26, 2010)

Or contact ttsugar right here on Watch-u-seek... $170.00 shipped!



frenco said:


> Homage Tuna Diver watch 200m SII nh35a, sapphire top | eBay
> 
> or taobao, search sbbn015


----------



## KarmaToBurn (Sep 18, 2012)

Just saw a link to the Puck homage posted on f72. Looks pretty good! Price seems a bit high though.

Puck link


----------



## smille76 (May 3, 2013)

Not quite sure what to think about the Puck homage for a few reasons...

-They use a real Halios picture for the lume shot....quite sure this is not allowed on eBay...

-The ST21 movement can be hit or miss, never had an issue with a Seagull movement but Seiko/Miyota/ETA are obviously better

-The real Puck will come out in a matter of days, maybe a bit more expensive but not out of reach.

-Not sure yet if homaging/copying a small micro brand run by one of the nicest guys around is a good thing to do.

Even their logo looks similar to the Halios logo....

EDIT:

Found their TaoBao page....price vary from 700 yuans (101 USD) to 1800 yuans (261$ USD)....They even have a MM300 homage....

https://shop71184345.world.taobao.com/?spm=a312a.7728559.2015080705.3.n9EMKi

S.


----------



## Watches503 (Mar 7, 2013)

smille76 said:


> Not quite sure how to think about the Puck homage for a few reasons...
> 
> -They use a real Halios picture for the lume shot....quite sure this is not allowed on eBay...
> 
> ...


I'm pretty sure that's not the factory. That's an individual trying to capitalize on it cus he has the factory connection.

I'm not a fan of what that guy is doing, for sure. They won't cost that much anyways. Stealing Halios pics to sell is just wrong.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AVS_Racing (Aug 16, 2014)

Whats the brand name called? Hobobrus? can't see with the hands in the way. I dunno guys, but $325 USD seems pretty steep for a Parnis watch ie no factory, no warranty, no backing if anything goes wrong, and unproven quality.


----------



## smille76 (May 3, 2013)

The version with the ST2130 is 1200 Yuans on taobao, equals to 174$ USD

https://item.taobao.com/item.htm?spm=a1z10.1-c.w4004-13544669098.2.RHQBMb&id=538446080336


----------



## itranslator (Sep 15, 2012)

Seems that they have a Eta version. Higher price. 
http://m.intl.taobao.com/detail/det...p_m=hotsell_goods_-1&from=inshop&wp_app=weapp


----------



## frenco (Oct 23, 2011)

Imitation is the greatest form of flattery, Halios should capitalize on this!


----------



## itranslator (Sep 15, 2012)

Maybe they got it made from the same supplier


----------



## smille76 (May 3, 2013)

Took the plunge for a blue one with the ST2130. 202$ USD including the fees. 

Not sure what to think about this ethically speaking and I still think I'll get a genuine Halios Puck when they will be released but I'm too curious to pass on this one.

I am very satisfied with my Sharky Tuna and this gives confidence to try new stuff from these sellers.

Will report here when I have news or actual product pics.

S.


----------



## smille76 (May 3, 2013)

itranslator said:


> Seems that they have a Eta version. Higher price.
> 商品詳情


Very unlikely they put a "real" ETA movement there.....pretty sure it is not genuine for the cost of the package.....261$ USD is about the price of the movement alone.


----------



## AVS_Racing (Aug 16, 2014)

So are they supposed to be unbranded? The tao bao ones has no logo


----------



## smille76 (May 3, 2013)

AVS_Racing said:


> So are they supposed to be unbranded? The tao bao ones has no logo


Hi,

Since the TaoBao seller store is branded as "Ouroboros", I'm pretty sure it will be branded as such.

My order is placed for a blue one, but the Spreenow agent informed me that there is a 1 month waiting/pre-order delay. I agreed to proceed with the order. This 1 month delay is the same as the ebay seller so I'm pretty sure I'll have the same watch at the end, with the branded dial. The sterile dial on TaoBao page looks like a prototype.

Next in line, the MM300 homage with a 6R15!!

S.


----------



## frenco (Oct 23, 2011)

ttsugar said it's an ETA 2824 clone


----------



## smille76 (May 3, 2013)

frenco said:


> ttsugar said it's an ETA 2824 clone


The ST2130 is a ETA2824 clone and is advertised as a Seagull movement. The one that looks not legit is the actual 2824 version available for 261$ USD, most likely a fake branded ETA movement at this price. This is why I went with the Seagull, at least I'll be sure it is a clone! 

S.


----------



## dpage (Dec 24, 2010)

smille76 said:


> Hi,
> 
> Since the TaoBao seller store is branded as "Ouroboros", I'm pretty sure it will be branded as such.
> 
> ...


Can the MM300 homage with a 6R15 be ordered now? Is there a link?


----------



## KarmaToBurn (Sep 18, 2012)

Can you guys let me know what the difference between the two priced at 700 and 1000 with the 2130 is? The only thing my computer is translating right now is the movement number o|

Edit: Just found my answer on the f72 thread where I found the original link. The lower prices are the pre-order deposit price. The higher one is the pay it all at once full price.

https://www.watchuseek.com/f72/hi-b...diver-project-halios-puck-homage-3803722.html


----------



## smille76 (May 3, 2013)

dpage said:


> Can the MM300 homage with a 6R15 be ordered now? Is there a link?


The link is valid with a 100 yuan preorder/reserve fee. This equals to 14$ USD, ridiculous if you happen to change your mind or they don't deliver, no big deal.

http://m.intl.taobao.com/detail/detail.html?spm=0.0.0.0&id=541935653388

Not sure however how Spreenow handles the preorders deposits. Might worth asking their good CS about this.

S.


----------



## smille76 (May 3, 2013)

KarmaToBurn said:


> Can you guys let me know what the difference between the two priced at 700 and 1000 with the 2130 is? The only thing my computer is translating right now is the movement number o|


Hi Karma,

This is actually a preorder. You can pay fully now or pay a deposit.

If you go with the ST version, the deposit is 700Y and the full value is 1200Y.

For the ETA, the deposit is 1000Y and the full value is 1800Y.

I asked the Spreenow agent to be sure.

I paid fully because I did the same thing with my Sharkey Tuna back in July when I preordered and it was only 700Y; they raised it a bit when it became available.

Hope it helps!!

S.


----------



## dpage (Dec 24, 2010)

smille76 said:


> The link is valid with a 100 yuan preorder/reserve fee. This equals to 14$ USD, ridiculous if you happen to change your mind or they don't deliver, no big deal.
> 
> 商品詳情
> 
> ...


Thanks, I found that one. I wonder what the final price is, drawings look good and I like the 6R15 (NE15).


----------



## smille76 (May 3, 2013)

dpage said:


> Thanks, I found that one. I wonder what the final price is, drawings look good and I like the 6R15 (NE15).


I don't know if this info is available at this moment. Looks like a project that will be released only in a few months.


----------



## dpage (Dec 24, 2010)

smille76 said:


> I don't know if this info is available at this moment. Looks like a project that will be released only in a few months.


I blame you for this madness, you gave me the link to the 6105, then I preordered the Tuna, and waiting for the Darth Tuna to be delivered today!


----------



## rocklax (Feb 1, 2012)

Still no watch or update from spree on my watch ordered 11/17. At what point to I try to get Spreenow/PayPal involved? All spree has said is sorry to keep me waiting and that they will forward the question and let me know when there is an update....Am I literally the only person who has had an issue?


----------



## rocklax (Feb 1, 2012)

This is my tracking...


----------



## dpage (Dec 24, 2010)

rocklax said:


> This is my tracking...


This is how my 3 orders have proceeded, your item is likely in the US and could possibly be delivered without USPS scanning the package before delivery. Contact your local USPS.

Your package was accepted bt EMS on 11/24.


----------



## smille76 (May 3, 2013)

rocklax said:


> Still no watch or update from spree on my watch ordered 11/17. At what point to I try to get Spreenow/PayPal involved? All spree has said is sorry to keep me waiting and that they will forward the question and let me know when there is an update....Am I literally the only person who has had an issue?


Hi,

Looks like it left China via EMS on the November 25, that is about a week from now. It could be delivered any day now.

I think it is a bit early to call in PayPal/credit card protection.

When I ordered mine, I waited 3 months for it!!

S.


----------



## smille76 (May 3, 2013)

dpage said:


> I blame you for this madness, you gave me the link to the 6105, then I preordered the Tuna, and waiting for the Darth Tuna to be delivered today!


Glad I could help! You got 3 nice watches for 50% of the cost of one beaten up/franken 6105 from eBay.

These low cost homages are perfect to "scratch the itch" on certain type of expensive watches and can be flipped at minimal loss if you don't like em 

S.


----------



## WatchDialOrange (Dec 30, 2011)

While everyone is waiting for their watches here is my Sharkey SBBN015 on NATO.


----------



## sriracha (May 2, 2014)

KarmaToBurn said:


> A Puck and a MM300 homage in the works!!! :
> 
> I love homages but a ripoff of Jason's Halios Puck? WTF. Its not like the real puck is thousands of dollars. Just save a bit longer or sell off something and support Halios not a blatant copy.


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

How much is the mm300 with the NE15?





































Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## watchninja123 (Aug 1, 2015)

sriracha said:


> KarmaToBurn said:
> 
> 
> > A Puck and a MM300 homage in the works!!! :
> ...


----------



## dpage (Dec 24, 2010)

valuewatchguy said:


> How much is the mm300 with the NE15?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Unknown at this time.


----------



## sriracha (May 2, 2014)

watchninja123 said:


> sriracha said:
> 
> 
> > I totally agree. Its just the same with all micro brands doing homages of the high end watches. Just keep on saving and support the real deal.
> ...


----------



## AVS_Racing (Aug 16, 2014)

I'm pretty interested in all 3 right now. Especially the puck and mm. I wanted to try the anko but given the horrible issues with them I can't swing that price.


----------



## watchninja123 (Aug 1, 2015)

sriracha said:


> watchninja123 said:
> 
> 
> > "Homage = Not a direct 1:1 copy, but design influenced by an overly expensive or out of production model (see unattainable)"
> ...


----------



## Watches503 (Mar 7, 2013)

sriracha said:


> KarmaToBurn said:
> 
> 
> > A Puck and a MM300 homage in the works!!! :
> ...


----------



## sriracha (May 2, 2014)

Hey, whatever floats your boats. As watchninja123 so eloquently stated "Let's just say let people buy what they feel like and enjoy the watches."...and disregard any passion, pride, labor and investment a microbrand owner put into their work.


----------



## jtaka1 (Feb 12, 2011)

smille76 said:


> Glad I could help! You got 3 nice watches for 50% of the cost of one beaten up/franken 6105 from eBay.
> 
> These low cost homages are perfect to "scratch the itch" on certain type of expensive watches and can be flipped at minimal loss if you don't like em
> 
> S.


I agree. I have the 6105 and Tuna homage and really enjoy them. I had a real tuna (SBBN 007) which I got used for just over $600 and enjoyed it as well. However, I couldn't justify to myself spending that kind of money on that kind of watch. So I flipped it and lost a lot more $ than I would have liked. 
This Tuna homage is perfect for the ~$170 I paid.


----------



## Quicksilver (Jan 12, 2012)

Watches503 said:


> On the other hand, I'm seeing what other companies offer and I'm a fan of them for offering the most bang for my dollar so yeah, I think it's wrong to do this but there's no way I'm ever paying more than $450 for a Puck. So *my only choice* is to pay around $200 for a copy .
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


*That is not your only choice.*

Homage...copy whatever word you chose to roll with is your choice. Using another brands picture in your ebay sales is not cool.


----------



## Watches503 (Mar 7, 2013)

Quicksilver said:


> *That is not your only choice.*
> 
> Homage...copy whatever word you chose to roll with is your choice. Using another brands picture in your ebay sales is not cool.


True. I can choose not to get the original, nor the copy. But I love the look.

That guy on eBay isn't the factory and ttsugar isn't the one making them either.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rafcoluxury (Sep 20, 2016)

db1561 said:


> Or contact ttsugar right here on Watch-u-seek... $170.00 shipped!


Thank you

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Radar1 (Mar 1, 2013)

What the heck does this Google translation mean for the MM300 homage pre-order?


----------



## smille76 (May 3, 2013)

Hi Don,

Check on the upper left area of the taobao page and change the region to "China-Mainland".

It should unlock pretty much anything.

S.


----------



## Radar1 (Mar 1, 2013)

smille76 said:


> Hi Don,
> 
> Check on the upper left area of the taobao page and change the region to "China-Mainland".
> 
> ...


Thanks Seb. You're becoming a Taobao wiz! No doubt I missed it, but do we know the full price and expected delivery?

The specs on this Ti one very close to the Tempus we discussed last week - at a significantly lower price.

https://item.taobao.com/item.htm?id=527794953607


----------



## Radar1 (Mar 1, 2013)

G5 titanium?? As in Grade 5?

2> Case material: shell high hardness and high compressive strength G5 titanium shell, circle high hardness and high compressive strength G5 titanium ring, the high hardness and high strength Compression G5 titanium, the bottom cover high-strength compression 316L bottom cover.


----------



## dpage (Dec 24, 2010)

And it's here! Every bit as nice as the 6105 and SS Tuna.


----------



## smille76 (May 3, 2013)

Radar1 said:


> Thanks Seb. You're becoming a Taobao wiz! No doubt I missed it, but do we know the full price and expected delivery?
> 
> The specs on this Ti one very close to the Tempus we discussed last week - at a significantly lower price.
> 
> ...


Hi Don,

Lol!..I use about 4 website translators and try to make them work together! Sometimes it doesn't make any sense and I have to use some common sense to decipher the data!!

For the G5 titanium, it might be grade 5....or not! These Taobao claims are sometimes dubious but at the low cost, I'd give it a shot. The blue one is pretty nice.

For the MM300, not a lot of infos are available at the moment, looks only like a preorder/reservation deposit.

Cheers,

S.


----------



## Radar1 (Mar 1, 2013)

Ok, thanks. Be nice to know the final price but the converted deposit is pretty small, right?

Sent from my SM-G930W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## dpage (Dec 24, 2010)

Radar1 said:


> Ok, thanks. Be nice to know the final price but the converted deposit is pretty small, right?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930W8 using Tapatalk


I agree I would like more details as well!


----------



## maverick13z (Sep 11, 2016)

So my Sharkey arrived today - quick shipping from Chuck (ttsugar) here. Looks great in person


----------



## dpeete (Jul 22, 2013)

I am still enjoying mine too... I'll get more comparison pics with the SRP641 this weekend, but my only complaint with the Sharky is the shroud finishing. Seikos have a nice rounded edge to the shroud, whereas the Sharky's edge is actually sharp (the "corners" of the shroud at 0 and 30). It might not seem like much, but after playing with the watch for a day, and factoring the stiffer bezel action, I found my fingers were actually a bit beat up. And I can't knock the edges off because of the PVD finish. Definitely a good value for the money, but it clearly isn't the product of years of tuning like the actual Seikos.


----------



## dpeete (Jul 22, 2013)

Oh, and what the heck is a Sea Sheperd... it looks to be a Greenpeace-like group.


----------



## smille76 (May 3, 2013)

Radar1 said:


> Ok, thanks. Be nice to know the final price but the converted deposit is pretty small, right?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930W8 using Tapatalk


Yes,

the amount is only 100yuans ( about 14$ USD ).

The easiest way IMO to get details would be:

- Put a "deposit" in the spreenow cart.

-You will be contacted by spreenow CS when they'll see your order .

-The CS person will tell you it is a preorder . This is where you can ask questions (how much, delivery date, etc)

-You can either carry on with the order or get a refund at this point.

Pure speculation from me, but it is worth a shot for those interested.

S.


----------



## smille76 (May 3, 2013)

dpeete said:


> Oh, and what the heck is a Sea Sheperd... it looks to be a Greenpeace-like group.


Yes but their logo is pretty nice!!!


----------



## watchninja123 (Aug 1, 2015)

Hello smille76, 

Is spreenow part of the Taobao website? How do I get in touch with them? Thanks!


----------



## smille76 (May 3, 2013)

watchninja123 said:


> Hello smille76,
> 
> Is spreenow part of the Taobao website? How do I get in touch with them? Thanks!


No they are an independent agent buying from Taobao (and other asian shopping sites).

You can register an account on their website and buy stuff. They order for you and when they get your item, they ship it to your place. They have an URL line on the spreenow site where you cut and paste your item from Taobao. They will review and process your order. Pretty straightforward .

They charge a small fee and their service is quite good.

S.


----------



## ttsugar (Aug 11, 2006)

MM copy from Puck copy maker is 1380 Chinese yuen if I am correct.

At least 3 Chinese watch chat groups are making it. The Shark maker(st2130), Puck copy maker(SII 6R) and another one(9015) I am not familiar with.


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

ttsugar said:


> MM copy from Puck copy maker is 1380 Chinese yuen if I am correct.
> 
> At least 3 Chinese watch chat groups are making it. The Shark maker, Puck copy maker and another one I am not familiar with.


$200 USD.....wow.

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## bigmoser27 (Nov 23, 2016)

Hi,
I came across this dail a few weeks ago and picked it up. I think that it would be perfect for the tuna homage.








Sent from my SM-N910P using Tapatalk


----------



## bigmoser27 (Nov 23, 2016)

bigmoser27 said:


> Hi,
> I came across this dail a few weeks ago and picked it up. I think that it would be perfect for the tuna homage.
> View attachment 10091338
> 
> ...


And these would set it off amazingly!














Sent from my SM-N910P using Tapatalk


----------



## smille76 (May 3, 2013)

bigmoser27 said:


> Hi,
> I came across this dail a few weeks ago and picked it up. I think that it would be perfect for the tuna homage.
> View attachment 10091338
> 
> ...


This dial has a day/date opening and I'm not sure the NH Seiko movement in the Sharky has both. You will have a blank spot on the dial if it doesn't.

Dial looks nice though .

S.


----------



## bigmoser27 (Nov 23, 2016)

I have sourced a nh36 movement on the bay with day/date. So if it doesnt have it then i will swap it for a few bucks

Sent from my SM-N910P using Tapatalk


----------



## itsajobar (Jun 23, 2012)

These aren't homages...they're ripoffs...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## smille76 (May 3, 2013)

itsajobar said:


> These aren't homages...they're ripoffs...
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Your opinion. For me, these Sharkys are the same as Tisell that homages/copies Rolex, Nomos, Stowa, Laco, etc and they get lots of praise here without anybody raising an eyebrow.

S.


----------



## smille76 (May 3, 2013)

ttsugar said:


> MM copy from Puck copy maker is 1380 Chinese yuen if I am correct.
> 
> At least 3 Chinese watch chat groups are making it. The Shark maker, Puck copy maker and another one I am not familiar with.


Thanks for the intel Chuck.

Cheers,

S.


----------



## smille76 (May 3, 2013)

bigmoser27 said:


> I have sourced a nh36 movement on the bay with day/date. So if it doesnt have it then i will swap it for a few bucks
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910P using Tapatalk


Should work then, but if you read a few pages back, this is a small mod job and not a direct swap, dial dots will be needed.

S.


----------



## bigmoser27 (Nov 23, 2016)

smille76 said:


> Should work then, but if you read a few pages back, this is a small mod job and not a direct swap, dial dots will be needed.
> 
> S.


Thanks for the info. I will keep that in mind.

Sent from my SM-N910P using Tapatalk


----------



## db1561 (Jul 26, 2010)

itsajobar said:


> These aren't homages...they're ripoffs...
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


If you don't like them then why waste your time commenting? Brushing off the hate...


----------



## watchninja123 (Aug 1, 2015)

smille76 said:


> Your opinion. For me, these Sharkys are the same as Tisell that homages/copies Rolex, Nomos, Stowa, Laco, etc and they get lots of praise here without anybody raising an eyebrow.
> 
> S.


What I think people's theory is that as long as the maker is not someone from china then it is acceptable. I don't get all these bias toward against Chinese copies. All their favorite micro brand watches are made in China.


----------



## PowerChucker (Jun 16, 2010)

db1561 said:


> If you don't like them then why waste your time commenting? Brushing off the hate...


Yeah some people are true watch snobs! Just thank them for enlightening us with their WISdom, and let them troll the next thread.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NameMyName (Jul 11, 2009)

Wow that Uroborous Tuna looks way better than the sharky I just purchased.....damn kinda wish I bought that instead =.=

Sent from my SM-G925W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## ttsugar (Aug 11, 2006)

NameMyName said:


> Wow that Uroborous Tuna looks way better than the sharky I just purchased.....damn kinda wish I bought that instead =.=
> 
> Sent from my SM-G925W8 using Tapatalk


But only in photo, I have both.


----------



## Radar1 (Mar 1, 2013)

ttsugar said:


> But only in photo


Curious-have you handled the Ti one in person?


----------



## ttsugar (Aug 11, 2006)

Radar1 said:


> Curious-have you handled the Ti one in person?


I have both, wife is wearing the qtz tuna and is the same watch as TPS, they just custom made dial for TPS. You can buy TPS to compare.

Qtz tuna is the brand's first watch so not as detailed as the Shark. Ouroboros Tuna are all gone and maker is not making anymore.


----------



## Radar1 (Mar 1, 2013)

ttsugar said:


> I have both, wife is wearing the qtz tuna and is the same watch as TPS, they just custom made dial for TPS. You can buy TPS to compare.
> 
> Qtz tuna is the brand's first watch so not as detailed as the Shark. Ouroboros Tuna are all gone and maker is not making anymore.


Thanks for your quick reply.


----------



## ttsugar (Aug 11, 2006)

bigmoser27 said:


> Hi,
> I came across this dail a few weeks ago and picked it up. I think that it would be perfect for the tuna homage.
> View attachment 10091338
> 
> ...


You have to remove the dial feet and glue dial on movement.


----------



## rocklax (Feb 1, 2012)

Still no watch and growing increasingly frustrated. Ordered 11/17, processed through EMS 11/25, still no update since then. I've twice asked spree for updates and have twice been told "We have not yet receive their response. Will keep asking and update in here when they reply. Thanks!"


----------



## dpage (Dec 24, 2010)

rocklax said:


> Still no watch and growing increasingly frustrated. Ordered 11/17, processed through EMS 11/25, still no update since then. I've twice asked spree for updates and have twice been told "We have not yet receive their response. Will keep asking and update in here when they reply. Thanks!"


Your watch is sitting is the US spree has nothing to do with it. My guess is you will have it in a day or 2, if you want to blame someone call USPS.


----------



## ttsugar (Aug 11, 2006)

dpage said:


> Your watch is sitting is the US spree has nothing to do with it. My guess is you will have it in a day or 2, if you want to blame someone call USPS.


How do you know it is on US side already?


----------



## taike (Mar 7, 2014)

ttsugar said:


> How do you know it is on US side already?


Haven't you toyed with him long enough? Release his watch already.


----------



## dpage (Dec 24, 2010)

ttsugar said:


> How do you know it is on US side already?


My experience with USPS, they are terrible at updating tracking. China EMS has scanned the package twice the next scan is USPS.


----------



## jjohn73 (Dec 26, 2014)

Is the Sharky mm300 on spreenow yet?


----------



## rocklax (Feb 1, 2012)

Sorry about my continued impatience lol, with everyone seemingly getting theirs in quick ship times I guess I'm jumping the gun. Thanks to Amazon I guess I'm not used to waiting for shipping. I guess a more constructive question, should be at what point I should start to become concerned?


----------



## ttsugar (Aug 11, 2006)

rocklax said:


> Sorry about my continued impatience lol, with everyone seemingly getting theirs in quick ship times I guess I'm jumping the gun. Thanks to Amazon I guess I'm not used to waiting for shipping. I guess a more constructive question, should be at what point I should start to become concerned?


From my experiences, EMS in China is the worst option. Ask anyone from main land and most of them will agree. I once waited 6 weeks for an EMS from China to Taiwan when other shipping services can get it to me in 4-5 days and lower cost.

And curious, Spreenow offers any protection if pkg went missing?

To answer your question, I think 2 months is still ok. Most EMS pkgs should go through the process fine but apparently yours is having trouble.


----------



## ttsugar (Aug 11, 2006)

jjohn73 said:


> Is the Sharky mm300 on spreenow yet?


Maker said he is not doing the pre-order so you will not be able to see it on Taobao until it is ready.

Shark MM is going with st2140 and eta-2824..... I like SII movement better.

Ouroboros is going to use 6R15 from SII and they are changing the design to 6159 (gold version).


----------



## ttsugar (Aug 11, 2006)

taike said:


> Haven't you toyed with him long enough? Release his watch already.


What the heck are you talking about?


----------



## rocklax (Feb 1, 2012)

ttsugar said:


> From my experiences, EMS in China is the worst option. Ask anyone from main land and most of them will agree. I once waited 6 weeks for an EMS from China to Taiwan when other shipping services can get it to me in 4-5 days and lower cost.
> 
> And curious, Spreenow offers any protection if pkg went missing?
> 
> To answer your question, I think 2 months is still ok. Most EMS pkgs should go through the process fine but apparently yours is having trouble.


I actually paid extra and used Hong Kong Post Airmail Registered


----------



## smille76 (May 3, 2013)

rocklax said:


> I actually paid extra and used Hong Kong Post Airmail Registered


If it can help, I used the same shipping option.

I am in Canada, the watch was shipped Nov. 4th and I got it here Nov. 22.

Give it at least another week before starting to get anxious; the Xmas added mail and packages certainly won't help increasing the speed of the postal guys.

Cheers,

S.


----------



## jjohn73 (Dec 26, 2014)

ttsugar said:


> Maker said he is not doing the pre-order so you will not be able to see it on Taobao until it is ready.
> 
> Shark MM is going with st2140 and eta-2824..... I like SII movement better.
> 
> ...


----------



## Mike Omer (Sep 26, 2006)

I really need to stay off the forum, I just bought 3 watches but after looking at this thread I had to order a Sharky from Chuck.....damn you WUS!


----------



## jjohn73 (Dec 26, 2014)

Mike Omer said:


> I really need to stay off the forum, I just bought 3 watches but after looking at this thread I had to order a Sharky from Chuck.....damn you WUS!


Yes, that's for sure. WUS needs a disclaimer "participation in these forums can be detrimental to your wallet"


----------



## dpeete (Jul 22, 2013)

ttsugar said:


> Maker said he is not doing the pre-order so you will not be able to see it on Taobao until it is ready.
> 
> Shark MM is going with st2140 and eta-2824..... I like SII movement better.
> 
> Ouroboros is going to use 6R15 from SII and they are changing the design to 6159 (gold version).


Interesting choice on the 6R15... other brands are saying that movement is a build-to-order movement so there is a lead time getting it, vs the 4R36 which is in stock. But either way, I agree I'd prefer any SII movement over the SeaGull... it doesn't seem right to have a non-Seiko movement in a homage.


----------



## ttsugar (Aug 11, 2006)

dpeete said:


> Interesting choice on the 6R15... other brands are saying that movement is a build-to-order movement so there is a lead time getting it, vs the 4R36 which is in stock. But either way, I agree I'd prefer any SII movement over the SeaGull... it doesn't seem right to have a non-Seiko movement in a homage.


Maker of Ouroboros told me they have solved the one piece case movement removal issue. I have yet to hear from the other 2. It is interesting to see what they will come out with.


----------



## db1561 (Jul 26, 2010)

+1 to that! I have one in transit and i'm not the most patient guy in the world!



Mike Omer said:


> I really need to stay off the forum, I just bought 3 watches but after looking at this thread I had to order a Sharky from Chuck.....damn you WUS!


----------



## Radar1 (Mar 1, 2013)

ttsugar said:


> I have both, wife is wearing the qtz tuna and is the same watch as TPS, they just custom made dial for TPS. You can buy TPS to compare.
> 
> Qtz tuna is the brand's first watch so not as detailed as the Shark. Ouroboros Tuna are all gone and maker is not making anymore.


No way to know for certain, but it would appear from this link that this seller has several of the Ourobos Tuna's in stock.

https://item.taobao.com/item.htm?spm=a1z10.1-c.w4004-94700934.16.zzAqBx&id=527794953607


----------



## sleepyinnaptown (Aug 28, 2015)

Anybody have issues with shipping from Spree Now on the Sharkey? I ordered mine before Thanksgiving and the tracking still shows USPS was awaiting arrival of the package from China, tracking was last updated 11/23/2016. Thanks! 

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## taike (Mar 7, 2014)

sleepyinnaptown said:


> Anybody have issues with shipping from Spree Now on the Sharkey? I ordered mine before Thanksgiving and the tracking still shows USPS was awaiting arrival of the package from China, tracking was last updated 11/23/2016. Thanks!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


No. You and the other guy both need to be patient. It hasn't been that long.


----------



## sleepyinnaptown (Aug 28, 2015)

taike said:


> No. You and the other guy both need to be patient. It hasn't been that long.


Thanks. I'm not used to shipping taking this long, plus first time buyer from that site so I was a little worried. I'll go back to refreshing the tracking page a couple times a day.

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## itranslator (Sep 15, 2012)

Ordered mine on BF. Currently on route from China. 
The delay is probably due to the high volume during BF. My previous SS version arrives within 5 days.


----------



## dfl3506 (Dec 10, 2010)

Just spotted these on Taobao for 920 Yuan. Not sure if they are actually available or they are in development. They have the ST2130 movement. Seems like some very interesting things are now coming out of China. https://world.taobao.com/item/54158...59.4.7WJKdd&scm=1007.12679.20634.541584971585


----------



## Radar1 (Mar 1, 2013)

Same company releasing another Tuna homage as well. 980 yuan.


----------



## tinpusher (Mar 3, 2012)

How do I go about ordering a MM300 when they become available? I really want one with the 6r15


----------



## danilapanfilov (Oct 13, 2016)

Radar1 said:


> View attachment 10135530


Will be really cool if all these customization options are available. Wonder about price though

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

sleepyinnaptown said:


> Thanks. I'm not used to shipping taking this long, plus first time buyer from that site so I was a little worried. I'll go back to refreshing the tracking page a couple times a day.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


Think of it as a pre order!

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## smille76 (May 3, 2013)

valuewatchguy said:


> Think of it as a pre order!
> 
> Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


+1.

I ordered my Sharky Tuna on July 24. It was 700 Yuan and the Spreenow CS told me it is a preorder and will be delivered in 3 months.

I decided to stick with it and got it mid-november. It is one of my best purchases of 2016.

Even the Puck they are making, they already raised the price since last week when I preordered.

These colored 6105 homages look good too.

S.


----------



## deluded (Jul 26, 2012)

smille76 said:


> +1.
> 
> I ordered my Sharky Tuna on July 24. It was 700 Yuan and the Spreenow CS told me it is a preorder and will be delivered in 3 months.
> 
> ...


You might remember me from the other thread. I preordered shortly after you but the impatience got the better of me and I cancelled my order shortly before they delivered yours. That was one of my worst decisions of 2016.

When they were eventually available, I refused to pay the increased price for one and I was mad at myself for cancelling. But ultimately I gave in and ordered a PVD one instead.


----------



## itranslator (Sep 15, 2012)

With all the flurry of seiko homage coming out. Any chance if they have plans for 62MAS?


----------



## smille76 (May 3, 2013)

itranslator said:


> With all the flurry of seiko homage coming out. Any chance if they have plans for 62MAS?


I'll stick with Doug's upcoming version


----------



## dpeete (Jul 22, 2013)

itranslator said:


> With all the flurry of seiko homage coming out. Any chance if they have plans for 62MAS?


Ive got an order in for the Manchester Watch Works one: https://www.watchuseek.com/f74/62mas-mww-pre-orders-now-open-3691514-21.html#post36245178


----------



## db1561 (Jul 26, 2010)

Wow, the prices are rising for these sharky "homages" ?!?!

Japan MVT Tuna Can Diver Automatic wristwatch Marine Master Man Turtle Master | eBay


----------



## KarmaToBurn (Sep 18, 2012)

db1561 said:


> Wow, the prices are rising for these sharky "homages" ?!?!
> 
> Japan MVT Tuna Can Diver Automatic wristwatch Marine Master Man Turtle Master | eBay


The people who buy that are people who don't know there are other/cheaper ways to order them. It's the same guy who has the puck homages at over $300. I'm sure they'll sell and ignorance is bliss for the buyers.


----------



## maverick13z (Sep 11, 2016)

smille76 said:


> +1.
> 
> I ordered my Sharky Tuna on July 24. It was 700 Yuan and the Spreenow CS told me it is a preorder and will be delivered in 3 months.
> 
> ...


Yea - i was ready to pull the trigger on the Puck - asked Spreenow a question, by the time they answered the price had increased. So didn't order yet just because of the price bump. Deciding whether to wait til they start shipping and gauge how they are selling or just bite the bullet and order now at the increased price


----------



## smille76 (May 3, 2013)

maverick13z said:


> Yea - i was ready to pull the trigger on the Puck - asked Spreenow a question, by the time they answered the price had increased. So didn't order yet just because of the price bump. Deciding whether to wait til they start shipping and gauge how they are selling or just bite the bullet and order now at the increased price


Maybe wait for the MM300 homage then?! Anyways, these Seagull Pucks will be dirt cheap on f29 if you want to try them later.

S.


----------



## maverick13z (Sep 11, 2016)

smille76 said:


> Maybe wait for the MM300 homage then?! Anyways, these Seagull Pucks will be dirt cheap on f29 if you want to try them later.
> 
> S.


I don't know - I think I prefer the Puck. Just sticks in my craw the price increase right when I was ready to order. At this point, may just make sense to wait and hear the details from someone who bought one as the price was already bumped up.

I am curious however, why do you say "these Seagull Pucks will be dirt cheap on f29 if you want to try them later."


----------



## smille76 (May 3, 2013)

maverick13z said:


> I don't know - I think I prefer the Puck. Just sticks in my craw the price increase right when I was ready to order. At this point, may just make sense to wait and hear the details from someone who bought one as the price was already bumped up.
> 
> I am curious however, why do you say "these Seagull Pucks will be dirt cheap on f29 if you want to try them later."


Hi,

Most likely they will be bought by someone at WUS and they'll know you spent 200$ on it BNIB, so I guess maybe possible to find used in the 150-200$ range (if it works fine and looks good). Also, those wanting to sell them over market value (like the guys who bought Jake discounted Dagaz Typhoons in October for 200$ and tried to move them on f29 for 325$ the following day...) will probably be stuck with them since the real deal will be offered for around 700$.

S.


----------



## dfl3506 (Dec 10, 2010)

smille76 said:


> Hi,
> 
> _Most likely they will be bought by someone at WUS and they'll know you spent 200$ on it BNIB, so I guess maybe possible to find used in the 150-200$ range (if it works fine and looks good). Also, those wanting to sell them over market value (like the guys who bought Jake discounted Dagaz Typhoons in October for 200$ and tried to move them on f29 for 325$ the following day...) will probably be stuck with them since the real deal will be offered for around 700$_.
> 
> Don't you love it when scalpers come unstuck?


----------



## dpage (Dec 24, 2010)

dfl3506 said:


> smille76 said:
> 
> 
> > Hi,
> ...


----------



## dfl3506 (Dec 10, 2010)

_ Market value is whatever someone is willing to pay for an item, it's called the law of supply and demand.

_Hopefully there won't be anyone silly enough to pay more than the discounted price.


----------



## phlabrooy (Dec 25, 2011)

valuewatchguy said:


> How much is the mm300 with the NE15?


Actually, apart from the terrible name, these MM300 or 6159 homages with the NE15 aboard and great looking monobloc case might turn out better than the ANKO !!!

...... and, I bet that they will have a movement holder, too !!!

Interesting .......... and a heck of a lot cheaper, to boot !

Regards,


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

phlabrooy said:


> Actually, apart from the terrible name, these MM300 or 6159 homages with the NE15 aboard and great looking monobloc case might turn out better than the ANKO !!!
> 
> ...... and, I bet that they will have a movement holder, too !!!
> 
> ...


I hope so. The Anko was a dissapointment and i would love to have a 6159 homage again after selling my MM300 SBDX012. If they could make it out of Ti then it would be a certain buy for me.

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## craiger (Dec 29, 2014)

Radar1 said:


> Same company releasing another Tuna homage as well. 980 yuan.
> 
> [iurl="https://www.watchuseek.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=10135506&d=1481168846"]
> 
> ...


What, pray-tell, is the link to these?


----------



## taike (Mar 7, 2014)

craiger said:


> What, pray-tell, is the link to these?


http://www.spreenow.com/taobao-agent/taobao/541570957735


----------



## craiger (Dec 29, 2014)

taike said:


> craiger said:
> 
> 
> > What, pray-tell, is the link to these?
> ...


Thank you sir


----------



## ttsugar (Aug 11, 2006)

craiger said:


> Thank you sir


Not the same as shark and this brand's previous tuna had a 6 months delay.


----------



## itranslator (Sep 15, 2012)

PVD Sharky arrives. No strap tools and spare screws this time. Wonder if the forwarder I used misplace during repacking.

Anyone who got their PVD can confirmed?


----------



## dpeete (Jul 22, 2013)

I had both in my package.


----------



## itranslator (Sep 15, 2012)

dpeete said:


> I had both in my package.


Guess I will have to likely make do. Sent an inquiry out but not putting high hopes.


----------



## dpage (Dec 24, 2010)

Here is a rendering of the MM homage, look familiar?


----------



## phlabrooy (Dec 25, 2011)

dpage said:


> Here is a rendering of the MM homage, look familiar?


That really looks great !

And yes, it certainly does look very familiar !!! :-d :-d :-d

Looks fantastic with that bracelet, too.

This with the NE15 aboard ...... wow..... and yes, as I mentioned in an earlier post, I'll bet it will have a proper movement holder !

Regards,


----------



## watchninja123 (Aug 1, 2015)

phlabrooy said:


> That really looks great !
> 
> And yes, it certainly does look very familiar !!! :-d :-d :-d
> 
> ...


And probably cost 1/4 of the price with similar quality and finish. Double win


----------



## phlabrooy (Dec 25, 2011)

And not to mention perfect dial alignment !!!


Regards,


----------



## Big Ted (Oct 2, 2011)

Interesting times the eBay seller I got my sharkey from also has the blue Halios Puck with different branding. Really interesting to see how that mm300 turns out.


----------



## deluded (Jul 26, 2012)

itranslator said:


> PVD Sharky arrives. No strap tools and spare screws this time. Wonder if the forwarder I used misplace during repacking.
> 
> Anyone who got their PVD can confirmed?


Just received mine today. It didn't come with any of those either.


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

To each their own, but personally I find the use of the word "homage" by this company to be a huge stretch of the word. I know the watch world is full of homages with subtle design changes, but their designs are blatant ripoff copies imo. I'm surprised Seiko hasn't sued them yet.


----------



## db1561 (Jul 26, 2010)

59yukon01 said:


> To each their own, but personally I find the use of the word "homage" by this company to be a huge stretch of the word. I know the watch world is full of homages with subtle design changes, but their designs are blatant ripoff copies imo. I'm surprised Seiko hasn't sued them yet.


Check this out, they arent the only ones to copy another brand: http://tinyurl.com/j2wjst6


----------



## frenco (Oct 23, 2011)

Well, the design is 40 years old so there's no space for i.p. infringment lawsuits, besides the product has a brand name so there's no risk someone might think it's a seiko, has an auto mvmt vs quartz seiko, has a ceramic bezel (seiko not) and sapphire glass (seiko mineral), basically all we wanted from seiko and never got despite 5x the price...
Maybe seiko will start considering offering better value or lower prices...


----------



## umberto69 (Nov 21, 2013)

Finally my one on board. 
Many thanks Chuck!


----------



## db1561 (Jul 26, 2010)

looks very nice congrats! I ordered one on 12-5-16, how long was shipping time from order to door for you?



umberto69 said:


> Finally my one on board.
> Many thanks Chuck!


----------



## umberto69 (Nov 21, 2013)

It was about 2 weeks. I like this timepiece very much. One thing which disaponted me is sharp end of shroud close to the lugs. Apart of it watch is perfectly produced. That is one of the best 170$ I have spent.


----------



## AVS_Racing (Aug 16, 2014)

So after a while how has the lume been? is it strong and long lasting like Seiko or does it fade quickly like most China made watches?


----------



## sleepyinnaptown (Aug 28, 2015)

Mine arrived this afternoon. Very pleased with the quality for the price. I was expecting it to be larger, but honestly the size will earn it more wrist time.








Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## db1561 (Jul 26, 2010)

Congrats, looks like it fits your wrist nicely! how long did it take for you to get yours from order to door? What size is your wrist? I have a brand new shark-mesh band just sitting here waiting for mine to come in! 



sleepyinnaptown said:


> Mine arrived this afternoon. Very pleased with the quality for the price. I was expecting it to be larger, but honestly the size will earn it more wrist time.
> View attachment 10201914
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## sleepyinnaptown (Aug 28, 2015)

db1561 said:


> Congrats, looks like it fits your wrist nicely! how long did it take for you to get yours from order to door? What size is your wrist? I have a brand new shark-mesh band just sitting here waiting for mine to come in!


Yeah, it was definitely worth the wait! My order was finalized and I got my tracking number on 11/21 so my wait time was just over 3 weeks which isn't bad at all. My wrist is 6.5". Would love to see more pictures of the Sharkey on mesh once yours gets in!

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## dpage (Dec 24, 2010)

Some have been getting them in 10 - 12 days, it may now being effected by Christmas volume.


----------



## Mike Omer (Sep 26, 2006)

Thanks for the info. waiting on mine to arrive


----------



## KarmaToBurn (Sep 18, 2012)

Mike Omer said:


> Thanks for the info. waiting on mine to arrive


Waiting is the hardest part :-d

Mine shipped from Spreenow on December 1st and arrived today. Great watch for the money.










Edit: Added a photo


----------



## tinpusher (Mar 3, 2012)

Does anyone know if there is a source for the quartz version of the Sharkey? I saw a Rhonda (yes I know it's not a Seiko engine) version somewhere briefly but I haven't found it since. I love the idea of the auto Tuna but I want a grab and go watch.


----------



## smille76 (May 3, 2013)

tinpusher said:


> Does anyone know if there is a source for the quartz version of the Sharkey? I saw a Rhonda (yes I know it's not a Seiko engine) version somewhere briefly but I haven't found it since. I love the idea of the auto Tuna but I want a grab and go watch.


There are a few versions on Taobao with a quartz movement.

If you read this thread a few pages back, you'll notice them (Ouroboros version, TPS too).

However, since they are a bit pricier and not automatic, nobody here took the plunge and ordered one yet.

Cheers,

Seb


----------



## phlabrooy (Dec 25, 2011)

dpage said:


> Here is a rendering of the MM homage, look familiar?


@dpage,

Do you mind sharing where you got that image, and are there any other related ones ?

TIA

Regards,


----------



## Mike Omer (Sep 26, 2006)

My Sharkey arrived from Chuck, little over a week! I will echo what everyone says about this watch...for $170 it really is a no brainer.


----------



## sleepyinnaptown (Aug 28, 2015)

Mike Omer said:


> My Sharkey arrived from Chuck, little over a week! I will echo what everyone says about this watch...for $170 it really is a no brainer.


Love the lume!

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## db1561 (Jul 26, 2010)

Looks nice, Congrats!! When did you order yours from Chuck? I ordered mine on the 3rd and it shipped on the 5th almost 2 weeks so far...



Mike Omer said:


> My Sharkey arrived from Chuck, little over a week! I will echo what everyone says about this watch...for $170 it really is a no brainer.


----------



## Mike Omer (Sep 26, 2006)

He shipped mine last Tuesday, I am in Utah, so if they came through LA I bet yours will be there soon.


----------



## db1561 (Jul 26, 2010)

I'm a little farther east in Michigan. just curious did you track yours using after ship, and did it ever update status prior to your delivery? once again it looks very nice cant wait to get mine!

Thanks, Dennis



Mike Omer said:


> He shipped mine last Tuesday, I am in Utah, so if they came through LA I bet yours will be there soon.


----------



## Mike Omer (Sep 26, 2006)

db1561 said:


> I'm a little farther east in Michigan. just curious did you track yours using after ship, and did it ever update status prior to your delivery? once again it looks very nice cant wait to get mine!
> 
> Thanks, Dennis


Aftership never updated after 12/8. And it just showed up.


----------



## umberto69 (Nov 21, 2013)

Love that watch. This my first contact with Tuna case, It suits me perfectly


----------



## NameMyName (Jul 11, 2009)

umberto69 said:


> Love that watch. This my first contact with Tuna case, It suits me perfectly


What is that bracelet? It matches the watch perfectly!

Sent from my SM-G925W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## umberto69 (Nov 21, 2013)

To be honest I don't know. I don't even remember when and from whom I bough it.


----------



## Mike Omer (Sep 26, 2006)

What kind of accuracy are you guys getting? Mine is dead on after four days, worn/unworn, no matter. It is spot on!


----------



## smille76 (May 3, 2013)

Mike Omer said:


> What kind of accuracy are you guys getting? Mine is dead on after four days, worn/unworn, no matter. It is spot on!


Same here.

Mine has phenomenal timekeeping too. I wore it for 7 straight days and it was about +4 s after a week...

I wonder if Mr Sharky regulates them or we got lucky because it is more accurate than my Oris, Stowa and other Swiss watches.

S.


----------



## ttsugar (Aug 11, 2006)

Each watch was regulated and WR tested. Shark maker has his own private matchmaker to assemble his watches, not done by factory where workers care little to none.



smille76 said:


> Same here.
> 
> Mine has phenomenal timekeeping too. I wore it for 7 straight days and it was about +4 s after a week...
> 
> ...


----------



## umberto69 (Nov 21, 2013)

Still on my wrist.


----------



## db1561 (Jul 26, 2010)

Can someone please tell me what carrier delivers these in the states? I ordered mine before several members here and they all have received theres..... the only reason I'm asking is my local postal service has misplaced and lost almost a dozen of my packages over the last year. 

Thanks, Dennis 

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## dpeete (Jul 22, 2013)

db1561 said:


> Can someone please tell me what carrier delivers these in the states? I ordered mine before several members here and they all have received theres..... the only reason I'm asking is my local postal service has misplaced and lost almost a dozen of my packages over the last year.


I think that is going to depend on what option you chose from Spree. I picked the cheapest "ePacket" option and it was fulfilled by USPS in the States, and it was delivered in 1 week. But I am sure if you choose DHL, that will use DHL locally.


----------



## dpage (Dec 24, 2010)

db1561 said:


> Can someone please tell me what carrier delivers these in the states? I ordered mine before several members here and they all have received theres..... the only reason I'm asking is my local postal service has misplaced and lost almost a dozen of my packages over the last year.
> 
> Thanks, Dennis
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


Use your tracking number at USPS tracking and see if it is there.


----------



## craiger (Dec 29, 2014)

dpage said:


> db1561 said:
> 
> 
> > Can someone please tell me what carrier delivers these in the states? I ordered mine before several members here and they all have received theres..... the only reason I'm asking is my local postal service has misplaced and lost almost a dozen of my packages over the last year.
> ...


I selected DHL and I just got my first tracking update in almost a month. It took that long to land here (Canada) on the west coast. It's currently in Canadian Customs and final delivery is showing as fullfilled by Canada Post (Can's versions of USPS)

These orders require patience but it's sounding as if its worth it.


----------



## db1561 (Jul 26, 2010)

dpeete said:


> I think that is going to depend on what option you chose from Spree. I picked the cheapest "ePacket" option and it was fulfilled by USPS in the States, and it was delivered in 1 week. But I am sure if you choose DHL, that will use DHL locally.


I purchased mine through ttsugar or Chuck most who ordered Through him got there's within a week or two.. that's why I'm concerned not because of ttsugar but my local USPS.

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## Mike Omer (Sep 26, 2006)

db1561 said:


> I purchased mine through ttsugar or Chuck most who ordered Through him got there's within a week or two.. that's why I'm concerned not because of ttsugar but my local USPS.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


Dang, still not there, that sucks. I would check with the post office.


----------



## db1561 (Jul 26, 2010)

Mike Omer said:


> Dang, still not there, that sucks. I would check with the post office.


What carrier delivered yours?

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## Mike Omer (Sep 26, 2006)

db1561 said:


> What carrier delivered yours?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


Usps


----------



## tinpusher (Mar 3, 2012)

Can any of the Sharkey owners tell me about the quality equivalent in a Seiko? Is it like a Monster, is it better? Is there another mass produced watch that this is comparable quality wise to? I completely understand that I'm going to spend $170ish so I can't expect the real SBBN015 (which I've owned in the past). I just don't want to be disappointed if it is overly cheap or flimsy feeling. If that is the case I'll just grab another SKX or Monster


----------



## smille76 (May 3, 2013)

tinpusher said:


> Can any of the Sharkey owners tell me about the quality equivalent in a Seiko? Is it like a Monster, is it better? Is there another mass produced watch that this is comparable quality wise to? I completely understand that I'm going to spend $170ish so I can't expect the real SBBN015 (which I've owned in the past). I just don't want to be disappointed if it is overly cheap or flimsy feeling. If that is the case I'll just grab another SKX or Monster


Hi,

I had a SBBN017 (still have a SBBN035). I also had a Sumo, a Shogun and still own about 12 Seiko divers, ranging from SKX007 to Monsters, Turtles (new and old)and SRP monsters.

The Sharky is about 80% of the quality, feel, fit and finish of my real Tunas at about 1/5 the cost. The sapphire crystal is perfect and gives a great clarity and depth to the dial; IMO it looks better than the hardlex on a genuine Tuna. Also, everything is aligned correctly (not like most of my Seikos unfortunately). The overall feel is very solid and could almost pass as the real deal in hand.

Here are the flaws if you want to compare with a genuine Tuna.

-My bezel is somewhat stiff to turn, need some muscle. It does click with authority and has no slop or back play but sure it doesn't feel like a Seiko.
-Lume is just a tad less bright than a SKX007. It is good but gets beaten easily by my SBBN035 and the new lumibrite formula.
-Shroud has some pointy/sharp corner and edges. You won't cut yourself, but they are at the limit of the tolerable sharpness IMO.
-Supplied rubber strap is a Seiko knockoff made of silicone and a true lint magnet. Have a replacement nearby because you'll toss it on reception.
-Sea shepherd is meh on the dial...

The rest of the watch is stellar; low cost, good timekeeping, crown action feels nice and screws down smoothly. Ceramic insert bezel looks classy too.

If this was a Seiko, I'd place it at about a SRP Turtle level of quality. It is better than a "luck of the draw" SKX007/009 and a Seiko Monster IMO. However, it won't beat a Sumo or a Shogun in terms of finish or overall refinement. It will probably make you forget your SBBN015 and scratch the "Tuna itch" better than a baby Tuna or a shrouded monster; the only reason I keep my Ninja Tuna is because it was received as a gift from an important person; otherwise I'd flip it and I'd get the black Sharky too. It is just ridiculous value for the price.

Cheers


----------



## db1561 (Jul 26, 2010)

dpage said:


> Use your tracking number at USPS tracking and see if it is there.


I've tried quite a few options, UPS, USPS, FedEx, DHL & aftership without any success... I kind of have the Charlie Brown syndrome! if it can go wrong it always does.. I'm used to it.


----------



## KarmaToBurn (Sep 18, 2012)

Everything smille76 said about the watch is spot on. I personally don't mind the sharp edges on the shroud but they are there and may bother some people. Also, the bezel action is very different from a Seiko but very secure and precise. I also own a few Seiko divers (Monster, SKX009, Stargate, SUN023) and this watch is pretty even in terms of quality but lower in price.

I just put mine on the orange 22mm Borealis vulcanized rubber strap and I'm loving the combo...


----------



## dpage (Dec 24, 2010)

db1561 said:


> I've tried quite a few options, UPS, USPS, FedEx, DHL & aftership without any success... I kind of have the Charlie Brown syndrome! if it can go wrong it always does.. I'm used to it.


You should go back to the Spree site and see who the original shipper is.


----------



## dpeete (Jul 22, 2013)

Agreed with issue statements, but arrive at a different conclusion: the quality is great for the price and the upgrades (ceramic and sapphire), but below Seiko's quality for Monsters, Turtles, SKX007, etc.

The case and shroud finish are good, but clearly below Seiko
The strap is a throwaway
The lume is bright, but shorter lived
The crown action is coarser but works
The bezel action is precise, but unrefined with a cheaper feel

So definitely NOT a Seiko product of any level. But well worth the price.


----------



## deluded (Jul 26, 2012)

tinpusher said:


> Can any of the Sharkey owners tell me about the quality equivalent in a Seiko? Is it like a Monster, is it better? Is there another mass produced watch that this is comparable quality wise to? I completely understand that I'm going to spend $170ish so I can't expect the real SBBN015 (which I've owned in the past). I just don't want to be disappointed if it is overly cheap or flimsy feeling. If that is the case I'll just grab another SKX or Monster


It certainly does not feel cheap or flimsy. And I'd put it right next to my SKX007 in terms of quality.



smille76 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I had a SBBN017 (still have a SBBN035). I also had a Sumo, a Shogun and still own about 12 Seiko divers, ranging from SKX007 to Monsters, Turtles (new and old)and SRP monsters.
> 
> ...





KarmaToBurn said:


> Everything smille76 said about the watch is spot on. I personally don't mind the sharp edges on the shroud but they are there and may bother some people. Also, the bezel action is very different from a Seiko but very secure and precise. I also own a few Seiko divers (Monster, SKX009, Stargate, SUN023) and this watch is pretty even in terms of quality but lower in price.
> 
> I just put mine on the orange 22mm Borealis vulcanized rubber strap and I'm loving the combo...





dpeete said:


> Agreed with issue statements, but arrive at a different conclusion: the quality is great for the price and the upgrades (ceramic and sapphire), but below Seiko's quality for Monsters, Turtles, SKX007, etc.
> 
> The case and shroud finish are good, but clearly below Seiko
> The strap is a throwaway
> ...


Agree with all the above. It looks great and works great for the price. Definitely a good buy.

Sharkey on Borealis Iso-style strap is the way to go, feels perfect on my wrist.


----------



## dpeete (Jul 22, 2013)

Yeah, not to pick on other posters, but "not minding" rough finishing or inferior lume is only a measure of what a user likes and it is fine for them to write off the issues. But it can't be ignored in the equation of quality vs Seiko. The Sharkey is NOT on par with Seiko quality - if you indicate the quality is on par, there are some potential buyers that will be disappointed when it arrives. Assuming the listed issues don't bother folks, it is an amazing deal.


----------



## db1561 (Jul 26, 2010)

dpeete said:


> Yeah, not to pick on other posters, but "not minding" rough finishing or inferior lume is only a measure of what a user likes and it is fine for them to write off the issues. But it can't be ignored in the equation of quality vs Seiko. The Sharkey is NOT on par with Seiko quality - if you indicate the quality is on par, there are some potential buyers that will be disappointed when it arrives. Assuming the listed issues don't bother folks, it is an amazing deal.


If I remember correctly Seiko had quite a few QC issues with the srp77- (turtle) reissue line at first.. bezel alignments, dented rings, metal shavings found in the movements.. So they do have Their issues at times.

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## WatchDialOrange (Dec 30, 2011)

I just surfed in 2-4ft waves with 68 degree water temp. Took it down to 6ft after falling off my surfboard. Water tested and still running great!


----------



## dpage (Dec 24, 2010)

Check this out!

SALMON THEORY | SURFLINE.COM


----------



## dfl3506 (Dec 10, 2010)

db1561 said:


> If I remember correctly Seiko had quite a few QC issues with the srp77- (turtle) reissue line at first.. bezel alignments, dented rings, metal shavings found in the movements.. So they do have Their issues at times.
> 
> Not to mention watches that cost 10X more having bezels fall off, stripped crowns etc.


----------



## dpeete (Jul 22, 2013)

db1561 said:


> If I remember correctly Seiko had quite a few QC issues with the srp77- (turtle) reissue line at first.. bezel alignments, dented rings, metal shavings found in the movements.. So they do have Their issues at times.


Good point... and two Sharkey data points (a v1 and a v2) both have aligned chapter rings and bezel inserts. So that is well executed.

But a Seiko with QC issues is returnable... a Sharkey will have varying warranty based on the seller. So again, buyer beware.


----------



## db1561 (Jul 26, 2010)

Sharky has arrived, and I will have to agree with everyone's assessment, this a fantastic purchase! you cannot go wrong for the price with all of the features. It has exceeded my expectations. I also quickly replaced the band, although not horrible I had a shark mesh band for Sharky waiting here:







This pic shows the case it came in, not to bad.


----------



## tinpusher (Mar 3, 2012)

db1561 said:


> Sharky has arrived, and I will have to agree with everyone's assessment, this a fantastic purchase! you cannot go wrong for the price with all of the features. It has exceeded my expectations. I also quickly replaced the band, although not horrible I had a shark mesh band for Sharky waiting here:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What seller did you buy from?


----------



## wtma (Jul 26, 2014)

Does anyone know if the shroud compatible with Seiko Tuna this watch is paying homage to? (SBBN007, 015, 017). Interested to get that PVD shroud for my SBBN007. Anyone knows if they sell just the shroud separately? TIA.


----------



## Inq (Apr 19, 2008)

Paying homage...lol

This thing is no better than a Parnis sub clone.


----------



## db1561 (Jul 26, 2010)

I purchased from ttsugar right here on WUS it took a little under 3 weeks. Probably would have been here sooner but we had a couple snow storms here in Michigan that could have slowed things down? Most got theirs within 1 or 2 weeks when ordering for ttsugar.


----------



## db1561 (Jul 26, 2010)

tinpusher said:


> What seller did you buy from?


I purchased from ttsugar right here on WUS it took a little under 3 weeks. Probably would have been here sooner but we had a couple snow storms here in Michigan that could have slowed things down? Most got theirs within 1 or 2 weeks when ordering for ttsugar.


----------



## db1561 (Jul 26, 2010)

Inq said:


> Paying homage...lol
> 
> This thing is no better than a Parnis sub clone.


How would you know, do you own one? If I'm not mistaken aren't there quite a few copy's/clones of the Rolex Submariner? so whats the difference?

Brushing off the hate....


----------



## Inq (Apr 19, 2008)

Buy the real thing, it's not that expensive and the tuna is a great design, cheaply imitated by the seaflock here.


----------



## dfl3506 (Dec 10, 2010)

Inq said:


> Paying homage...lol
> 
> This thing is no better than a Parnis sub clone.


Like Steinhart, Squale, Raven, etc, etc are Rolex clones you mean? You're a voice in the wilderness.


----------



## Inq (Apr 19, 2008)

Cmon dude, this watch copies 100% a design in production. Other than the logo, this would be considered a fake. I'll get my coat


----------



## dfl3506 (Dec 10, 2010)

Inq said:


> Buy the real thing, it's not that expensive and the tuna is a great design, cheaply imitated by the seaflock here.


Your comments will fall on deaf ears, the Sharkey already has a dedicated following as does the SBBN015 homage. I love both and hopefully there will be many more other homages to follow. BTW, it's around $170 compared to a $1000, hardly an insignificant saving.


----------



## db1561 (Jul 26, 2010)

Inq said:


> Cmon dude, this watch copies 100% a design in production. Other than the logo, this would be considered a fake. I'll get my coat


So the Rolex submariner which is copied by many, is not in current production? hmmmmm, so by your logic every single "homage" to the Submariner is a fake? please, grab your coat and hit the door.


----------



## Inq (Apr 19, 2008)

Never mind, been here too long to antagonize with you on such a subject.


----------



## dfl3506 (Dec 10, 2010)

Inq said:


> Never mind, been here too long to antagonize with you on such a subject.


Why bother to start then?


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

Inq said:


> Never mind, been here too long to antagonize with you on such a subject.





dfl3506 said:


> Why bother to start then?


Okay I'll jump in since inq is taking a break. Do you think selling Rolex replicas is okay? You seem to make the argument that because it happens to Rolex that it is okay for the Tuna.

If you want to look at the sharkey tuna as an homage thats fine. But it is designed to be a replica. The differences beyond the logo/text are all under the hood or imperceptible without further handling. There is no special honor or respect being shown to the SBBN series by the makers of the Sharkey tunas.

You spend your money how you want but this is not an homage. You may like the copy better than the original, thats fine. But you are fooling yourself to suggest that it is an homage.

Enjoy your watches copies or originals.

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## umberto69 (Nov 21, 2013)

NameMyName said:


> What is that bracelet? It matches the watch perfectly!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G925W8 using Tapatalk


Finally I have found where I purchased it from. It is a German stell bracelet Eichmuller 062. Hope it helps.


----------



## frenco (Oct 23, 2011)

Having owned and loved a 7549-7010 in the eighties, I bought this watch, it's an interesting concept, takes the design of a recently discontinued watch, improving on the four things that kept me away from the 015 (hardlex, quartz, easily scratchable bezel, price), keeps the drilled lugs which for me are a must in divers, sports its own brand and model name.
So it's quite different from the usual cheap copies, it's not a fake, has a nice tuna vibe.
It's legal as the design is 40 years old.
If anyone would make a 44mm copy in G5 ti of the latest version of the PD/IWC Ocean 2000, I think I would buy that too.
It's like the Deep Blue 007, I like it more than the original because it's 44mm and sapphire.


----------



## ttsugar (Aug 11, 2006)

Taken by a friend, did not go deep but a good 80 minutes dive under water.


----------



## db1561 (Jul 26, 2010)

ttsugar said:


> Taken by a friend, did not go deep but a good 80 minutes dive under water.


Very nice, Where was he diving? The water temperature is warm!


----------



## frenco (Oct 23, 2011)

Chuck, if you are confident on the water resistance of this nice piece, I will take mine to 42m/140ft in the deepest pool in the world, which is just minutes from where I live...



ttsugar said:


> Taken by a friend, did not go deep but a good 80 minutes dive under water.


----------



## OldeCrow (Feb 11, 2006)

Mine arrived earlier this week, all in all a great watch for the money, Fit and finish is very good, the movement is well timed and it has a respectable power reserve so it's running well! It's a little dark, operator error, pre coffee photography.


----------



## OldeCrow (Feb 11, 2006)

I think the only thing I would do differently is make the lugs a tiny bit longer and drill the lugs so the case can fit fat springbars!


----------



## dfl3506 (Dec 10, 2010)

wtma said:


> Does anyone know if the shroud compatible with Seiko Tuna this watch is paying homage to? (SBBN007, 015, 017). Interested to get that PVD shroud for my SBBN007. Anyone knows if they sell just the shroud separately? TIA.


They do, whether it fits a genuine Tuna, I don't know. https://world.taobao.com/item/543379202572.htm#detail


----------



## ttsugar (Aug 11, 2006)

frenco said:


> Chuck, if you are confident on the water resistance of this nice piece, I will take mine to 42m/140ft in the deepest pool in the world, which is just minutes from where I live...


Try it


----------



## wtma (Jul 26, 2014)

dfl3506 said:


> They do, whether it fits a genuine Tuna, I don't know. https://world.taobao.com/item/543379202572.htm#detail


Thanks for the link!!
Oh wow, they sell it for 168 JPY. That is about 1.5 USD, right?! For that price, it's definitely no reason for not trying. Now I need to figure out to place an order on that website. Thanks again!


----------



## ttsugar (Aug 11, 2006)

wtma said:


> Thanks for the link!!
> Oh wow, they sell it for 168 JPY. That is about 1.5 USD, right?! For that price, it's definitely no reason for not trying. Now I need to figure out to place an order on that website. Thanks again!


30USD


----------



## taike (Mar 7, 2014)

wtma said:


> Thanks for the link!!
> Oh wow, they sell it for 168 JPY. That is about 1.5 USD, right?! For that price, it's definitely no reason for not trying. Now I need to figure out to place an order on that website. Thanks again!


CNY, yuan not yen.


----------



## dfl3506 (Dec 10, 2010)

wtma said:


> Thanks for the link!!
> Oh wow, they sell it for 168 JPY. That is about 1.5 USD, right?! For that price, it's definitely no reason for not trying. Now I need to figure out to place an order on that website. Thanks again!


Use Spreenow, just copy the link into their search box, bob's your uncle.


----------



## wtma (Jul 26, 2014)

ttsugar said:


> 30USD





taike said:


> CNY, yuan not yen.


Ops...my bad, sorry.
That's still much much cheaper than what Yobokies quoted for his shroud though.
I will still try to give it a try.



dfl3506 said:


> Use Spreenow, just copy the link into their search box, bob's your uncle.


Thanks, I'm filling up their registration form now.


----------



## deluded (Jul 26, 2012)

I like my Sharkeys very much, and I do agree with the points being mentioned here regarding whether it's a copy or not.

Admittedly, the Sharkey is just one logo away from being a replica. Had the Seiko logo been printed on it, I would have had a much harder time accepting it, if at all.

I like the design of the Tuna, and I could probably save up to get the real Tuna.

But it would take the joy out of wearing the watch for me, for while the Tuna is not out of my reach, it still costs a pretty penny and I dislike having to baby my watches.
Maybe that's just me.

With the Sharkey, I get a watch that's in the design I like, with specs I want and at a great price.

More importantly, the Tuna design, while iconic, definitely does not carry the same kind of baggage with it as a Rolex.
It took me quite a while to decide if I wanted to get the Tisell Marine Diver as it looked too much like a Rolex.
It's interesting since the Sharkey should have put me in a similar dilemma, but it didn't.
I decided to get it quite readily.

I don't have to worry about babying the watch, nor being treated differently for wearing a Tuna (or Tuna look-alike), unlike a Rolex.

Of course, I would have no qualms about taking it on a holiday with me as well and not have to worry about losing it.

The above is my personal opinion, and I can understand if not everyone agrees with it.
I enjoy wearing my Sharkeys and I guess that's all that matters.


----------



## db1561 (Jul 26, 2010)

+1 on this statement, I've owned several real Seiko tunas and was always overly cautious when wearing them. And there was the pain when I had to send them away for a battery change! But I do miss the real tuna but this watch more than scratches the Tuna itch for me!



deluded said:


> I like my Sharkeys very much, and I do agree with the points being mentioned here regarding whether it's a copy or not.
> 
> Admittedly, the Sharkey is just one logo away from being a replica. Had the Seiko logo been printed on it, I would have had a much harder time accepting it, if at all.
> 
> ...


----------



## frenco (Oct 23, 2011)

I see your point but if you get shoulderless springbars with 2.8mm tips, you'll be as safe as you can be. Or is there another reason to use seiko's fat bars?



OldeCrow said:


> I think the only thing I would do differently is make the lugs a tiny bit longer and drill the lugs so the case can fit fat springbars!


----------



## frenco (Oct 23, 2011)

I will and try to take pictures.



ttsugar said:


> Try it


----------



## smille76 (May 3, 2013)

frenco said:


> I see your point but if you get shoulderless springbars with 2.8mm tips, you'll be as safe as you can be. Or is there another reason to use seiko's fat bars?


+1. I use 1.78mm X 22mm X 1.0mm on mine, feels very secure and not going anywhere.

I got them from eBay seller Twente(o).

Cheers,

S.


----------



## accidentalsuccess (Aug 24, 2014)

smille76 said:


> +1. I use 1.78mm X 22mm X 1.0mm on mine, feels very secure and not going anywhere.
> 
> I got them from eBay seller Twente(o).
> 
> ...


I got the same fat end, shoulderless ones for my turtle reissue and they are great. I have the 6105 reissue and just ordered this watch. Thanks to all for posting pics and impressions.

RE: homage vs copy, this is not a copy any more than hundreds of other watches made by dozens of companies. It's an homage and no more out of bounds than nomos using Bauhaus, or air blue using the various aviation styles. Moreover, those all riled up about this watch don't troll the mod threads and accuse folks of copying with mods (8926-BB, FFF, etc). A tst shroud mod with a sawtooth bezel etc etc could be fine but I'll just get this watch and save mod funds and TIME for the restorations I'm working on and planning.

(Edited b/c autocorrect)
Sent from my VS986 using Tapatalk


----------



## OldeCrow (Feb 11, 2006)

frenco said:


> I see your point but if you get shoulderless springbars with 2.8mm tips, you'll be as safe as you can be. Or is there another reason to use seiko's fat bars?


No reason other than to adhere to original homage design, shoulderless springbars will do the job nicely though I just kept the ones that came with the watch but since they are drilled lugs I will add some nice shoulderless ones to it...


----------



## bigmoser27 (Nov 23, 2016)

wtma said:


> Thanks for the link!!
> Oh wow, they sell it for 168 JPY. That is about 1.5 USD, right?! For that price, it's definitely no reason for not trying. Now I need to figure out to place an order on that website. Thanks again!


Too bad this doesn't fit a skx007.

Sent from my SM-N910P using Tapatalk


----------



## sleepyinnaptown (Aug 28, 2015)

Does anybody have a side-by-side comparison shot of the Sharkey next to the SBBN015 (or similar Seiko)? Still loving the Sharkey! 

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## db1561 (Jul 26, 2010)

To all the users bashing the sharky we're they bashing this watch? Don't get me wrong it's an awesome piece but it listed as a "homage" and you could say it is a copy/replica.










Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## ttsugar (Aug 11, 2006)

Back in 2004, a new SBBN007 cost 350. 12 years later, price tripled, specs triples as well? As long as it is not a fake (with Seiko name on it) and no law broken, I am totally cool with it, even selling it. 

And to be honest, I don't give a rats ass about all these homage/copy/fake debates. It is not a fake, end of story.


----------



## frenco (Oct 23, 2011)

good point, Seiko charges whatever their customers are willing to pay, cannot blame Seiko, but cannot blame people like me which look for better value (we're talking a quartz watch with no sapphire or any other significant spec for 1000 dollars?)

I mean, I would give them 1000 dollars if it was all grade 5 ti including bracelet, sapphire, ceramic bezel and hydro like Sinn UX...

the market has changed a lot with all the micros producing in china great watches at affordable prices...


----------



## wtma (Jul 26, 2014)

It's clear that there's none agreed standard about homages, fakes, replicas, etc. among WIS. I guess that depends on how much snobbery there is in one self, well we are all snobs to some extend lol. For me, a fake/replica is when something trying to pass on the hands of customers pretending to be real, while it's not. That is not the case in this Sharkey IMO as it doesn't say Seiko, I would easily categorize it as homage the same way I categorize those flieger watches produced by I don't know how many brands. The debacles about this topic will never end, so just cool it and enjoy our watches


----------



## wtma (Jul 26, 2014)

ttsugar said:


> Back in 2004, a new SBBN007 cost 350. 12 years later, price tripled, specs triples as well? As long as it is not a fake (with Seiko name on it) and no law broken, I am totally cool with it, even selling it.
> 
> And to be honest, I don't give a rats ass about all these homage/copy/fake debates. It is not a fake, end of story.


I knew about this Sharkey, Wtopia, Yobokies Albacore, and a forum tuna homage project watch (I dont remember the name) a couple of months ago, and seriously considered to get one as a brand new real tuna is a bit too expensive for me at that time. And that was before I came across a 10-year-old SBBN007 being advertised for sale on our local forum here, quite cheap only costed me around $500. Quickly grabbed it and couldnt be happier. As soon as the seller handed me the watch, he told me that he got so many offers for the watch. Considering that such an old model of watch (for a quartz) can be so desirable, Seiko charging $1000 the new version is IMO acceptable. They are just charging what the market can bear. Of course there is always cheaper alternatives, and more options is a good thing from customer's stand point.


----------



## frenco (Oct 23, 2011)

I feel like I should add my pov on this watch as well:

LIKES
- finish and overall perceived quality
- accuracy
- lume is very good and time remains very visible throughout the night
- solid and precise bezel with no play and no accidental turning
- everything is perfectly aligned
- drilled lugs
- sapphire, auto with hack, ceramic insert
- comfortable silicon strap

DISLIKES
- luminova is a bit green in daylight (but it's C3 and so maybe it's a good thing!)
- shroud has slightly sharp edges
- shroud screws have imperial hex! (1/16")
- lume pip on bezel is small


----------



## WatchDialOrange (Dec 30, 2011)

*2nd Ocean Water test this week. Waves 4-6 Feet water temp 56 degrees . The Sharkey on a NATO strap my Orange Surfboard & myself took several bad wipe-outs that should have blown the watch off my wrist. Still works great and water tight. Fantastic Beater watch!*


----------



## Mike Omer (Sep 26, 2006)

Well, bad news gents, after a few weeks my Sharkey is dead, had been running perfectly fine until 20 minutes ago when the minute hand just stopped dead, can't get it to move. Guess I need to find a watchmaker.


----------



## dfl3506 (Dec 10, 2010)

Mike Omer said:


> Well, bad news gents, after a few weeks my Sharkey is dead, had been running perfectly fine until 20 minutes ago when the minute hand just stopped dead, can't get it to move. Guess I need to find a watchmaker.


That's bad luck. That Seiko movement is normally very reliable. I assume you've tried winding it?


----------



## Mike Omer (Sep 26, 2006)

dfl3506 said:


> That's bad luck. That Seiko movement is normally very reliable. I assume you've tried winding it?


Yup, wound, shaken...just stopped dead.


----------



## db1561 (Jul 26, 2010)

Who's going to open one of these up first to verify that there is an nh35a under the hood? I have an exhibition caseback I was thinking about putting on this.... 

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## Mike Omer (Sep 26, 2006)

db1561 said:


> Who's going to open one of these up first to verify that there is an nh35a under the hood? I have an exhibition caseback I was thinking about putting on this....
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


looks like I will have to, well not me but a watchmaker to see if I can get mine running again. I did have a small 2-3mm shard of something floating around under the crystal, I wonder if it ended up in the movement?


----------



## accidentalsuccess (Aug 24, 2014)

Mike Omer said:


> looks like I will have to, well not me but a watchmaker to see if I can get mine running again. I did have a small 2-3mm shard of something floating around under the crystal, I wonder if it ended up in the movement?


That's a likely culprit, yes. I once had one of the brass posts on the movement floating loose in a watch I got from a warehouse deal. The post stopped it a few times till I opened it up and swapped the movement. I used/use the original for parts since its brand new. Any watchmaker could do the swap in a few mins and sort out the problem later, if at all. A new movement is about 30-40.

Sent from my VS986 using Tapatalk


----------



## db1561 (Jul 26, 2010)

Did you purchase from ttsugar? If you did he may be able to help you out.



Mike Omer said:


> looks like I will have to, well not me but a watchmaker to see if I can get mine running again. I did have a small 2-3mm shard of something floating around under the crystal, I wonder if it ended up in the movement?


----------



## Mike Omer (Sep 26, 2006)

db1561 said:


> Did you purchase from ttsugar? If you did he may be able to help you out.


Yeah, we have been in contact, Chuck is a good dude. Hopefully it's something simple.


----------



## KarmaToBurn (Sep 18, 2012)

Has anybody heard/seen any updates about the Puck or MM300 homages? It's 2017 and I'm itching to make a first purchase :-d


----------



## frenco (Oct 23, 2011)

I hope chuck will chime in when ready, here or on fb


----------



## umberto69 (Nov 21, 2013)

I heard from Chuck that "Puck" should be ready about 17/01/17.


----------



## sleepyinnaptown (Aug 28, 2015)

The Sharkey was great company for a relaxing first day of 2017. It's now my go-to dive watch with some decent size that is extremely comfortable.

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## frenco (Oct 23, 2011)

mule said:


> That is a solid looking watch. It looks heavy, like you'd know it's there.


If you're referring to the sharkey 015, not really, I have it on an ISO and it's fine.
But I have a 7.5" wrist and the ISO prevents the top-heavy feeling.


----------



## cal11 (Jun 7, 2014)

ttsugar said:


> Maker of Ouroboros told me they have solved the one piece case movement removal issue. I have yet to hear from the other 2. It is interesting to see what they will come out with.


I saw a pre-order listing in taobao from a brand called L.Eternity. Case is mm300, dial is 6105 with mm hands.

Monobloc case movement is 9015 sapphire ceramic bezel. Talked to him yesterday. eta date is about 6 months from now.


----------



## ttsugar (Aug 11, 2006)

Stay away from this one, this brand makes $hitty watches.

This is the guy behind the bronze 6105. When people were compaint about poor quality of the crown (stuck crown spring), this clown said it is users problem because they do not know how to unscrew the crown in 2 steps.

This guy is a POS, buy at own risk. LoL



cal11 said:


> I saw a pre-order listing in taobao from a brand called L.Eternity. Case is mm300, dial is 6105 with mm hands.
> 
> movement is 9015 sapphire ceramic bezel. Talked to him yesterday. eta date is about 6 months from now.
> 
> View attachment 10390138


----------



## cal11 (Jun 7, 2014)

Thanks for the heads-up.Not ordered yet but tempted. Been a while away from the watch news. 

Which bronze 6105? So the bronze 6105 you are selling on ebay from another maker?

Also what dies POS mean?


----------



## dfl3506 (Dec 10, 2010)

cal11 said:


> Thanks for the heads-up.Not ordered yet but tempted. Been a while away from the watch news.
> 
> Which bronze 6105? So the bronze 6105 you are selling on ebay from another maker?
> 
> Also what dies POS mean?


POS = piece of sh*t.


----------



## ttsugar (Aug 11, 2006)

cal11 said:


> Thanks for the heads-up.Not ordered yet but tempted. Been a while away from the watch news.
> 
> Which bronze 6105? So the bronze 6105 you are selling on ebay from another maker?
> 
> Also what dies POS mean?


There are tons of Chinese watch groups making custom/copy watches. If you want a MM, my suggestion is buy from Shark or Ouroboros. From my own experiences, these 2 makers are good ones in my book.


----------



## dpeete (Jul 22, 2013)

cal11 said:


> I saw a pre-order listing in taobao from a brand called L.Eternity. Case is mm300, dial is 6105 with mm hands.
> 
> Monobloc case movement is 9015 sapphire ceramic bezel. Talked to him yesterday. eta date is about 6 months from now.
> 
> View attachment 10390138


What is up with the TERRIBLE brand names? And a Miyota movement?


----------



## dfl3506 (Dec 10, 2010)

dpeete said:


> What is up with the TERRIBLE brand names? And a Miyota movement?


Nothing wrong with Miyota.


----------



## itranslator (Sep 15, 2012)

itranslator said:


> Guess I will have to likely make do. Sent an inquiry out but not putting high hopes.


Update on the missing screws and tools. Apparently they are supposed to be "free gift" which they are not giving anymore.

Doesn't make sense but guess I will just have to leave it at that.


----------



## db1561 (Jul 26, 2010)

sleepyinnaptown said:


> The Sharkey was great company for a relaxing first day of 2017. It's now my go-to dive watch with some decent size that is extremely comfortable.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


Ditto on this... it hasn't been off my wrist since I got it!










Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## dpeete (Jul 22, 2013)

Nothing wrong with the Miyota in general... it is a great movement. But a Citizen movement in Seiko homage is a no-go. Sorry to Precista too. And the guy putting a Ronda into the Sharkey.


----------



## ttsugar (Aug 11, 2006)

The tool they give will not fit the screw anyway, wrong size/spec, just useless. Old Tuna screw is metric 1mm, new Tuna screw is imperial 1/16 inch.


----------



## nikbrown (Jun 28, 2013)

Was just looking at picking up the sbbn015 from shencheng812 on Taobao... looks like they have been taken down from that seller


----------



## ttsugar (Aug 11, 2006)

nikbrown said:


> Was just looking at picking up the sbbn015 from shencheng812 on Taobao... looks like they have been taken down from that seller


Still there


----------



## dfl3506 (Dec 10, 2010)

dpeete said:


> Nothing wrong with the Miyota in general... it is a great movement. But a Citizen movement in Seiko homage is a no-go. Sorry to Precista too. And the guy putting a Ronda into the Sharkey.


Plenty of Rolex, Panerai etc homages user other movements, as long as the movement is reliable, that's all that matters to me.


----------



## dpeete (Jul 22, 2013)

dfl3506 said:


> Plenty of Rolex, Panerai etc homages user other movements, as long as the movement is reliable, that's all that matters to me.


That is because the real Rolex and Panerai movements are too expensive... a Seiko movement is not.


----------



## ttsugar (Aug 11, 2006)

not to worry, there will be options, Shark is using st2130, Oroboros 6R15, POS (see above) 9015.


----------



## dfl3506 (Dec 10, 2010)

dpeete said:


> That is because the real Rolex and Panerai movements are too expensive... a Seiko movement is not.


They chose to use Miyota for a reason, be it cheaper, more readily available, whatever. I guess if it doesn't gel with your idea of what a Seiko homage should be, you don't buy.


----------



## nikbrown (Jun 28, 2013)

ttsugar said:


> Still there


This is the product page when I click through from shencheng812's store front page. (google's crappy translation of the error message: "according to local laws and regulations or policy platform, under this limit orders to buy goods.")


----------



## dpeete (Jul 22, 2013)

ttsugar said:


> not to worry, there will be options, Shark is using st2130, Oroboros 6R15, POS (see above) 9015.


Good news Chuck, thanks.

As for the buy, no buy advice presented by another poster: I think that is pretty much stating the obvious, no? With that said, I purchased Dagaz and Sharkey but not a Precista 6105. I own a Sharkey but not the Ronda-powered Tuna. And I have a pre-order in for Doug at MWW's 62MAS release, all because they stuck with Seiko or TMI movements.

Just sharing my preferences in case somebody decides to do a 6105-8000 homage... take my money if it has a Seiko or TMI movement (hint, hint)! The Helson Spear Diver was cool, but expensive, and Miyota powered.


----------



## smille76 (May 3, 2013)

nikbrown said:


> This is the product page when I click through from shencheng812's store front page. (google's crappy translation of the error message: "according to local laws and regulations or policy platform, under this limit orders to buy goods.")
> View attachment 10406802


Hi,

I've got an easy fix for this. You have to choose "Mainland China" as the zone (change it where you see the US flag on the page).

Cheers,

S.


----------



## nikbrown (Jun 28, 2013)

smille76 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I've got an easy fix for this. You have to choose "Mainland China" as the zone (change it where you see the US flag on the page).
> 
> ...


Thanks! Evidently I'm a idiot 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## smille76 (May 3, 2013)

nikbrown said:


> Thanks! Evidently I'm a idiot
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Lol!

Not at all, I had the same problem a month ago when I preordered "the watch that shall not be talked about here".

Cheers,

S.


----------



## maverick13z (Sep 11, 2016)

smille76 said:


> Not at all, I had the same problem a month ago when I preordered "the watch that shall not be talked about here".
> 
> Cheers,
> 
> S.


Ok, now I am curious - which is the "the watch that shall not be talked about here".

Obviously not the Sharkey
I assume not the Halios Puck homage from ouroboros
nor the 6015 ... sharkey homage

so . .. ?


----------



## smille76 (May 3, 2013)

maverick13z said:


> Ok, now I am curious - which is the "the watch that shall not be talked about here".
> 
> Obviously not the Sharkey
> I assume not the Halios Puck homage from ouroboros
> ...


Hi,

Ouroboros Puck is the correct answer. I won't comment on this one here any further to avoid some heated debates.

Cheers,

S.


----------



## bigmoser27 (Nov 23, 2016)

So does this mean that you can't still get the sharkey with the nh35a movement?

Sent from my SM-N910P using Tapatalk


----------



## taike (Mar 7, 2014)

bigmoser27 said:


> So does this mean that you can't still get the sharkey with the nh35a movement?
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910P using Tapatalk


They're talking about a different watch


----------



## bigmoser27 (Nov 23, 2016)

taike said:


> They're talking about a different watch


Oh ok thanks. I just couldn't purchase a tuna homage that wasnt atleast using the nh35.

Sent from my SM-N910P using Tapatalk


----------



## bruno84sd (Jan 7, 2017)

HI all,
My name is Bruno and i'm french. Since 15 years, my dream is to have a sbbn007 ( or other sbbn ) Seiko. Infortunely, the price is too much for me.
I read lots of about 'seiko like' and i discovered this Thread.

I've got a problem :
I can't create an account on Spreenow...i enter all the informations but finaly, it return to the first page for create an account..I don't know why !!

This watch (Sharkey homage sbbn015) is exactly what i want.

Please, help me 

Thanks a lot, realy !

bruno84sd


----------



## Jrwenn (Aug 18, 2013)

bruno84sd said:


> HI all,
> My name is Bruno and i'm french. Since 15 years, my dream is to have a sbbn007 ( or other sbbn ) Seiko. Infortunely, the price is too much for me.
> I read lots of about 'seiko like' and i discovered this Thread.
> 
> ...


Send a pm to ttsugar here on wus. You can order it from him if he still has stock. 
I have one in the mail right now.


----------



## frenco (Oct 23, 2011)

I bought it from ttsugar, love the watch, can't take it off my wrist

sent through the Iridium satellite network, from my Eyephone Glance


----------



## nikbrown (Jun 28, 2013)

Anyone taken this thing apart? Curious if the stem is glued or soldered into the crown or anything stupid like that? Just ordered one and was considering it as a mod platform... specifically I was going to swap in a 7s26 movement I have laying around for the day function.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## db1561 (Jul 26, 2010)

bruno84sd said:


> HI all,
> My name is Bruno and i'm french. Since 15 years, my dream is to have a sbbn007 ( or other sbbn ) Seiko. Infortunely, the price is too much for me.
> I read lots of about 'seiko like' and i discovered this Thread.
> 
> ...


I received mine from ttsugar and few weeks ago and it hasn't been off my wrist since, absolutely love it!!










Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## rhaykal (Feb 10, 2014)

Question to all those who own and have modded the sharky tunas, is there a specific dial size I need to look for? I have never modded a watch before. I'm in love with this watch. Have the ss model and have a PVD model coming in. I'm thinking about picking up another ss model if I can get a caribbean blue dial for it and maybe even black hands (to match the black ceramic insert). 

Any thoughts? suggestions? advice? Thanks in advance!!!!


----------



## nikbrown (Jun 28, 2013)

I don't have mine yet but based on the seiko movement in there any of the 4oclock dials that dagaz makes should drop on. http://www.dagazwatch.com/apps/webstore/products/category/609420?page=1

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nikbrown (Jun 28, 2013)

rhaykal said:


> Question to all those who own and have modded the sharky tunas, is there a specific dial size I need to look for? I have never modded a watch before. I'm in love with this watch. Have the ss model and have a PVD model coming in. I'm thinking about picking up another ss model if I can get a caribbean blue dial for it and maybe even black hands (to match the black ceramic insert).
> 
> Any thoughts? suggestions? advice? Thanks in advance!!!!


A lot of yokabees dials should work too. But he doesn't really list which ones have the pins set for 3 vs 4 o'clock.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rhaykal (Feb 10, 2014)

Thanks! I'm hoping to find a dial similar to that of the special edition blue MM300 (for European market). One of my favorite color dials and watches. I'm really looking forward to the MM homage hopefully in the next 4-6 months or so. Especially if Shark maker comes out with one as I dont care for the name on the Ourobors (sp?) version. Would rather the Shark emblem and I like the Shark maker's build quality


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

rhaykal said:


> Thanks! I'm hoping to find a dial similar to that of the special edition blue MM300 (for European market). One of my favorite color dials and watches. I'm really looking forward to the MM homage hopefully in the next 4-6 months or so. Especially if Shark maker comes out with one as I dont care for the name on the Ourobors (sp?) version. Would rather the Shark emblem and I like the Shark maker's build quality


Are the cases really being made by different factories? Assembly i can see would be different makers but the case itself?

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## rhaykal (Feb 10, 2014)

That I do not know. I'd assume its one factory making the cases but all the other components or dealer/maker specific. Ofcourse, I am not too sure about that either.


----------



## maverick13z (Sep 11, 2016)

bruno84sd said:


> HI all,
> My name is Bruno and i'm french. Since 15 years, my dream is to have a sbbn007 ( or other sbbn ) Seiko. Infortunely, the price is too much for me.
> I read lots of about 'seiko like' and i discovered this Thread.
> 
> ...


Hard to say based on the info you posted
I had no problem registering for an account on SpreeNow - very straightforward
using Spreenow is interesting in the way they process the payments - but just follow their instructions and it is easy


----------



## bruno84sd (Jan 7, 2017)

Thanks All for answers...
I try differents browser : Firefox, Google Chrome, Microsoft Edge......nothing.....!!!!!

i enter all informations about me ; first name, last name, password, e-mail adress....at the step 2, i enter my cowntry, my adress, my phone nomber....at the step 3
i choice an image for avatar (optional)....when i submit.....i return to the first step but i can't re-enter username and password....it's all ready taken ( by me !!!)
i don't understand the problem....
I tried to contact us...no answer
I tried to contact (by mp here) ttsugar, no answer

...please, help me to buy this watch

( excuse my language)......i excuse your (new) president ;-)


----------



## wtma (Jul 26, 2014)

bruno84sd said:


> Thanks All for answers...
> I try differents browser : Firefox, Google Chrome, Microsoft Edge......nothing.....!!!!!
> 
> i enter all informations about me ; first name, last name, password, e-mail adress....at the step 2, i enter my cowntry, my adress, my phone nomber....at the step 3
> ...


There is alternative to SpreeNow that also accepts PayPal, try bhiner.com. However I have no experience with it, but I think the ordering and payment process would be similar. And I don't have problem with SpreeNow, I already made 2 purchases on Taobao through SpreeNow. Both has been flawless, waiting for the items to arrive now.

Edit:
I didn't set up my avatar when I registered to SpreeNow, worked fine. Maybe try to skip that step and set it up later.


----------



## sleepyinnaptown (Aug 28, 2015)

wtma said:


> There is alternative to SpreeNow that also accepts PayPal, try bhiner.com. However I have no experience with it, but I think the ordering and payment process would be similar. And I don't have problem with SpreeNow, I already made 2 purchases on Taobao through SpreeNow. Both has been flawless, waiting for the items to arrive now.
> 
> Edit:
> I didn't set up my avatar when I registered to SpreeNow, worked fine. Maybe try to skip that step and set it up later.


It's been a minute since I registered, but is there a verification email you need to receive from Spree Now, and click a link in, in order to activate your account?

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## taike (Mar 7, 2014)

sleepyinnaptown said:


> It's been a minute since I registered, but is there a verification email you need to receive from Spree Now, and click a link in, in order to activate your account?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


Yes


----------



## sleepyinnaptown (Aug 28, 2015)

taike said:


> Yes


Didn't see the poster with the SpreeNow registration issue mention that in the steps... Maybe that's the issue?

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## ttsugar (Aug 11, 2006)

There are no aftermaket dials for a direct drop on, crown position is not the same. Seiko is at close to 4 o'clock and these Chinese watches are at a bit over 4 o'clock


----------



## ttsugar (Aug 11, 2006)

Yes, different factories. These brands are enemy to each other. 



valuewatchguy said:


> Are the cases really being made by different factories? Assembly i can see would be different makers but the case itself?
> 
> Sent from my SM


----------



## maverick13z (Sep 11, 2016)

bruno84sd said:


> .i return to the first step but i can't re-enter username and password....it's all ready taken ( by me !!!)


As above there may have been a registration email you need to click on if you haven't - but also try this if that is not the problem

Instead of trying to create a new account, try logging on with the username and password you entered (since you said it is already taken).


----------



## dfl3506 (Dec 10, 2010)

maverick13z said:


> As above there may have been a registration email you need to click on if you haven't - but also try this if that is not the problem
> 
> Instead of trying to create a new account, try logging on with the username and password you entered (since you said it is already taken).


Also, sometimes the link they send you may not appear as an email, but Spam. So check your Spam folder.


----------



## jamesezra (Mar 1, 2016)

Ordered directly from the seller shencheng812 on 5 Jan 2017.

Just wondering, how long did you guys wait before receiving shipping info? Or rather, before receiving the watch?


----------



## dfl3506 (Dec 10, 2010)

jamesezra said:


> Ordered directly from the seller shencheng812 on 5 Jan 2017.
> 
> Just wondering, how long did you guys wait before receiving shipping info? Or rather, before receiving the watch?


Two weeks to Thailand.


----------



## sleepyinnaptown (Aug 28, 2015)

jamesezra said:


> Ordered directly from the seller shencheng812 on 5 Jan 2017.
> 
> Just wondering, how long did you guys wait before receiving shipping info? Or rather, before receiving the watch?


It was just over 3 weeks to the US.

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## dpage (Dec 24, 2010)

Did you pay for the watch and then shipping separately? Actual shipping time can vary from 10 days to several weeks from notification of shipping and tracking number.



jamesezra said:


> Ordered directly from the seller shencheng812 on 5 Jan 2017.
> 
> Just wondering, how long did you guys wait before receiving shipping info? Or rather, before receiving the watch?


----------



## onomato (Feb 6, 2014)

Got this watch from ttsugar last week (thanks again!) And wanted to see if this strap combo would work. Super jubilee from strapcode. It may not be too common but I'm really digging it, the bracelet plays off the ceramic bezel very nicely. This watch is awesome man, ive wanted a Tuna for the longest time and now I can finally see what it's all about. 6.75 wrist for reference.


----------



## Rixter (Dec 5, 2016)

onomato said:


> Got this watch from ttsugar last week (thanks again!) And wanted to see if this strap combo would work. Super jubilee from strapcode. It may not be too common but I'm really digging it, the bracelet plays off the ceramic bezel very nicely. This watch is awesome man, ive wanted a Tuna for the longest time and now I can finally see what it's all about. 6.75 wrist for reference.


Looks great! Congrats! Mine should arrive soon and I can't wait. Cheers!


----------



## rhaykal (Feb 10, 2014)

Looks great! what was your ship time from Chuck in Taiwan to you? I'm waiting on the pvd version. got tracking a while ago but it doesnt load. I know it'll show.....just wanna know what kinda timeframe i should be expecting


----------



## jamesezra (Mar 1, 2016)

Nope, paid it together through Alipay.

Thanks for all the replies, gives me a good estimate on when to expect mine..... would be happy if it arrived within three weeks!



dfl3506 said:


> Two weeks to Thailand.





sleepyinnaptown said:


> It was just over 3 weeks to the US.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk





dpage said:


> Did you pay for the watch and then shipping separately? Actual shipping time can vary from 10 days to several weeks from notification of shipping and tracking number.


----------



## onomato (Feb 6, 2014)

Mine took exactly a week to Los Angeles which was great. Yeah the tracking just stopped after it left Taiwan and then it just showed up a few days later, quite a pleasant surprise 


rhaykal said:


> Looks great! what was your ship time from Chuck in Taiwan to you? I'm waiting on the pvd version. got tracking a while ago but it doesnt load. I know it'll show.....just wanna know what kinda timeframe i should be expecting


----------



## sleepyinnaptown (Aug 28, 2015)

onomato said:


>


Looks great on the jubilee! Wear in good health!

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## maverick13z (Sep 11, 2016)

onomato said:


>


I personally do not like it on that Jubilee - but that is me. If you like it, that is all that matters


----------



## onomato (Feb 6, 2014)

Thanks man, and I do see how the design could be incongruous. I considered the hexad oyster but I didn't want it to be too chunky . Hmm maybe I'll try it one day...


maverick13z said:


> I personally do not like it on that Jubilee - but that is me. If you like it, that is all that matters


----------



## travelmate2440 (Dec 17, 2016)

onomato said:


> Thanks man, and I do see how the design could be incongruous. I considered the hexad oyster but I didn't want it to be too chunky . Hmm maybe I'll try it one day...


Hi Onomato,
Does Chuck offers warranty if anything goes wrong ?
There's a fellow forumer posted a few pages back that his piece went dead after a few weeks wearing it.
No idea if it was sorted out yet.
Do let me know, because if there's any, I would definitely get it from Chuck in future.

Edit : Just found out. No Warranty. Damn.


----------



## nikbrown (Jun 28, 2013)

travelmate2440 said:


> Hi Onomato,
> Does Chuck offers warranty if anything goes wrong ?
> There's a fellow forumer posted a few pages back that his piece went dead after a few weeks wearing it.
> No idea if it was sorted out yet.
> ...


Yea but it's a super easy movement to source and swap! Grab a new movement for like $40 or you can sometimes grab a beat up $25-$35 invicta pro diver and pull the NH35 out of it.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ttsugar (Aug 11, 2006)

From me? I am always there for my buyers, ALWAYS! 

But I am not going to sell Tuna, 6105 homage for the maker anymore. His name and watches are known and I have done my part helping him to get to where the name is now (not all me if course).

Also there are many other sellers and channels to get his watches. Maybe MM when it is ready, I do not know now.


----------



## dfl3506 (Dec 10, 2010)

ttsugar said:


> From me? I am always there for my buyers, ALWAYS!
> 
> But I am not going to sell Tuna, 6105 homage for the maker anymore. His name and watches are known and I have done my part helping him to get to where the name is now (not all me if course).
> 
> Also there are many other sellers and channels to get his watches. Maybe MM when it is ready, I do not know now.


Aren't you still selling the Tuna and Sharkey on Ebay?


----------



## ttsugar (Aug 11, 2006)

dfl3506 said:


> Aren't you still selling the Tuna and Sharkey on Ebay?


Only 1 last pvd tuna, bronze 6105 is not from Sharkey maker


----------



## cmdErrX (Jul 16, 2015)

ttsugar said:


> From me? I am always there for my buyers, ALWAYS!
> 
> But I am not going to sell Tuna, 6105 homage for the maker anymore. His name and watches are known and I have done my part helping him to get to where the name is now (not all me if course).
> 
> Also there are many other sellers and channels to get his watches. Maybe MM when it is ready, I do not know now.


Guess I got here a little late to pick one up from you. Trying to find a reputabile seller on Taoboa can be a bit of a challenge. Any recommendations to point one in the right direction to still get one of these (Sharkey that is)?


----------



## ttsugar (Aug 11, 2006)

Search "Japan MVT Tuna Diver Automatic wristwatch MarineMaster Man Turtle Shark Black" on ebay.

I do not know this seller but he sold quite a few. I think buy from him is the easiest, Spreenow will be the lowest.

However, read his decription first!!!



cmdErrX said:


> Guess I got here a little late to pick one up from you. Trying to find a reputabile seller on Taoboa can be a bit of a challenge. Any recommendations to point one in the right direction to still get one of these (Sharkey that is)?


----------



## smille76 (May 3, 2013)

cmdErrX said:


> Guess I got here a little late to pick one up from you. Trying to find a reputabile seller on Taoboa can be a bit of a challenge. Any recommendations to point one in the right direction to still get one of these (Sharkey that is)?


Got mine from seller shencheng812 IIRC.

Cheers,

S.

Sent from my Motorola StarTAC 70


----------



## nikbrown (Jun 28, 2013)

smille76 said:


> Got mine from seller shencheng812 IIRC.
> 
> Cheers,
> 
> ...


I ordered from the same seller... I haven't received it yet from spreenow. But spreenow got it super quick from that seller. Like 3 days!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cmdErrX (Jul 16, 2015)

ttsugar said:


> Search "Japan MVT Tuna Diver Automatic wristwatch MarineMaster Man Turtle Shark Black" on ebay.
> 
> I do not know this seller but he sold quite a few. I think buy from him is the easiest, Spreenow will be the lowest.
> 
> However, read his decription first!!!





smille76 said:


> Got mine from seller shencheng812 IIRC.
> 
> Cheers,
> 
> ...


I do appreciate the reply although I think I will have to pass on it now. Past experience with places like Ali, ...... etc have usually not gone so well. Communication with a seller has always been terrible, failed deliveries, items shipped not the same as described and or pictured. I have even had issues from eBay at times when it came to a watch. ttsugar's reputation here speaks well but I am not willing to go venture off to these other unknown sources for now.


----------



## travelmate2440 (Dec 17, 2016)

nikbrown said:


> Yea but it's a super easy movement to source and swap! Grab a new movement for like $40 or you can sometimes grab a beat up $25-$35 invicta pro diver and pull the NH35 out of it.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Oh wow ! You're absolutely right. It's being sold on Taobao too.


----------



## dfl3506 (Dec 10, 2010)

cmdErrX said:


> I do appreciate the reply although I think I will have to pass on it now. Past experience with places like Ali, ...... etc have usually not gone so well. Communication with a seller has always been terrible, failed deliveries, items shipped not the same as described and or pictured. I have even had issues from eBay at times when it came to a watch. ttsugar's reputation here speaks well but I am not willing to go venture off to these other unknown sources for now.


Haven't read one report of someone not receiving either the Tuna or Sharkey from China.


----------



## cmdErrX (Jul 16, 2015)

dfl3506 said:


> Haven't read one report of someone not receiving either the Tuna or Sharkey from China.


Sorry. Didn't intent to be vague but the experiences did not originate from here and were not for the Sharkey. Just a general statement on my experience with "those" sites and services.


----------



## dfl3506 (Dec 10, 2010)

cmdErrX said:


> Sorry. Didn't intent to be vague but the experiences did not originate from here and were not for the Sharkey. Just a general statement on my experience with "those" sites and services.


You gave the impression that it was very "risky" buying from "those" sites, when in fact no one here has had a bad experience. Your comments, unrelated to Taobao, could in fact deter someone else from purchasing either the Sharkey or Tuna.


----------



## cmdErrX (Jul 16, 2015)

dfl3506 said:


> You gave the impression that it was very "risky" buying from "those" sites, when in fact no one here has had a bad experience. Your comments, unrelated to Taobao, could in fact deter someone else from purchasing either the Sharkey or Tuna.


Ok so we can drop it now. That was not my intention and not what I said. This was a general statement and never specifically stated that the experiences were for the Sharkey or Tuna I said sites like .........s, ...... Etc. I personally have had bad experiences there and so approach this with caution, that is it, nothing more.

Sorry I shared my experience here and hope I did not scare anybody away for spending their money there.


----------



## maverick13z (Sep 11, 2016)

cmdErrX said:


> I do appreciate the reply although I think I will have to pass on it now. Past experience with places like Ali, ...... etc have usually not gone so well. Communication with a seller has always been terrible, failed deliveries, items shipped not the same as described and or pictured. I have even had issues from eBay at times when it came to a watch. ttsugar's reputation here speaks well but I am not willing to go venture off to these other unknown sources for now.


Just an FYI
I have purchased nearly 40 items off of Ali in the last several months - some watches, but a lot of other things. Only had 2 issues, one where the product was not as described and arrived damaged - seller gave me a full refund and I kept the item. One other where the item was lost in transit - again full refund, no issues.

Just recently ordered 2 watches from the taobao via spreenow. One shipped to spreenow, waiting for the other one so they can ship to me. But based on others experience here, plus use of paypal, I am not worried

So i do not believe it is more risky in using either site than making a purchase anywhere


----------



## travelmate2440 (Dec 17, 2016)

maverick13z said:


> Just an FYI
> I have purchased nearly 40 items off of Ali in the last several months - some watches, but a lot of other things. Only had 2 issues, one where the product was not as described and arrived damaged - seller gave me a full refund and I kept the item. One other where the item was lost in transit - again full refund, no issues.
> 
> Just recently ordered 2 watches from the taobao via spreenow. One shipped to spreenow, waiting for the other one so they can ship to me. But based on others experience here, plus use of paypal, I am not worried
> ...


+1


----------



## cal11 (Jun 7, 2014)

cmdErrX said:


> Guess I got here a little late to pick one up from you. Trying to find a reputabile seller on Taoboa can be a bit of a challenge. Any recommendations to point one in the right direction to still get one of these (Sharkey that is)?


Just got my sharky 6105 from this seller in taobao at around 115 with shipping. Shipping was fast too to singapore in just a week. They carry the sharky tuna & pvd version too. This seller is helpful & reponsive to msgs. Seller does not speak english at all tho. Overall first impression is good. Testing accuracy & power reserve now.

https://world.taobao.com/item/54127...spm=a312a.7700824.w4004-14994635485.15.9sZANn


----------



## nikbrown (Jun 28, 2013)

cal11 said:


> Just got my sharky 6105 from this seller in taobao at around 115 with shipping. Shipping was fast too to singapore in just a week. They carry the sharky tuna & pvd version too. This seller is helpful & reponsive to msgs. Seller does not speak english at all tho. Overall first impression is good. Testing accuracy & power reserve now.
> 
> https://world.taobao.com/item/54127...spm=a312a.7700824.w4004-14994635485.15.9sZANn
> 
> ...


Nice As soon as my tuna arrives I'm 99% sure I'll be putting in an order for that one.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rdb84 (Nov 11, 2012)

Any word on the Phantom Aquanaut line of SBBN015 homages? All I'm seeing is renders, would love to see the real deal:

https://item.taobao.com/item.htm?spm=a312a.7700824.w4004-11926096289.10.XcuWbA&id=541570957735


----------



## nikbrown (Jun 28, 2013)

It arrived!!! It's not perfect but the quality is pretty darn good for the price! Amazing value.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## travelmate2440 (Dec 17, 2016)

nikbrown said:


> It arrived!!! It's not perfect but the quality is pretty darn good for the price! Amazing value.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It looks perfect enough on your wrist !

How long did it take to arrive and you ordered from SpreeNow ?

I just ordered through Superbuy.com and probably be receiving it in mid February.


----------



## nikbrown (Jun 28, 2013)

travelmate2440 said:


> It looks perfect enough on your wrist !
> 
> How long did it take to arrive and you ordered from SpreeNow ?
> 
> I just ordered through Superbuy.com and probably be receiving it in mid February.


Order date: 2017-01-05
Arrived at Spreenow: 2017-01-09
Shipped via HK Air (I paid an extra $5 over the epackage shipping for HK Air): 2017-01-10
Arrived in Ohio: 2017-01-17
Total Time: 12 days


----------



## nikbrown (Jun 28, 2013)

For the fun of a good strap shootout I figured I would share my fitting room trials.


----------



## sleepyinnaptown (Aug 28, 2015)

Those are all really good looking combos! 

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## Rixter (Dec 5, 2016)

I like the Mesh though the NATO looks good also! I have a mesh for mine when it arrives. BTW I just got USPS tracking that it is in my State now so it may be delivered tomorrow!!:-!


----------



## travelmate2440 (Dec 17, 2016)

nikbrown, Those straps look amazing on your Sharky. 
Days ago, I tried out a good friend's steel sharky and yes this watch, even though a homage with superb built quality, somehow, seem unique. 
I think it's because of the shark logo on dial that makes it different ?
and of of course that inspiring quote..... TO STRIVE TO SEEK AND NOT TO YIELD.


----------



## frenco (Oct 23, 2011)

The perceived quality of the watch is pretty good, the bezel action is fantastic, lume is superb, and let's not forget that it's an auto with sapphire... pretty darn happy with mine, haven't been able to take it off my wrist in the past month...


----------



## electorn (Aug 17, 2015)

I have just paid the shipping fee on my order. I hope to see it here in the UK in the next couple of weeks. Looking at all these great photos is making me impatient!

I have the 6105 version and love it.


----------



## travelmate2440 (Dec 17, 2016)

Ah my order just showed up as "Packaged". Chose DHL priority international shipping and it'll will be arriving in 3-5 days.
I thought due to Chinese New Year, they've gone on vacation already.


----------



## samshy (Oct 13, 2016)

I ordered thru spree and payed shipment for epacket. Three days ago tracking number shows up and it's from "Vanuatu post." So I asked customer service if they could recheck the number but all I got was not to worry because the number is correct. I tried tracking the package and no trace of activity. Is this normal or should I file a claim?

Sent from my SM-G530T1 using Tapatalk


----------



## tinpusher (Mar 3, 2012)

electorn said:


> I have just paid the shipping fee on my order. I hope to see it here in the UK in the next couple of weeks. Looking at all these great photos is making me impatient!
> 
> I have the 6105 version and love it.


Would you say the Sharkey is on par with the 6105 version's quality/fit/finish?


----------



## frenco (Oct 23, 2011)

subjectively, my sharkey tuna seems like 3 times the value of my sharkey 6105, don't know why



tinpusher said:


> Would you say the Sharkey is on par with the 6105 version's quality/fit/finish?


----------



## jtaka1 (Feb 12, 2011)

tinpusher said:


> Would you say the Sharkey is on par with the 6105 version's quality/fit/finish?


It's better all around.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Running_Watch (Aug 23, 2009)

Just received mine this past week. Agree with all the others on here. this is the best bang for buck out there!




























Sent from my SM-S902L using Tapatalk


----------



## itranslator (Sep 15, 2012)

Anyone getting the rose gold shroud?


----------



## travelmate2440 (Dec 17, 2016)

Running_Watch said:


> Just received mine this past week. Agree with all the others on here. this is the best bang for buck out there!


The watch did this to your hands ?!


----------



## bruno84sd (Jan 7, 2017)

Hi,
I received mine yesterday. Beautiful !! 
I received a new dial and handset too. But i don't know how to remove the movement.
I can remove the crown and after.....?
Thanks for your help

bruno84


----------



## bruno84sd (Jan 7, 2017)

Hi,
I just finish the mod on mine !!! too difficult to center the dial in the case, and the second hand...waouh !!!
I want to say thanks for the persons on this thread and a specifically thanking for tamtppk ( on this forum) for his help !!!
He was perfect with me...to the start for buy it and to the end, when i receive it ( only five day !!!!!!) = shipped on thursday...received on saturday !
He is fast to answer my (lots) mail !!!

I join a photo, i'll change the srtap for a leather ( clear brown).

Thanks all !!

Bruno84sd


----------



## travelmate2440 (Dec 17, 2016)




----------



## nikbrown (Jun 28, 2013)

Keep considering moding my sbbn015 to this... (or buying a second one to mod) trying to decide if I would wear it or I just want to build it 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rhaykal (Feb 10, 2014)

nikbrown said:


> Keep considering moding my sbbn015 to this... (or buying a second one to mod) trying to decide if I would wear it or I just want to build it
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks for showing that. Now i need to work on getting a 2nd one to mod to this too. Haha. That is a killer build. Im such a sucker for panda color schemes

Sent from my LG-V930 using Tapatalk


----------



## travelmate2440 (Dec 17, 2016)




----------



## travelmate2440 (Dec 17, 2016)

nikbrown said:


> Keep considering moding my sbbn015 to this... (or buying a second one to mod) trying to decide if I would wear it or I just want to build it


NikB,
Could you post some Lume shots of the Dagaz Dial ?

Planning to mod one myself.


----------



## nikbrown (Jun 28, 2013)

travelmate2440 said:


> View attachment 10621058


Sorry that was just a photoshop comp I did this morning to see if I liked the idea

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## db1561 (Jul 26, 2010)

Well I have had my sharky for over a month now and it is the only watch I've worn since I received it... it still remains one of my most accurate and comfortable watches in my meager collection, it loses approx 2 to 3 seconds a week! Not sure if this is the norm or did I just get lucky? Nothing but enjoyment from this very affordable watch.










Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## smille76 (May 3, 2013)

db1561 said:


> Well I have had my sharky for over a month now and it is the only watch I've worn since I received it... it still remains one of my most accurate and comfortable watches in my meager collection, it loses approx 2 to 3 seconds a week! Not sure if this is the norm or did I just get lucky? Nothing but enjoyment from this very affordable watch.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hi,

Mr Shark surely regulates them before shipping, my other NH35/4R36 are nowhere similar in that aspect. Mine has quartz-like accuracy and it is my most accurate watch I had, it gains about 2-3 seconds per week in my winder.

This is totally unexpected at this price point for a no-name chinese homage. I got this for cheap thrills and it turns out to have better than COSC accuracy. This beats anything under 500$ for value.

S.

Sent from my Motorola StarTAC 70


----------



## TexasTaucher (Dec 3, 2016)

I dont know what possessed me to get one of these. I read this whole thread so i figured why the hell not. Made an order today so im sure it will be a while since the Chinese new year starts soon. 

If i dont like it, im sure i can flip it, since stateside purchases would appeal to any new buyer. Im sure my gf would want to wear it at times as well. 

Still want a real Tuna someday but for the price it might make a nice beater watch. I might even mod my skx now.


----------



## captaincaveman79 (Feb 19, 2012)

I ordered mine this week too. I have a spare mm300 ratchet clasp so I also ordered a straight end link super oyster w 18mm clasp which I intend to swap for the ratchet clasp. Should scratch my sbbn015 itch.

and like Texas said, I figure this is a low risk flip if for any reason I don't click w the homage and/or want to get the real deal one day.


----------



## Beagleybear (Jan 20, 2017)

Hi guys! Super interested to join the club here. Any links I can use that would direct me to the seller? Thanks a bunch!

Sent from my ASUS_X008D using Tapatalk


----------



## TexasTaucher (Dec 3, 2016)

Beagleybear said:


> Hi guys! Super interested to join the club here. Any links I can use that would direct me to the seller? Thanks a bunch!
> 
> Sent from my ASUS_X008D using Tapatalk


We missed out on buying from ttsugar by about a month. From what i read, it would have been a far easier process.

I personally used spreenow. Im sure there are other places to order from as well, but i kept seeing spreenow in this thread so i went for it. Ive seen some on ebay for like 220 dollars but i paid 154 using spreenow.


----------



## Beagleybear (Jan 20, 2017)

Thanks TexasTaucher! As long as there's a tracking number things would be easier I guess. 

Will figure out the spreenow process as soon as I can. Splendid bargain you got right there! Cheers!

Sent from my ASUS_X008D using Tapatalk


----------



## taike (Mar 7, 2014)

TexasTaucher said:


> We missed out on buying from ttsugar by about a month. From what i read, it would have been a far easier process.
> 
> I personally used spreenow. Make an account, search sbbn015 or sbbn017. Honestly i clicked on one of the options that said 880 yuan. I waited maybe 30 min till spreenow found a seller. They send you a message on their site. I used paypal and hit order. I have a paypal receipt via email.
> 
> ...


Spreenow didn't find the seller. You chose the seller. Spreenow needed to review your item to make sure it wasn't contraband before requesting payment.

Once spreenow receives the item, they will send you pics and ask you to pay for shipping.

Spreenow is your buying agent. You do not deal directly with the seller.


----------



## db1561 (Jul 26, 2010)

just search for ttsugar an PM him.


----------



## TexasTaucher (Dec 3, 2016)

taike said:


> Spreenow didn't find the seller. You chose the seller. Spreenow needed to review your item to make sure it wasn't contraband before requesting payment.
> 
> Once spreenow receives the item, they will send you pics and ask you to pay for shipping.
> 
> Spreenow is your buying agent. You do not deal directly with the seller.


ahh. whoops. thanks for clarifying. i read the thread too fast last night.


----------



## captaincaveman79 (Feb 19, 2012)

db1561 said:


> just search for ttsugar an PM him.


He's not sells no these any longer. I just asked him this week.


----------



## db1561 (Jul 26, 2010)

Oops, sorry abut that..well that sucks.



captaincaveman79 said:


> He's not sells no these any longer. I just asked him this week.


----------



## travelmate2440 (Dec 17, 2016)

ttsugar offered price is good, just 170 and very helpful if you have an issue with the watch.

There was a fellow forumer earlier who was selling at 290 for these sharkies a piece.

I ordered through superbuy.com on 19th January for 161.72 including shipping by DHL express and took just 4 days to receive it here in Singapore. 

Fastest shipping I've ever experienced.


----------



## maverick13z (Sep 11, 2016)

Beagleybear said:


> Thanks TexasTaucher! As long as there's a tracking number things would be easier I guess.
> 
> Will figure out the spreenow process as soon as I can. Splendid bargain you got right there! Cheers!
> 
> Sent from my ASUS_X008D using Tapatalk


I bought mine from ttsugar - but I also used spreenow for a different homage Mr. Sharkey makes (the 6105-8110)

Seller shencheng812 - this link should work, if not search for SBBN015 and find the one from seller shencheng12

限量罐头SBBN015男士商务休闲全自动机械正品水鬼运动防水钢手表 - SpreeNow.com, Taobao English agent that accepts PayPal


----------



## electorn (Aug 17, 2015)

Well mine has arrived in the UK. Just over a week to arrive, I can't fault that at all. It has earned a place next to my Ninja already. It really is a great watch.


----------



## bruno84sd (Jan 7, 2017)

Hi all,
I'd like to know if someone tryed to remove the bezel on this watch and how to do it ?
Many thanks for your answers,

Bruno84


----------



## captaincaveman79 (Feb 19, 2012)

Nice collection you have there. How does the lume compare to the darth? Better yet can you take a lume shot? Can't wait until I get mine but looks like I'll need to wait until after lunar new year is over.


electorn said:


> Well mine has arrived in the UK. Just over a week to arrive, I can't fault that at all. It has earned a place next to my Ninja already. It really is a great watch.


----------



## nikbrown (Jun 28, 2013)

bruno84sd said:


> Hi all,
> I'd like to know if someone tryed to remove the bezel on this watch and how to do it ?
> Many thanks for your answers,
> 
> Bruno84


Hopefully doing that this week if the new bezel insert shows up

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jmarkpatton (Mar 28, 2013)

Hello, So I went through and purchased ones of these, at least I tried. The website never gave me an option to pay though. Do they send you an invoice at a later time?


----------



## nikbrown (Jun 28, 2013)

jmarkpatton said:


> Hello, So I went through and purchased ones of these, at least I tried. The website never gave me an option to pay though. Do they send you an invoice at a later time?


If you are using spreenow it's a bit confusing... Once you put together your order you need to checkout and pay:

"On the [Top Up] page, click the [Pay by PayPal] button to make payment at PayPal. Back at the [My Shopping Spree] page, click [Yes] on this dialog: It will refresh your account balance on your [Confirm Payment] dialog: You can then enter the [Payment Pass] you've setup before."

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jmarkpatton (Mar 28, 2013)

Thank you very much for taking the time to explain that. I never would have thought that was the way to do it. I went through and got it paid. Thanks again, my appreciated.


----------



## jmarkpatton (Mar 28, 2013)

Has anyone swam with these yet? I just got mine ordered and paid for. I won't dive with it, but will probably wear it in the pool or shower if that is doable. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## smille76 (May 3, 2013)

jmarkpatton said:


> Has anyone swam with these yet? I just got mine ordered and paid for. I won't dive with it, but will probably wear it in the pool or shower if that is doable.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Hi,

Read a few pages back, a few users have used them without any problem in water activities (surfing, swimming, etc).

Cheers,

Seb

Sent from my Motorola StarTAC 70


----------



## electorn (Aug 17, 2015)

captaincaveman79 said:


> Nice collection you have there. How does the lume compare to the darth? Better yet can you take a lume shot? Can't wait until I get mine but looks like I'll need to wait until after lunar new year is over.


The lume does seem to fade a bit quicker than the Seiko, but that is to be expected to be fair to the Sharkey. Pic below.


----------



## captaincaveman79 (Feb 19, 2012)

Awesome pics. Thanks. I like decent lume and would be satisfied so long as it visible thru the night.


----------



## electorn (Aug 17, 2015)

captaincaveman79 said:


> Awesome pics. Thanks. I like decent lume and would be satisfied so long as it visible thru the night.


I woke up this morning and the time is still readable. Perfectly functional lume on this particular piece (for context - I went to bed at 11pm, after I gave the watch a quick zap with a torch, and woke up at 6am).

I don't think there is any reason for anyone to be disappointed at all.


----------



## frenco (Oct 23, 2011)

The lume is quite good and shines through a good 8 hour sleep, may not be stellar like latest seikos, but close enough


----------



## deluded (Jul 26, 2012)

Yup, the lume on both of mine are decent too.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## db1561 (Jul 26, 2010)

jmarkpatton said:


> Has anyone swam with these yet? I just got mine ordered and paid for. I won't dive with it, but will probably wear it in the pool or shower if that is doable.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Taken by a friend, did not go deep but a good 80 minutes dive under water.



Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## dpeete (Jul 22, 2013)

Lume has good brightness, but it is a little bit yellow-green in tint in daylight on the PVD model vs Seiko lume.


----------



## dpeete (Jul 22, 2013)

Anybody see any updates on the MM300 watch from earlier in the thread?


----------



## captaincaveman79 (Feb 19, 2012)

dpeete said:


> Anybody see any updates on the MM300 watch from earlier in the thread?


众望所归,海洋领主,大MM定制开始了_手表noob吧_百度贴吧

No idea when it's coming out but here are the specs pulled from baidu and translated via Google. I don't trust the product pictures however. They look like they p-shopped a new logo on the gen MM300. Let's see if he can deliver 300m WR and sapphire insert plus crystal in a one-piece case for 1580 RMB (230 bucks). I'd be interested even if it is just a screwback case.

Great MM Name origin: it is marinemaster series, referred to as the Great mm 
Product Information: 
1.> Movement: Seiko 6R15 automatic mechanical movement 
2.> Case: 316L integrally Case 
3.> Bezel: ceramic bezel lap ring 
4.> glass: sapphire glass inside and outside the double-arc 
5> Pointer: high specular batch angle brushed jersey, filled with luminous Swiss super 
6> surface: black surface, embossed LOGO, really nail scale Tiantu Swiss super luminous 
7.> strap: tape / strip 
8.> waterproof: 300 m saturation diving professional 
product presentation 
case with one case design, 44.0mm width, 15.0mm thickness, lugs bit width: 20.00mm 
a shell a professional diving chronograph ring ring structure, import sapphire glass, inside plated professional optical anti-glare coating, 
waterproof 300 meters, standard strip (full amount: 1580 yuan) /// tape (full amount: 1380 yuan)


----------



## electorn (Aug 17, 2015)

captaincaveman79 said:


> ä¼-æœ›æ‰€å½',æµ·æ´‹é¢†ä¸»,å¤§MMå®šåˆ¶å¼€å§‹äº†_æ‰‹è¡¨noobå�§_ç™¾åº¦è´´å�§
> 
> No idea when it's coming out but here are the specs pulled from baidu and translated via Google. I don't trust the product pictures however. They look like they p-shopped a new logo on the gen MM300. Let's see if he can deliver 300m WR and sapphire insert plus crystal in a one-piece case for 1580 RMB (230 bucks). I'd be interested even if it is just a screwback case.
> 
> ...


I will get one of those when they release, it's a no brainer. It will save me bashing up my genuine MM!


----------



## jmarkpatton (Mar 28, 2013)

electorn said:


> I will get one of those when they release, it's a no brainer. It will save me bashing up my genuine MM!
> 
> View attachment 10693690


Hey what is the Sharky that is in the center next to the PADI? Is there a link to that one that can be shared?

Edit: I found it.


----------



## smille76 (May 3, 2013)

jmarkpatton said:


> Hey what is the Sharky that is in the center next to the PADI? Is there a link to that one that can be shared?


It is the Sharky 6105 homage. It was released before the Tuna Homage last year.

You can get one from Taobao/Spreenow agent. Seller is Shencheng812 or San Martin Watches. Enter "6105" in the Spreenow search bar and you'll find them.

They are also available on the bay from seller Spot-on-times. About 170$.

S.

Sent from my Motorola StarTAC 70


----------



## electorn (Aug 17, 2015)

jmarkpatton said:


> Hey what is the Sharky that is in the center next to the PADI? Is there a link to that one that can be shared?


If you look at this thread it should help:

https://www.watchuseek.com/f74/show-us-your-sharkey-apocalypse-3567010.html

or search Google for "Poor man's seiko 6105-8110"

that has instructions on how to get one.

Sorry smille76 - you beat me to it as I was typing!


----------



## accidentalsuccess (Aug 24, 2014)

I got mine today! Purchased to take the style for a test drive. I'm very impressed with the build quality and fit/finish, as have many others before me.










Included strap is quite comfortable so far and it's running +11 on the wrist while winding today. I expect better once it's fully wound but that would be ok.

The insert is nice and decorated crown a very nice touch at this price point. If you like it, it's worth the wait to purchase via an agent.

Sent from my VS986 using Tapatalk


----------



## db1561 (Jul 26, 2010)

Movement confirmed, just put an exhibition caseback on my sharky.










Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## frenco (Oct 23, 2011)

Puzzled, are all casebacks the same size and thread? How can you possibly so easily source a perfect matching caseback for a watch that's not even regular production/brand?


----------



## db1561 (Jul 26, 2010)

frenco said:


> Puzzled, are all casebacks the same size and thread? How can you possibly so easily source a perfect matching caseback for a watch that's not even regular production/brand?


I guess it was just luck? I originally purchased the caseback for an SKX007 and forgot that I had. When I found it first thing I noticed was the size one thing led to another and I thought lets give it a try and it was a perfect fit!


----------



## frenco (Oct 23, 2011)

Interesting! perhaps the shroud is interchangeable too with the original tuna, and the screws too... who knows! that would open some modding doors...


----------



## jamesezra (Mar 1, 2016)

Reporting in!

First impressions: chunky, heavy (in a good sense), value for money! Well done Sharkey!


----------



## travelmate2440 (Dec 17, 2016)

jamesezra said:


> Reporting in!
> First impressions: chunky, heavy (in a good sense), value for money! Well done Sharkey!]


Dammit !
I thought I was the only one who ripped open that package in the car before even reaching home !


----------



## jamesezra (Mar 1, 2016)

travelmate2440 said:


> Dammit !
> I thought I was the only one who ripped open that package in the car before even reaching home !


Haha! Did you do it in the midst of driving? at Traffic stops?


----------



## cmdErrX (Jul 16, 2015)

Was out in Vegas for a few days and this was waiting for me when I got home. It just made it before the CNY shutdown. First impression, I am quite pleased. I was not expecting it to come with a rather nice box as well. I decided to use engtaobao as the agent instead of Spreenow. Everything went very smooth!


----------



## samshy (Oct 13, 2016)

Received mine and I am definitely enjoying it. Not using the default rubber strap at the moment but to me, it feels almost like the rubber strap that comes with the reissued turtle.

Sent from my SM-G530T1 using Tapatalk


----------



## WatchDialOrange (Dec 30, 2011)

samshy said:


> Received mine and I am definitely enjoying it. Not using the default rubber strap at the moment but to me, it feels almost like the rubber strap that comes with the reissued turtle.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G530T1 using Tapatalk



Very Nice Bracelet. Is that Strapcode? Lets see a wrist shot!


----------



## travelmate2440 (Dec 17, 2016)

jamesezra said:


> Haha! Did you do it in the midst of driving? at Traffic stops?


That's what I did on my way to work.
Childish and irresponsible but totally Worth it


----------



## jamesezra (Mar 1, 2016)

WatchDialOrange said:


> Very Nice Bracelet. Is that Strapcode? Lets see a wrist shot!


Is that the Chinese Super Engineer? I am awaiting mine from China!


----------



## jamesezra (Mar 1, 2016)

travelmate2440 said:


> That's what I did on my way to work.
> Childish and irresponsible but totally Worth it


Haha... glad you are fine and posting here! Is it still on the rubber?


----------



## kpchow (Dec 12, 2010)

jamesezra said:


> Is that the Chinese Super Engineer? I am awaiting mine from China!











My bracelet from Taobao. Around USD 24.

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## nikbrown (Jun 28, 2013)

kpchow said:


> My bracelet from Taobao. Around USD 24.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


Any tips on finding this on taobao?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kpchow (Dec 12, 2010)

nikbrown said:


> Any tips on finding this on taobao?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Search the Taobao seller id qe898

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## samshy (Oct 13, 2016)

WatchDialOrange said:


> Very Nice Bracelet. Is that Strapcode? Lets see a wrist shot!



















Chinese engineer for the win

Sent from my SM-G530T1 using Tapatalk


----------



## samshy (Oct 13, 2016)

jamesezra said:


> Is that the Chinese Super Engineer? I am awaiting mine from China!


Yes! Took forever to receive mine but worth the wait.

Sent from my SM-G530T1 using Tapatalk


----------



## WatchDialOrange (Dec 30, 2011)

kpchow said:


> Search the Taobao seller id qe898
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


Think I found the same Bracelet on The Bay easier to find here and understand. 20 22 24mm Stainless Steel Watch Band Straight End Bracelet Men Solid Links | eBay


----------



## WatchDialOrange (Dec 30, 2011)

kpchow said:


> Search the Taobao seller id qe898
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


Think I found the same Bracelet on "The Bay" easier to find here and understand. 20/22/24mm Stainless Steel Watch Band Straight End Bracelet Men Solid Links


----------



## jamesezra (Mar 1, 2016)

Got mine from xi76299 on eBay, though I am still waiting for it!



WatchDialOrange said:


> Think I found the same Bracelet on The Bay easier to find here and understand. 20 22 24mm Stainless Steel Watch Band Straight End Bracelet Men Solid Links | eBay





samshy said:


> Yes! Took forever to receive mine but worth the wait.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G530T1 using Tapatalk


----------



## travelmate2440 (Dec 17, 2016)

The Chinese strapcode super engineer is suprisingly well built and I ordered mine through ali-express. Only thing is, the clasp on these chinese made straps are a little flimsy compare to original strapcode.
I had it installed on a SRP653.
Sharkey is still on rubber and I'm planning to put it on leather.


----------



## Mike Omer (Sep 26, 2006)

I have to give a big shout out to Chuck (ttsugar) I bought my Sharkey from him and after a week or so it quit, I guess it had a bad movement, now I didn't think that Chuck owed me anything as he is not the manufacturer of these watches nor the owner of the company (I don't think). So I was just going to get it fixed myself, Chuck contacted me and offered to help, Chuck got a new movement and sent it to me free of charge, I got it put in my watch and it's running like a top, anyways just wanted to give a public thumbs up to Chuck. Thanks again!


----------



## cmdErrX (Jul 16, 2015)

On a Super Engineer today


----------



## travelmate2440 (Dec 17, 2016)

Good news, black PVD sharkey just arrived today at buying agent warehouse after almost a month placing order.
Self Collection will be tomorrow noon.
Will post some pics as soon as I open the package, well, in the car again.


----------



## samshy (Oct 13, 2016)

jamesezra said:


> Got mine from xi76299 on eBay, though I am still waiting for it!


I bought mine from the exact seller.


----------



## travelmate2440 (Dec 17, 2016)

Sharkey on leather.














Update:







Here's the Black Sharkey.


----------



## travelmate2440 (Dec 17, 2016)

Sharkey vs SBBN035
Affordable vs real deal
Automatic vs Quartz
200m vs 300m - water resistant















*some pics by forum users here - Thank you.


----------



## jamesezra (Mar 1, 2016)

Options... options.. options!


----------



## electorn (Aug 17, 2015)

I have mine on the Blu Shark Nato, I really like it on this strap, it complements the watch nicely for my taste, and it wears so comfortably.


----------



## travelmate2440 (Dec 17, 2016)

I'm sorry, this may not be relevant to this thread but has anyone tried ordering these ?
It doesn't seem to be as famous as the Sharkey but it does look pretty good with variety of colored dial.
Wondering how would the built quality stand against Sharkey with its ST2130 movement which ticks at 28.8K bph.
If any of you brilliant fellas got hold of one, please do share some details and pictures.
Thanks in advance.

大卫维时幻影系列SBBN015罐头潜水手表海鸥2130自动机械机芯 - SpreeNow.com, Taobao English agent that accepts PayPal


----------



## rhaykal (Feb 10, 2014)

travelmate2440 said:


> I'm sorry, this may not be relevant to this thread but has anyone tried ordering these ?
> It doesn't seem to be as famous as the Sharkey but it does look pretty good with variety of colored dial.
> Wondering how would the built quality stand against Sharkey with its ST2130 movement which ticks at 28.8K bph.
> If any of you brilliant fellas got hold of one, please do share some details and pictures.
> ...


Id be interested as well in some 1st hand reviews. Really digging the orange and white dials. I love both my shark tunas (ss and pvd).

Sent from my LG-V930 using Tapatalk


----------



## db1561 (Jul 26, 2010)

My personal favs for sharky:

















Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## electorn (Aug 17, 2015)

There is an interesting comparison with the Sea-gull movement here.

I like those bracelets db1561. The Sharkey is so versatile, you can literally put any wrist mounting device on it and it looks great!


----------



## jmarkpatton (Mar 28, 2013)

db1561 said:


> My personal favs for sharky:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What bracelet is this? Where did you buy it? Thanks

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## travelmate2440 (Dec 17, 2016)

As Dusk falls, Sharkey glows...


----------



## Laer (Dec 20, 2013)

good affordable watch.
I'll try taobao seller.


----------



## sleepyinnaptown (Aug 28, 2015)

travelmate2440 said:


> As Dusk falls, Sharkey glows...
> 
> View attachment 10792194
> View attachment 10792202


Great shots, really captures the essence of the Sharkey!

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## db1561 (Jul 26, 2010)

jmarkpatton said:


> What bracelet is this? Where did you buy it? Thanks
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Search this number: 191964474359 ebay. It's from China but for $18.00 it's a very nice band

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## travelmate2440 (Dec 17, 2016)

sleepyinnaptown said:


> Great shots, really captures the essence of the Sharkey!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


It was a total coincidence, I was about to order some food and a good friend of mine spotted the lume and goes "is it the beer or that thing is really glowing?"


----------



## MAZATO (Feb 8, 2017)

Good affordable seiko tuna homage.
Where is the link of the sales site?
I am tired of turning over the page of this thread....


----------



## smille76 (May 3, 2013)

MAZATO said:


> Good affordable seiko tuna homage.
> Where is the link of the sales site?
> I am tired of turning over the page of this thread....


You can order from a few sources, some sellers from eBay have them or make an account on Spreenow and order straight from Taobao (sellers shenchen812 or San Martin Watch).

S.

Sent from my Motorola StarTAC 70


----------



## MAZATO (Feb 8, 2017)

smille76 said:


> You can order from a few sources, some sellers from eBay have them or make an account on Spreenow and order straight from Taobao (sellers shenchen812 or San Martin Watch).
> 
> S.
> 
> Sent from my Motorola StarTAC 70


Thanks again! I'll Try spreenow.


----------



## jamesezra (Mar 1, 2016)

MAZATO said:


> Good affordable seiko tuna homage.
> Where is the link of the sales site?
> I am tired of turning over the page of this thread....


http://m.intl.taobao.com/detail/detail.html?id=524256877046

Here you go. It's in mandarin though.


----------



## jamesezra (Mar 1, 2016)

The super engineer Bracelet has finally arrived. Really like how it looks on Sharkey.

BTW, the postal service was marked as the Netherlands Post. Weird.


----------



## travelmate2440 (Dec 17, 2016)

jamesezra said:


> The super engineer Bracelet has finally arrived. Really like how it looks on Sharkey.


You should get the 22mm X 2.0mm X 0.8mm Spring bars from twente for this bracelet. It'll reduce the freeplay.

He's got the 2.5mm fat ones too with 0.8mm ends if any of you wants to use the genuine Tuna/SRP637 bracelets.

This is him:
http://stores.ebay.com.sg/FASCI-STA.../Stainless-steel-spring-bars-/_i.html?_fsub=2


----------



## frenco (Oct 23, 2011)

But the hole in the lugs is 1.1mm, I am using the twente shoulderless with 2.8 long 1.1 wide tips. Doesn't a 0.8mm tip play in the lugs?

sent through the Iridium satellite network, from my Eyephone Glance


----------



## travelmate2440 (Dec 17, 2016)

frenco said:


> But the hole in the lugs is 1.1mm, I am using the twente shoulderless with 2.8 long 1.1 wide tips. Doesn't a 0.8mm tip play in the lugs?
> 
> sent through the Iridium satellite network, from my Eyephone Glance


Oh wow. I tried the 1.1mm spring bars and it didn't fit. And the ones that came with it are 0.8mm.


----------



## smille76 (May 3, 2013)

travelmate2440 said:


> Oh wow. I tried the 1.1mm spring bars and it didn't fit. And the ones that came with it are 0.8mm.
> 
> View attachment 10809761


Hi,

I have 1.0 mm end shoulderless spring bars currently installed on mine (1.78mm X 22mm x 1.0mm).

I made a mistake a few months ago and ordered a few spring bars with 1.0 mm ends rather than the Seiko 1.1mm standard. Did not know what to do with them. I tried them on the Sharky Tuna and they are a perfect fit!

S.

Sent from my SHIELD Tablet using Tapatalk


----------



## travelmate2440 (Dec 17, 2016)

smille76 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I have 1.0 mm end shoulderless spring bars currently installed on mine (1.78mm X 22mm x 1.0mm).
> 
> ...


I have just placed an order for the shoulderless 22mm x 2mm x 1mm from twente a minute ago.
Thank you smile76.


----------



## frenco (Oct 23, 2011)

I was wrong! poor memory... I apologize for the previous erroneus information.
My shoulderless springbars from twente have 1.0mm tips, and are indeed a perfect fit:


----------



## travelmate2440 (Dec 17, 2016)




----------



## Mike Omer (Sep 26, 2006)

Looks nice!


----------



## guitarboyled (Dec 24, 2010)

> View attachment 10807785


Are you still happy with the engineer bracelet?

Was is it 22mm?


----------



## travelmate2440 (Dec 17, 2016)

Hi Mike Omer,
Oh yes, they're excellent. Made by a local here in Singapore. It's his hobby.

Hi guitarboyled,
Yes they're nice but I do prefer leather at the moment.

Just a note fellas, These Chinese engineer bracelets are pretty good but the quality may not be consistent on every piece.
They're exactly like Miltat with removable screw in links, cost about 21USD shipped, 4 times cheaper than strapcode. 
But months ago, a friend of mine found some rust build up between the link joints right after a visit from the beach. A touch of autosol solved the issue.
But if you like it, go for it.


----------



## watchmysix (Jan 2, 2017)

Just ordered my own Sharkey through Spreenow and made payment so can't wait to get it soon. 

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## travelmate2440 (Dec 17, 2016)

Sharkey and SRP637


----------



## nikbrown (Jun 28, 2013)

Ever since getting my sharkey I've been considering some mods. The crown at 4:15 instead of 3:45 makes the dial mod I want to do challenging but I'll have a few ideas on that.... but today I decided to do some disassembly.

Shorty after I ordered my sharkey I got to thinking I wanted an SBBN017 instead of a 15 (because I have a blue bezeled TST and lots of other black bezeled divers). So step one:









Removed the shroud and popped off the bezel using a couple razor blades.

The crystal seems to be 31.5mm so I'm guessing the chapter ring is probably that size as well (which means neither the SKX-30.5mm nor the 7002-32.5mm chapter rings will work). I think that may be the size that the SRP turtles use... so that may be a mod option









But on a good note the standard seiko bezel inserts work great! This one came from yobokies.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## travelmate2440 (Dec 17, 2016)

nikbrown said:


> Ever since getting my sharkey I've been considering some mods. The crown at 4:15 instead of 3:45 makes the dial mod I want to do challenging but I'll have a few ideas on that.... but today I decided to do some disassembly.
> 
> Shorty after I ordered my sharkey I got to thinking I wanted an SBBN017 instead of a 15 (because I have a blue bezeled TST and lots of other black bezeled divers). So step one:
> 
> ...


Nik, what's the size of hex key used to remove those shroud screws ? 1/16 ?


----------



## nikbrown (Jun 28, 2013)

travelmate2440 said:


> Nik, what's the size of hex key used to remove those shroud screws ? 1/16 ?


1.5mm

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## travelmate2440 (Dec 17, 2016)

nikbrown said:


> 1.5mm
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


My Sharkey hex screws somehow seem wider than 1.5mm.
So I tried 1/16, and it didn't fit at all.
Finally, I had to use torx 6 and ruined it in the process. One of the screws could even fit torx 7.

Anyways, I'm pretty happy with the new screws.


----------



## frenco (Oct 23, 2011)

travelmate2440 said:


> My Sharkey hex screws somehow seem wider than 1.5mm.
> So I tried 1/16, and it didn't fit at all.
> Anyways, I'm pretty happy with the new screws.
> View attachment 10868609
> View attachment 10868657


My hex 1.5mm does not work, too small. TTSugar told me he checked with the manufacturer and it should be 1/16".
But my question to you is: what thread screws did you use? Seiko tuna's standard screws? something you found in a hardware store?
I can find online some ss tuna screws with torx socket, but I don't know if they are compatible...
Also, are the shrouds made for seiko tunas compatible?


----------



## nikbrown (Jun 28, 2013)

I have this weird personal rule against leather and dive watches... but I did this this morning and I think I may have to abolish my rule.... this makes for an awesome casual combo!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## travelmate2440 (Dec 17, 2016)

frenco said:


> My hex 1.5mm does not work, too small. TTSugar told me he checked with the manufacturer and it should be 1/16".
> But my question to you is: what thread screws did you use? Seiko tuna's standard screws? something you found in a hardware store?
> I can find online some ss tuna screws with torx socket, but I don't know if they are compatible...
> Also, are the shrouds made for seiko tunas compatible?


The screws were purchased from my neighbouring country Malaysia last year and it fits perfectly on Seiko SUN019 and SRP637.
But for Sharkey, it is a bit too long, so I had it trim down to 2.5mm in length.
The 1/16 hex keys that I used earlier turned out to be some cheap rubbish piece which was badly made at incorrect size.
Just abt an hour ago, I purchased Bondhus hex set and they're still not perfect with a little freeplay but I can loosen the screws with ease.
I've not tried any other aftermarket shroud yet, but I'm planning to get the gold one from ShenCheng812 soon.

**update : I tried genuine tuna screws and the head is slightly big so it's protruding out of the shroud. Doesn't look too good.


----------



## frenco (Oct 23, 2011)

Thank you Travelmate, but for such a small screw with such a shallow socket, you really can't use the ball end of the key, you need to use the square end.
So you are saying the 1/16" works fine, the thread is the same as the gmt tuna and baby tune, so it remains to be seen if it's also the same as the traditional tunas...
Thank you.


----------



## travelmate2440 (Dec 17, 2016)

frenco said:


> Thank you Travelmate, but for such a small screw with such a shallow socket, you really can't use the ball end of the key, you need to use the square end.
> So you are saying the 1/16" works fine, the thread is the same as the gmt tuna and baby tune, so it remains to be seen if it's also the same as the traditional tunas...
> Thank you.


Well it should've come with phillips screws in the 1st place.
Also, I manage to find some ordinary stainless steel M2.5 hex screws which has better grip when loosening/tightening.


----------



## nikbrown (Jun 28, 2013)

travelmate2440 said:


> Well it should've come with phillips screws in the 1st place.
> Also, I manage to find some ordinary stainless steel M2.5 hex screws which has better grip when loosening/tightening.
> View attachment 10880970
> View attachment 10880978


Why would you want Phillips screws? Everyone sees Phillips screws every day... they are on everything and so mundane looking. For a tool looking watch like this give me hex or torx.... something industrial looking!

I like those hex you put in... knurled edges are a nice looking textual touch!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## frenco (Oct 23, 2011)

Travelmate, so these are M2.5 screws? correct? why would a metric screw have a imperial socket?


----------



## travelmate2440 (Dec 17, 2016)

Hi Nik,
These hex screws comes in polished too and they're pretty cheap. I'm sure they can be found almost every hardware store in the world. 

Hi frenco,
Well I think it depends on who design it. You can ask for any size you wish if it is custom made.


----------



## Beau_777 (Mar 19, 2014)

I have a PVD on the way! Can anyone confirm if the movement has the day wheel? Looking to do some mods.

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## nikbrown (Jun 28, 2013)

Beau_777 said:


> I have a PVD on the way! Can anyone confirm if the movement has the day wheel? Looking to do some mods.
> 
> Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


There is No day wheel on this movement.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TexasTaucher (Dec 3, 2016)

Ok, im a little confused. 

In my Spreenow "My shopping spree" section, it says ordered and the amount that i paid. I did have to do an address correction a week ago. Is there another payment that i need to do for shipping?

Thanks.


----------



## taike (Mar 7, 2014)

TexasTaucher said:


> Ok, im a little confused.
> 
> In my Spreenow "My shopping spree" section, it says ordered and the amount that i paid. I did have to do an address correction a week ago. Is there another payment that i need to do for shipping?
> 
> Thanks.


They don't charge for shipping until they receive from seller, photograph, package, and weigh. After they message you with photos, you will see shipping options.


----------



## travelmate2440 (Dec 17, 2016)

The new stocks will be out in 3 weeks.
I did ordered several pieces and waiting patiently for them to arrive.
I just hope these time pieces quality are consistent.


----------



## trip_67 (Nov 19, 2010)

It is confusing. Thank god chat is there. I ordered one and was able to pay, the next day I got a message saying I owe for shipping so I paid that too. Then I got another message saying I owed the combined amount. I messaged them on chat and they said I was good and they dropped the other request for funds. 
I'm not positive, but I think I have one coming.


----------



## Lochness (May 9, 2016)

travelmate2440 said:


> The new stocks will be out in 3 weeks.
> I did ordered several pieces and waiting patiently for them to arrive.
> I just hope these time pieces quality are consistent.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Lochness (May 9, 2016)

travelmate2440 said:


> The new stocks will be out in 3 weeks.
> I did ordered several pieces and waiting patiently for them to arrive.
> I just hope these time pieces quality are consistent.


Where are you getting the 3 week date?
I ordered and paid for one on 2/2. On 2/7 I was told it would be another 7 days but the status still says "ordered".

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## travelmate2440 (Dec 17, 2016)

Lochness said:


> Where are you getting the 3 week date?
> I ordered and paid for one on 2/2. On 2/7 I was told it would be another 7 days but the status still says "ordered".
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I received a message hours ago from my purchasing agent regarding the delay.


----------



## Lochness (May 9, 2016)

travelmate2440 said:


> I received a message hours ago from my purchasing agent regarding the delay.


Interesting. Thanks for the info.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigmoser27 (Nov 23, 2016)

Quick question... has anyone seen this watch. Its some sort of one piece case tuna homage...






i found it one the bay for only $179. US


----------



## bigmoser27 (Nov 23, 2016)

Quick question... has anyone seen this watch. Its some sort of one piece case tuna homage...


----------



## bigmoser27 (Nov 23, 2016)

I was wondering if anyone had seen or has this watch. It appears to be somesort of one peice case tuna homage...


----------



## travelmate2440 (Dec 17, 2016)

bigmoser27 said:


> View attachment 10898906
> I was wondering if anyone had seen or has this watch. It appears to be somesort of one peice case tuna homage...


Can you post the link ?


----------



## nikbrown (Jun 28, 2013)

travelmate2440 said:


> Can you post the link ?


Yea I like that bezel! Based on the date position I'm guessing it's a miyota or seagull movement.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nikbrown (Jun 28, 2013)

travelmate2440 said:


> Can you post the link ?


Found one on Amazon just now by complete random search https://www.amazon.com/Tauchmeister-Automatic-Release-Sapphire-T0079MIL/dp/B00OVONLGG

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## travelmate2440 (Dec 17, 2016)

nikbrown said:


> Yea I like that bezel! Based on the date position I'm guessing it's a miyota or seagull movement.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Ah I found it

Tauchmeister 1937 Dive Watches


----------



## Narc'd (Feb 22, 2012)

I had the "Aqua Lung" branded 500m version of that watch, basically the same but without the over-pressure relief valve. The can be found with a few different brand names on the dial. Mine had a Seiko movement inside. I bought it about 15 years ago, it cost €125 at the time from my nearest dive shop and it was my most used dive watch, I no longer have it though. Well priced, tough, no frills watch. The lume wasn't great but aside from that it just got the job done without fuss. 








At the time I wasn't even into watches and never heard of a Tuna. It was when buying the third replacement strap for this watch that I decided to get a metal bracelet for a change. I ended up with a Watchadoo Lumpy for it, but this search also lead to looking up about watches, Youtube videos, seeing how cool the sweep of an automatic was, then getting a "Black Monster"...the rest they say is history! About 15 watches later, having gone through my stupid "only an auto movement will do" phase, having considered this "Aqua Lung" watch really ugly to my newly acquired, watch snob tastes - I finally saw the light again! Only this time I have the watch the original watch was semi-homaging....and it cost me 8 times as much!









There's some really great, affordable, no frills but truly "tool divers" out there branded with the likes of Aqua Lung, Poseidon, Mares, Apeks, Beaver and more.


----------



## bigmoser27 (Nov 23, 2016)

Thank you everyone for all the info. Sorry for the multiple posts. Lol


----------



## travelmate2440 (Dec 17, 2016)

Narc'd said:


> I finally saw the light again! Only this time I have the watch the original watch was semi-homaging....and it cost me 8 times as much!
> 
> View attachment 10900082


Your post was an excellent read.
Even though the Seiko SBBN031 cost more, I'm sure there's a certain unique and feel to it that no homage can ever have or give.


----------



## branl33 (May 29, 2009)

"About 15 watches later, having gone through my stupid "only an auto movement will do" phase," Recently passed the same mentioned dumb phase and promptly compensated by hunting down and buying 10 excellent vintage quartz divers in a week to make up for lost time.


----------



## dpeete (Jul 22, 2013)

What are other must-see quartzes?


----------



## Narc'd (Feb 22, 2012)

> What are other must-see quartzes?


Off Sharkey/Tuna topic I know but to give you something to read into...I only learned about the Seiko 7548 2 or 3 days ago myself, I've only started taking a more historical look into watches recently, seems an interesting one : https://thewatchbloke.co.uk/2015/03/16/seiko-7548-7000/ Off the whole Seiko theme completely, I used to have a Precista PRS-18-A that I replaced with the Q, quartz version. Very similar to the original quartz RN issue watch. According to Timefactors - "*16 May 2007: PRS-18-Quartz allocated NATO Stock Number 6645-99-891-0585. This number is engraved on the back of all PRS-18-Q from 12 June 2007."

*


----------



## branl33 (May 29, 2009)

dpeete said:


> What are other must-see quartzes?


https://www.watchuseek.com/f71/quartz-love-3565098-9.html#post38297794


----------



## nikbrown (Jun 28, 2013)

Got the Chinese engineer to go with my sharkey today... nice combo!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## travelmate2440 (Dec 17, 2016)

nikbrown said:


> Got the Chinese engineer to go with my sharkey today... nice combo!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


PERFECT !


----------



## jtaka1 (Feb 12, 2011)

nikbrown said:


> Got the Chinese engineer to go with my sharkey today... nice combo!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I've always liked the silver bezel better. Where did u get it? Also how did u remove the bezel? I tried but couldn't get it off.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## travelmate2440 (Dec 17, 2016)

jtaka1 said:


> I've always liked the silver bezel better. Where did u get it? Also how did u remove the bezel? I tried and couldn't get it off?
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


+1 
I hope ShenCheng812 is watching this.


----------



## nikbrown (Jun 28, 2013)

jtaka1 said:


> I've always liked the silver bezel better. Where did u get it? Also how did u remove the bezel? I tried but couldn't get it off.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Got the silver bezel insert from yobokies. To change it I removed the shroud. Then pried off the bezel by shoving a couple razor blade between it and the case and then prying with a small screwdriver. Once the bezel was off I just pushed out the ceramic insert from inside. Reinstalled the bezel and then put the new insert into the bezel.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jtaka1 (Feb 12, 2011)

Thanks a lot. So it's an SKX bezel? 
I bought a silver insert from Dagaz but sold it because the bezel is so tight to the case I couldn't get it off. I didn't want to force it and break something either. I'll try more than one razor blade this time.


----------



## nikbrown (Jun 28, 2013)

jtaka1 said:


> Thanks a lot. So it's an SKX bezel?
> I bought a silver insert from Dagaz but sold it because the bezel is so tight to the case I couldn't get it off. I didn't want to force it and break something either. I'll try more than one razor blade this time.


Yea i just got this insert. http://s161.photobucket.com/user/yobokies/media/Bezel Inserts/IMG_2471.jpg.html?sort=3&o=57

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## travelmate2440 (Dec 17, 2016)

It's 1150hrs on Sunday here in Singapore, strong winds and Surpringly, my orders have arrived at agent warehouse, since I was told that product would only be ready and shipped within 3 weeks.


----------



## lewie (Jun 2, 2013)

http://[URL=http://smg.photobucket....-4F33-A3B4-96F42F3EA251_zpsnrd2p2d6.jpg[/IMG]Mines been 'altered'
[URL="https://<a href="http://smg.photobucket.com/user/lew...-4F33-A3B4-96F42F3EA251_zpsnrd2p2d6.jpg.html" target="_blank" rel="nofollow">







[/URL]


----------



## jtaka1 (Feb 12, 2011)

lewie said:


> http://[URL=http://smg.photobucket....-4F33-A3B4-96F42F3EA251_zpsnrd2p2d6.jpg[/IMG]Mines been 'altered'
> [URL="https://<a href="http://smg.photobucket.com/user/lew...-4F33-A3B4-96F42F3EA251_zpsnrd2p2d6.jpg.html" target="_blank" rel="nofollow">
> 
> 
> ...


Nice. Just the regular 4:00 crown dial right?
Haha. And still cannot remove the bezel.


----------



## bigmoser27 (Nov 23, 2016)

I think that it needs one of these to finish it off. Just my opinion though.


----------



## nikbrown (Jun 28, 2013)

bigmoser27 said:


> I think that it needs one of these to finish it off. Just my opinion though.
> View attachment 10932314


I used one of those on my TST









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigmoser27 (Nov 23, 2016)

nikbrown said:


> I used one of those on my TST
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I love them so much i used a silver one on my 007 mod.


----------



## deluded (Jul 26, 2012)

lewie said:


> Mines been 'altered'


Looks great! Did you have to mod the dial? I believe the position of the dial feet are not the same right?


----------



## jdrichard (Apr 9, 2015)

Not a 007 but the best I could do









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## lewie (Jun 2, 2013)

I bought it as it was - already modded - I have a quartz TST - I'm not really a auto wearer so struggling with having to keep
setting the time
[URL="http://<a href="http://smg.photobucket.com/user/lew...-4367-B2AB-F6CA8617C103_zpsvvpbb39q.jpg.html" target="_blank" rel="nofollow">







[/URL]


----------



## maverick13z (Sep 11, 2016)

Not a question on this Sharkey as I already have it but I have an order from Spreenow ready to ship to the US.
Spreenow shipping choices - any opinions on the best option

epacket is the cheapest at 91 yuan but I believe the longest so I was looking at one of the other options below

Trying to figure out delivery times to the US and if it is worth paying more for one of the following compared to the other. Price ranges from 117 yuan to 217 yuan for these four

Singapore Post Airmail Registered
Hong Kong Post Airmail Registered
China Post EMS
Singapore Post EMS

Opinions
Thanks


----------



## taike (Mar 7, 2014)

maverick13z said:


> Not a question on this Sharkey as I already have it but I have an order from Spreenow ready to ship to the US.
> Spreenow shipping choices - any opinions on the best option
> 
> epacket is the cheapest at 91 yuan but I believe the longest so I was looking at one of the other options below
> ...


They're all the same to US. Use the cheapest.

Turning is a pointer, the passing of the time, the same is true. Time to rush to flow to me only care about you. If time is a circle, and you are in the circle of the other head.


----------



## travelmate2440 (Dec 17, 2016)

Spreenow shipping choices are limited.

I find Superbuy is better and has excellent choices on shipping like DHL etc. 


Lewie,
How's the dagaz lume stand against the sharkey ?
If it's the same, then that mod isn't really worth the effort yes ?
The only complain I have about sharkey is the below average lume. It's dead in just 20 minutes. 
Or maybe it's just my sharkey, I don't know.


----------



## frenco (Oct 23, 2011)

Must be your sharkey, mine (015 homage) is pretty bright all night.


----------



## smille76 (May 3, 2013)

travelmate2440 said:


> Spreenow shipping choices are limited.
> 
> I find Superbuy is better and has excellent choices on shipping like DHL etc.
> 
> ...


I have a Shark Tuna and had 3 Dagaz (still have the Cav-1).

Shark Tuna beats Dagaz easily in lume. Dagaz uses a custom mix of C3 and C1 and it is really bad IMO. Glows faintly for a few minutes.

Shark uses something similar to Seiko, maybe just a bit weaker. Gives good results, 10X better than Dagaz.

Cheers,

S.

Sent from my Motorola StarTAC 70


----------



## deluded (Jul 26, 2012)

lewie said:


> I bought it as it was - already modded - I have a quartz TST - I'm not really a auto wearer so struggling with having to keep
> setting the time
> [URL="http://<a href="http://smg.photobucket.com/user/lew...-4367-B2AB-F6CA8617C103_zpsvvpbb39q.jpg.html" target="_blank" rel="nofollow">
> 
> ...


I see. Ok, thanks!


----------



## db1561 (Jul 26, 2010)

frenco said:


> Must be your sharkey, mine (015 homage) is pretty bright all night.


+1, mines good all night 7+ hours.

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## travelmate2440 (Dec 17, 2016)

frenco said:


> Must be your sharkey, mine (015 homage) is pretty bright all night.





db1561 said:


> +1, mines good all night 7+ hours.


What you guys sleep under spotlights ?

Bright... Medium... Low... Dead... in 20 minutes.


----------



## frenco (Oct 23, 2011)

sorry for you, mine is readable all night and on par with the ecozilla, I think they had different batches


----------



## watchmysix (Jan 2, 2017)

Ordered my Sharkey from Spreenow a week ago and now they said the seller can't ship until mid March. Told them I want to cancel and so far no response yet. Would it be faster if I order from Superbuy with a different seller?


----------



## TexasTaucher (Dec 3, 2016)

watchmysix said:


> Ordered my Sharkey from Spreenow a week ago and now they said the seller can't ship until mid March. Told them I want to cancel and so far no response yet. Would it be faster if I order from Superbuy with a different seller?


hmm. I placed an order like 4 weeks ago. Status says ordered. but i have not received any more info or pics. seems like i wont be getting it till then either. tempted to cancel but ive waited this long.


----------



## jmarkpatton (Mar 28, 2013)

When I ordered mine they were quick to ask for money for fees and shipping but after a week they wouldn't answer emails. So I disputed with PayPal and over night everything was refunded with a nasty gram "please don't order anymore. We don't sell to people who dispute charges". Ha! Watch looks really cool, but probably for the best that it didn't work out for me. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Lochness (May 9, 2016)

watchmysix said:


> Ordered my Sharkey from Spreenow a week ago and now they said the seller can't ship until mid March. Told them I want to cancel and so far no response yet. Would it be faster if I order from Superbuy with a different seller?


Ordered mine on 2/2 was told it'll be a week. 20 days later now they are saying before the end of the month.

Who's the seller?

I'm getting the feeling that there aren't going to be anymore of these left. Maybe not any more being made.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## travelmate2440 (Dec 17, 2016)

I ordered 2 more pieces for friends from superbuy just few days before Chinese New Year and they informed that orders will only be processed after the new year which is on the 5th Feb. On 16th Feb, they informed me that the new stocks are still in production and will be completed in 3 weeks.
On 18th Feb seller shipped and 19th Feb, item reached agent warehouse and shipped to me by DHL priority. Received last night at 1915hrs.


**Patience is a Virtue.


----------



## watchmysix (Jan 2, 2017)

Lochness said:


> Ordered mine on 2/2 was told it'll be a week. 20 days later now they are saying before the end of the month.
> 
> Who's the seller?
> 
> ...


Bought it from ShenCheng812


----------



## watchmysix (Jan 2, 2017)

Anyone got this watch instead of Sharkey? It seems that you can request ETA2824-2 movement instead of Seagull ST2130.


----------



## ttsugar (Aug 11, 2006)

watchmysix said:


> Anyone got this watch instead of Sharkey? It seems that you can request ETA2824-2 movement instead of Seagull ST2130.


Not ready yet


----------



## ttsugar (Aug 11, 2006)

Lochness said:


> Ordered mine on 2/2 was told it'll be a week. 20 days later now they are saying before the end of the month.
> 
> Who's the seller?
> 
> ...


More is coming in 2 weeks


----------



## Beau_777 (Mar 19, 2014)

I ordered PVD from ShengChang about two weeks ago. Spreenow received and shipped it to me a couple days ago. Fyi

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## travelmate2440 (Dec 17, 2016)

The first time when Sharkey was newly introduced...
1. It came with an extra shroud and a tool in a good looking watch box.

2. It came in a good looking box only

3. It comes in this now....









4.... it'll come packed in a rubbish bag.... soon.


----------



## ttsugar (Aug 11, 2006)

travelmate2440 said:


> The first time when Sharkey was newly introduced...
> 1. It came with an extra shroud and a tool in a good looking watch box.
> 
> 2. It came in a good looking box only
> ...


V1 was a pre-order and extra shrould was a gift only to full payment buyers. Now has a more reliable nh35a, correct date font, ceramic insert.

Packaging is never their strong point and for the money they are selling, too much to ask for better packaging.

Wait for the Puck copy unpacking, it is worse. LOL


----------



## db1561 (Jul 26, 2010)

And since 12-14-16 this is the only watch that i have worn... It keeps excellent time, its more than waterproof for what i need, Swimming, diving (no more than 30ft) and have had numerous compliments! not bad for a $170.00 time piece!


----------



## frenco (Oct 23, 2011)

same here! two months in a row and lovin' it!


----------



## travelmate2440 (Dec 17, 2016)

ttsugar said:


> V1 was a pre-order and extra shrould was a gift only to full payment buyers. Now has a more reliable nh35a, correct date font, ceramic insert.
> 
> Packaging is never their strong point and for the money they are selling, too much to ask for better packaging.
> 
> Wait for the Puck copy unpacking, it is worse. LOL


Previous case was good enough. Could've just stick with it.
A solid presentation builds reputation.


----------



## jamesezra (Mar 1, 2016)

db1561 said:


> And since 12-14-16 this is the only watch that i have worn... It keeps excellent time, its more than waterproof for what i need, Swimming, diving (no more than 30ft) and have had numerous compliments! not bad for a $170.00 time piece!


Bracelet looks good! Where did you get it from, if I may ask?


----------



## watchmysix (Jan 2, 2017)

Anyone else notice Spreenow's website is extremely slow?


----------



## Lochness (May 9, 2016)

watchmysix said:


> Anyone else notice Spreenow's website is extremely slow?


Yes

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## db1561 (Jul 26, 2010)

jamesezra said:


> Bracelet looks good! Where did you get it from, if I may ask?


I got it off ebay for $18.00 it's from China and about a 2 week wait but it was well worth it! Here's the eBay item#191964474359

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## travelmate2440 (Dec 17, 2016)

"Simplicity is the ultimate sophistication." 
- Leonardo da Vinci


----------



## MAZATO (Feb 8, 2017)

Can everyone access to Spreenow services now?
I can't access to Spreenow site and services from before yeasterday...


----------



## smille76 (May 3, 2013)

MAZATO said:


> Can everyone access to Spreenow services now?
> I can't access to Spreenow site and services from before yeasterday...


Hi,

I paid for shipping on an item 2 days ago, everything seemed okay and running as usual.

Good luck,

S.

Sent from my Motorola StarTAC 70


----------



## watchmysix (Jan 2, 2017)

MAZATO said:


> Can everyone access to Spreenow services now?
> I can't access to Spreenow site and services from before yeasterday...


Their website is extremely slow for some reason and takes forever to load a page...

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## jamesezra (Mar 1, 2016)

Thanks a million bro!



db1561 said:


> I got it off ebay for $18.00 it's from China and about a 2 week wait but it was well worth it! Here's the eBay item#191964474359
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## TexasTaucher (Dec 3, 2016)

spreenow is being super unresponsive. I said that i would wait it out but i have my eye on another watch and dont really have the desire to have this one anymore. 

Whats the best way to get my money back? I sent an email to the spreenow seller with their paypal. I dont really want to have to dispute a charge. 

thanks.


----------



## watchmysix (Jan 2, 2017)

TexasTaucher said:


> spreenow is being super unresponsive. I said that i would wait it out but i have my eye on another watch and dont really have the desire to have this one anymore.
> 
> Whats the best way to get my money back? I sent an email to the spreenow seller with their paypal. I dont really want to have to dispute a charge.
> 
> thanks.


I canceled my order since it takes too long to ship and the money went to my account balance in Spreenow instead of back to my Paypal. Their website is super slow and laggy so not even sure if I can get my money back. I have filed dispute with my credit card company because filing dispute through Paypal is practically useless as they will end up doing nothing.

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## travelmate2440 (Dec 17, 2016)

Sharkey on Saturday...


----------



## trip_67 (Nov 19, 2010)

I asked why my watch hasn't been shipped yet. The reply was that it was being made. Once made the seller sends Spree photo's and Spree sends them to me then the watch is shipped. Mid March is my expect date. That's fine, I don't mind waiting, I ordered it and am willing to wait it out.

A question though. The SBBN015 is listed at 47mm, the shark is listed at 44mm. Can someone who has the Shark say if it is 44mm? I know it is probably mentioned in the thread, but I don't want to go through 70+ pages to find it.


----------



## dpeete (Jul 22, 2013)

My calipers have The Tuna Shark at a hair over 47mm.


----------



## frenco (Oct 23, 2011)

Same size as seiko. L2l is 44

sent through the Iridium satellite network, from my Eyephone Glance


----------



## travelmate2440 (Dec 17, 2016)

On a late Sunday morning.


----------



## skylinegtr_34 (May 29, 2015)

Can you suggest any alternative to spreenow? It seems like it does not work anymore.


----------



## watchmysix (Jan 2, 2017)

skylinegtr_34 said:


> Can you suggest any alternative to spreenow? It seems like it does not work anymore.


Superbuy.com

Sent from my SM-T320 using Tapatalk


----------



## travelmate2440 (Dec 17, 2016)

Spreenow is rubbish.

Superbuy is pretty fantastic. The agents are helpful and they are well-versed in English.
Ouroboros on the way...


----------



## KarmaToBurn (Sep 18, 2012)

travelmate2440 said:


> Ouroboros on the way...


Be sure to post a few shots when it arrives


----------



## travelmate2440 (Dec 17, 2016)

KarmaToBurn said:


> Be sure to post a few shots when it arrives


It's a used piece but in a mint condition. 
Chuck told me earlier that these pieces are no longer being made. The one I got is the 86th piece out of 150 pieces made. The Chinese seller offered slightly cheaper than Sharkey and since it's a Titanium case, I went for it.

**Here's some pics he sent me :


----------



## nikbrown (Jun 28, 2013)

travelmate2440 said:


> It's a used piece but in a mint condition.
> Chuck told me earlier that these pieces are no longer being made. The one I got is the 86th piece out of 150 pieces made. The Chinese seller offered slightly cheaper than Sharkey and since it's a Titanium case, I went for it.
> 
> **Here's some pics he sent me :
> ...


Based on the date position I'm guessing it's not a seiko movement? Do you happen to know?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ttsugar (Aug 11, 2006)

nikbrown said:


> Based on the date position I'm guessing it's not a seiko movement? Do you happen to know?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Ronda 517 quartz


----------



## nikbrown (Jun 28, 2013)

travelmate2440 said:


> Spreenow is rubbish.
> 
> Superbuy is pretty fantastic. The agents are helpful and they are well-versed in English.
> Ouroboros on the way...


My first purchase with spreenow was great! But this most recent one it's taken them over 2 weeks from payment for shipping before the tracking number became active. Paid on the 2/11 and Singapore post just received it 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## maverick13z (Sep 11, 2016)

nikbrown said:


> My first purchase with spreenow was great! But this most recent one it's taken them over 2 weeks from payment for shipping before the tracking number became active. Paid on the 2/11 and Singapore post just received it
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Spreenow is perfectly fine from my perspective. As to your shipping, given you used Singapore Post - it can take anywhere from 7 to 25 days for delivery. Reason being that it needs first transitted to Singapore and then shipped from Singapore to its final destination. My guess is (and it is just a guess) the warehouse only ships to Singapore in bulk (hence the variance in times) - so it may have sat waiting for enough other packages to ship in bulk to Singapore before being sent to its final destination

Plus the tracking of stuff from China / Singapore / etc is not always the most accurate or timely. I have had things show up from China when the tracking still has it in transit


----------



## nikbrown (Jun 28, 2013)

maverick13z said:


> Spreenow is perfectly fine from my perspective. As to your shipping, given you used Singapore Post - it can take anywhere from 7 to 25 days for delivery. Reason being that it needs first transitted to Singapore and then shipped from Singapore to its final destination. My guess is (and it is just a guess) the warehouse only ships to Singapore in bulk (hence the variance in times) - so it may have sat waiting for enough other packages to ship in bulk to Singapore before being sent to its final destination
> 
> Plus the tracking of stuff from China / Singapore / etc is not always the most accurate or timely. I have had things show up from China when the tracking still has it in transit


Last time I used HK post and it was super quick... tried to save a few bucks this time... may as well have gone with EMS it appears 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## branl33 (May 29, 2009)

travelmate2440 said:


> It's a used piece but in a mint condition.
> Chuck told me earlier that these pieces are no longer being made. The one I got is the 86th piece out of 150 pieces made. The Chinese seller offered slightly cheaper than Sharkey and since it's a Titanium case, I went for it.
> 
> **Here's some pics he sent me :


Nice watch, good value for titanium case. Cheaper than TPS tuna quartz. But I just can't get over the brand name.


----------



## travelmate2440 (Dec 17, 2016)

branl33 said:


> Nice watch, good value for titanium case. Cheaper than TPS tuna quartz. But I just can't get over the brand name.


You mean "Ouroboros" ?
It's a name of an ancient symbol. I prefer this logo than the new "uroborus" used on Puck.
Even the crown comes with embossed Ouroboros snake logo.
Me likey.


----------



## ventura (May 8, 2007)

Hey guys, does this have Seiko springbars or normal ones?


----------



## skylinegtr_34 (May 29, 2015)

I am about to pull the trigger for the pvd one too. How is the coating any user experience in terms of durability?


----------



## taike (Mar 7, 2014)

ventura said:


> Hey guys, does this have Seiko springbars or normal ones?


normal


----------



## ventura (May 8, 2007)

Thanks very much taike.


----------



## travelmate2440 (Dec 17, 2016)

skylinegtr_34 said:


> I am about to pull the trigger for the pvd one too. How is the coating any user experience in terms of durability?


I don't know the difference or if the case is either by PVD or DLC coating, but the shroud is said to be DLC.
And regarding durability, I've had it during dives, and over at construction sites, thrown in along with bunch of keys. Result, some unnoticed hairline scratches on shroud and that's about it.


----------



## jacklosquartatore (Nov 3, 2010)

Can someone post the link of this sharkey in taobao? I'm not anle to find it...

Inviato dal mio HUAWEI VNS-L21 utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## taike (Mar 7, 2014)

jacklosquartatore said:


> Can someone post the link of this sharkey in taobao? I'm not anle to find it...
> 
> Inviato dal mio HUAWEI VNS-L21 utilizzando Tapatalk


There are several sellers. Search sbbn015 or sbbn017

I bought from this one http://www.spreenow.com/taobao-agent/taobao/524255989651

Turning is a pointer, the passing of the time, the same is true. Time to rush to flow to me only care about you. If time is a circle, and you are in the circle of the other head.


----------



## watchmysix (Jan 2, 2017)

jacklosquartatore said:


> Can someone post the link of this sharkey in taobao? I'm not anle to find it...
> 
> Inviato dal mio HUAWEI VNS-L21 utilizzando Tapatalk


I would get it from Superbuy.com, it's the same but offers more shipping options and their website doesn't slow down and lag like Spreenow


----------



## jacklosquartatore (Nov 3, 2010)

Hi guys I bought through superbuy on sanmartin shop. Unfortunately after 24 hours they deleted my order writing that it's out of stock. Furthermore they didn't give me back the money on my paypal account but on the superbuy account. I wrote them that I want the watch, so if they find somewhere they can send me... we will see... do you have any suggestion on it where to buy at the same price of san martin?

Inviato dal mio HUAWEI VNS-L21 utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## branl33 (May 29, 2009)

travelmate2440 said:


> You mean "Ouroboros" ?
> It's a name of an ancient symbol. I prefer this logo than the new "uroborus" used on Puck.
> Even the crown comes with embossed Ouroboros snake logo.
> Me likey.


"Ouroboros"  an ancient symbol depicting a serpent or dragon eating its own tail. Learnt something new today. Thanks |>|>|>


----------



## samshy (Oct 13, 2016)

Sent from my Z981 using Tapatalk


----------



## captaincaveman79 (Feb 19, 2012)

Mine arrived Tuesday. I immediately put it on a oyster with a spare mm300 style clasp. Anyone else try this combo? Very comfortable and the expansion ability is a plus.


----------



## travelmate2440 (Dec 17, 2016)

samshy said:


>


Nice. Congratulations.



captaincaveman79 said:


> Mine arrived Tuesday. I immediately put it on a oyster with a spare mm300 style clasp. Anyone else try this combo? Very comfortable and the expansion ability is a plus.


Not sure if anyone has used genuine tuna bracelet but it looks absolutely stunning. 
There are some nice choice of bracelets posted several pages back.


----------



## deluded (Jul 26, 2012)

I made a noob mistake today. I have the first generation titanium tuna homage that has no drilled lug holes.

I went to put my SRP637 bracelet on it and only realised something was amiss when I tried to remove it.

Luckily the original springbars that came with it were wimpy and the case was made of titanium. The only damage I inflicted was on the springbars.

Phew... What a scare...


----------



## travelmate2440 (Dec 17, 2016)

branl33, 
I just found out that there are 4 new Titanium Tuna pieces left. They're sold by Tempus Tps, 359 USD over on ebay. 
I assume they provide warranty hence the mark-up.

Also, has anyone ordered and installed the blue or rose gold shroud yet ?
From those pictures posted on taobao, they seem pretty impressive to me.


----------



## justwwj (Feb 9, 2017)

had a friend that did the same mistake with the skx... PERMANENT LOCK.. haha


----------



## nikbrown (Jun 28, 2013)

captaincaveman79 said:


> Mine arrived Tuesday. I immediately put it on a oyster with a spare mm300 style clasp. Anyone else try this combo? Very comfortable and the expansion ability is a plus.


I love mine on a seiko oyster too!!! It's become the default hardware for my sharkey... wish I had the expansion clasp 

Once I switched my bezel insert to a silver one it reduced the wrist presence of the watch face a bit... making a tapered bracelet like the oyster work better than say a non tapered engineer.


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jtaka1 (Feb 12, 2011)

Is this the yobokies insert. I purchased a Dagaz one, but the inside diameter is too big and does not clear the crystal.



nikbrown said:


> I love mine on a seiko oyster too!!! It's become the default hardware for my sharkey... wish I had the expansion clasp
> 
> Once I switched my bezel insert to a silver one it reduced the wrist presence of the watch face a bit... making a tapered bracelet like the oyster work better than say a non tapered engineer.
> 
> ...


----------



## nikbrown (Jun 28, 2013)

jtaka1 said:


> Is this the yobokies insert. I purchased a Dagaz one, but the inside diameter is too big and does not clear the crystal.


Yea it's the yobokies one

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jtaka1 (Feb 12, 2011)

Thanks i'll do that then. I also bought a crop circle looking dial, cut off the feet, but date doesn't line up now. Oh well, ill be happy with the silver insert only.


nikbrown said:


> Yea it's the yobokies one
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## travelmate2440 (Dec 17, 2016)

View attachment 11061434


----------



## captaincaveman79 (Feb 19, 2012)

nikbrown said:


> Yea it's the yobokies one
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


hows the lume on the bezel pearl? Is it as bright and long lasting as the dial indexes? Tempted by the black pvd steel insert.


----------



## frenco (Oct 23, 2011)

In my specimen the size and brightness of the bezel lume pip is, immv, inferior to the very good lume applied to the dial.


----------



## captaincaveman79 (Feb 19, 2012)

frenco said:


> In my specimen the size and brightness of the bezel lume pip is, immv, inferior to the very good lume applied to the dial.


Thanks for the information!


----------



## jtaka1 (Feb 12, 2011)

deluded said:


> Looks great! Did you have to mod the dial? I believe the position of the dial feet are not the same right?












Just completed mine. Need to cut off the feet.


----------



## jtaka1 (Feb 12, 2011)

deluded said:


> Looks great! Did you have to mod the dial? I believe the position of the dial feet are not the same right?












Just did mine. Gotta cut the feet off the dial. The date lined up though.


----------



## deluded (Jul 26, 2012)

jtaka1 said:


> Just did mine. Gotta cut the feet off the dial. The date lined up though.


Looks great!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jtaka1 (Feb 12, 2011)

Thanks. I changed the crystal to a stock skx crystal hoping the chamfer will let the bezel clear the crystal, but no luck. Bezel doesn't spin. I'm gonna order the engraved bezel by Yobokies nickbrown posted earlier in the thread. Looks better and hopefully it will clear the crystal.


----------



## nikbrown (Jun 28, 2013)

jtaka1 said:


> Thanks. I changed the crystal to a stock skx crystal hoping the chamfer will let the bezel clear the crystal, but no luck. Bezel doesn't spin. I'm gonna order the engraved bezel by Yobokies nickbrown posted earlier in the thread. Looks better and hopefully it will clear the crystal.


It rubs a little bit on mine but it does spin... just not quite as freely as before. I may bevel the inside bottoms edge at some point... ehh who am I kidding.... I'll never get around to it.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## skylinegtr_34 (May 29, 2015)

Considering all the trouble it does not worth for the work. Stick with the date only dials if you want to mod. Here is my not perfect Feiko.


----------



## jtaka1 (Feb 12, 2011)

Ordered a SS insert from yobikies cuz the printed silver one wasn't working for me. 
Also, chapter ring and dial indexes would not line up so i checked, but an SKX chapter ring doesn't fit. So I took the stock one and stripped the paint hoping it was SS under. But it's brass. Looks ok to me. What do u guys think? I may get some gold hands to match.


----------



## frenco (Oct 23, 2011)

sorry to say but looks ugly to me!


----------



## deluded (Jul 26, 2012)

skylinegtr_34 said:


> Considering all the trouble it does not worth for the work. Stick with the date only dials if you want to mod. Here is my not perfect Feiko.


I was under the impression that the day wheel wouldn't line up properly, but this looks pretty good!


----------



## skylinegtr_34 (May 29, 2015)

bot the day and date wheels does not line up. Dial is slightly shifted to left to align date wheel. You have to separate day wheel from the gear underneath it and stick it back with the correct alignment. So in short this case works only with sharky dial.


----------



## captaincaveman79 (Feb 19, 2012)

Yeah I'm also not liking the brass finish. Maybe try painting it or polishing it smooth so it's less grainy or better yet do both.


----------



## deluded (Jul 26, 2012)

skylinegtr_34 said:


> bot the day and date wheels does not line up. Dial is slightly shifted to left to align date wheel. You have to separate day wheel from the gear underneath it and stick it back with the correct alignment. So in short this case works only with sharky dial.


Does sound like a lot of work. But your mod does look pretty good. I've always liked the SKX dial.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Beau_777 (Mar 19, 2014)

Mine arrived. Very nice!










Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## travelmate2440 (Dec 17, 2016)

Beau_777 said:


> Mine arrived. Very nice!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Are those pieces yours shown in the background ?


----------



## Beau_777 (Mar 19, 2014)

travelmate2440 said:


> Are those pieces yours shown in the background ?


Yes, a few of my Panerai homages

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## travelmate2440 (Dec 17, 2016)

Shots taken under low light condition with A520.


----------



## travelmate2440 (Dec 17, 2016)

Ouroboros arrived. Swapped to a blue Shroud.


----------



## Lochness (May 9, 2016)

travelmate2440 said:


> Ouroboros arrived. Swapped to a blue Shroud.
> 
> View attachment 11104530
> View attachment 11104546
> View attachment 11104562


Thumbs up!
The shroud is nice looking and that matte dial is visually pleasing.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## travelmate2440 (Dec 17, 2016)

Lochness said:


> Thumbs up!
> The shroud is nice looking and that matte dial is visually pleasing.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


The Shroud finishing is top notch. Sadly it doesn't sit properly onto Sharkey. Need to trim a little to enlarge the curve area that sits above the crown.
I believe it's made specifically for SBBN015/017.
Luckily it fits perfectly on the Serpent's head !


----------



## jtaka1 (Feb 12, 2011)

frenco said:


> sorry to say but looks ugly to me!


Haha. Thanks for being honest. I have a SS bezel on the way from yobokies and I think I'm gonna paint the chapter ring black.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## jdrichard (Apr 9, 2015)

travelmate2440 said:


> View attachment 11061418
> View attachment 11061434


Where did you get the strap

Sent from my GT-N5110 using Tapatalk


----------



## travelmate2440 (Dec 17, 2016)




----------



## travelmate2440 (Dec 17, 2016)

jdrichard said:


> Where did you get the strap
> 
> Sent from my GT-N5110 using Tapatalk


It's made by a local here in Singapore. 
This guy is absolutely brilliant in what he does.
It's one of his hobbies. Pretty slow though but perfect.
If you wish to own one, you can contact him directly.


----------



## nikbrown (Jun 28, 2013)

Swapped my movements on an skx today and modded the day wheel. I was going to used this yobokies dial but I found a copy of my favorite real tuna dial...









So....


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## travelmate2440 (Dec 17, 2016)

Rose Gold on the way...


----------



## Lochness (May 9, 2016)

nikbrown said:


> Swapped my movements on an skx today and modded the day wheel. I was going to used this yobokies dial but I found a copy of my favorite real tuna dial...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You moved the movement from the skx to the sharkey? Please fill me in on the mod required to the day wheel. I'm surprised I'm the first one to bite and ask you about this. Unless I missed something. 
The 7s26 opens up a whole world of mods. 
I have a sharkey on order and was planning on using a genuine seiko dial, I'm a lume freak and aftermarket dials just don't do it for me.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dpeete (Jul 22, 2013)

Lochness said:


> You moved the movement from the skx to the sharkey? Please fill me in on the mod required to the day wheel. I'm surprised I'm the first one to bite and ask you about this. Unless I missed something.
> The 7s26 opens up a whole world of mods.
> I have a sharkey on order and was planning on using a genuine seiko dial, I'm a lume freak and aftermarket dials just don't do it for me.


I am confused why there is any difference... the 7s26 and 4r36 already use the same dials?


----------



## nikbrown (Jun 28, 2013)

Lochness said:


> You moved the movement from the skx to the sharkey? Please fill me in on the mod required to the day wheel. I'm surprised I'm the first one to bite and ask you about this. Unless I missed something.
> The 7s26 opens up a whole world of mods.
> I have a sharkey on order and was planning on using a genuine seiko dial, I'm a lume freak and aftermarket dials just don't do it for me.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


So I actually bought an NH36 and attempted to mod the day wheel on it by cutting the gear off the back and then super glueing the wheel back on in a different position.... but that was an utter failure!!! (Super glue doesn't adhere well to the vinyl day wheel.).... 








So what I ended up doing was was spraying the back of the vinyl day wheel with Super 77 spray adhesive and letting it dry for a couple min... then I just applied it like a sticker on top of the day wheel of the 7s26 (I have an skx with a date only FFF dial) movement in the correct orientation.

The pins of any dials will of course still not align correctly on the movement spacer; so you have to break them off and use dial dots.

I'm my case it's not like the tuna dial pins would have worked anyway (they are set up for the tuna quartz movement)

My recommendation, after spending a couple hours tinkering, for anyone that wants a day movement is to buy a 7s26, 4r36, or NH36 and an extra day wheel and use spray adhesive. (although I've heard that you can get a different day wheel that set up correctly for that orientation, but I dont know enough about seiko parts to even figure out what I would need to find and order)

For anyone that wants to see the donor SKX:


----------



## nikbrown (Jun 28, 2013)

dpeete said:


> I am confused why there is any difference... the 7s26 and 4r36 already use the same dials?


He probably wants to use genuine Seiko dials that have the day function... and because the Sharkey crown is at 4:15 instead of 3:45 like most Seikos... the day wheel is off position.


----------



## travelmate2440 (Dec 17, 2016)




----------



## nikbrown (Jun 28, 2013)

travelmate2440 said:


> View attachment 11145034


Yeah, well your other option for an automatic shrouded seiko is to get an SKX $100-$170 + paying to have a TST shroud fitted $200.... so really using the sharkey as a modding base is pretty economical....

Plus it comes with a nice domed sapphire and a ceramic bezel that would drive your TST price even higher. (I have about $450 in mine... and got good deals on my parts)

I guess that ouroboros has a day wheel... but I don't know anything about that watch or it's price.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ttsugar (Aug 11, 2006)

Why not just buy his V1 tuna with st2130, has day function. Of course can only get an used watch



nikbrown said:


> travelmate2440 said:
> 
> 
> > [iurl="https://www.watchuseek.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=11145034&d=1489247458"]
> ...


----------



## Lochness (May 9, 2016)

ttsugar said:


> Why not just buy his V1 tuna with st2130, has day function. Of course can only get an used watch


Why not buy a V1 homage...

1. I want to install a seiko dial and hands because aftermarket lume is pathetic in comparison.

2. The only other shrouded tuna homage I have been able to find is a TPS on the Bay for $359. (No thanks)

3. I have a sharkey on order already (patiently waiting 5 weeks now)

P.s. Any update on when the next sharkey run will be completed? Thanks

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## travelmate2440 (Dec 17, 2016)

Lochness said:


> Why not buy a V1 homage...
> 
> 1. I want to install a seiko dial and hands because aftermarket lume is pathetic in comparison.
> 
> ...


I was told that the black sharkey is available. The SS ones will be ready to ship within 15th to 30th March.
But some sellers on Taobao has ready stocks for both and are selling at the same price too.

Frenco somehow got a Sharkey with better lume. The lume on his sharkey shines for several hours. Mine is dead in 20 minutes.


----------



## frenco (Oct 23, 2011)

travelmate2440 said:


> Frenco somehow got a Sharkey with better lume. The lume on his sharkey shines for several hours. Mine is dead in 20 minutes.


Also, lume on mine is identical dial and hands, both color and intensity, but other pictures I've seen on this thread, they are quite different.
Last night I did a comparative lume test with the ecozilla, exposed both of them for ten seconds to the 3W led bulbs of my bathroom lights and went to bed.
Both were quite bright initially, bluer tint the ecozilla, greener tint the sharkey, and eight hours later were both perfectly readable (in the dark) with the ecozilla being very slightly brighter.
Not very scientific I know, but exposed to light before bed or not, the sharkey was always readable through the night.

How do we explain this? I don't know, maybe the watch manufacturer has different subcontractors or different lots or types of lume were used, or maybe applied twice in some cases...
Maybe ttsugar has an explanation? He sent me images of his lot before shipping and iirc they were all bright and even in color and brightness...


----------



## travelmate2440 (Dec 17, 2016)

nikbrown said:


> Yeah, well your other option for an automatic shrouded seiko is to get an SKX $100-$170 + paying to have a TST shroud fitted $200.... so really using the sharkey as a modding base is pretty economical....
> 
> Plus it comes with a nice domed sapphire and a ceramic bezel that would drive your TST price even higher. (I have about $450 in mine... and got good deals on my parts)
> 
> ...


Ah this is not right. You're comparing according to what you experience in price point.
If you had modded your sharkey to a level where it is considered excellent, then it is worth every penny spent.
But from your posted pictures, the lume on the modded seiko dial is worn out and the amount of trouble you went through to perform such a simple mod, not worth the mod itself.

Where else here in Singapore, there are quite a few brilliant horologist who does top notch mod job less than your stated/explained amount.
So therefore, you can't compare when it comes to the price you paid for.
What you can compare is the mod that you've done and is it worth it compare to the original.

Ouroboros was an accidental find. Worth every penny I've paid for which is less than Sharkey from such an Excellent Chinese Seller.

Sharkey is beautiful the way it is.


----------



## nikbrown (Jun 28, 2013)

travelmate2440 said:


> Ah this is not right. You're comparing according to what you experience in price point.
> If you had modded your sharkey to a level where it is considered excellent, then it is worth every penny spent.
> But from your posted pictures, the lume on the modded seiko dial is worn out and the amount of trouble you went through to perform such a simple mod, not worth the mod itself.
> 
> ...


Some of us enjoy tinkering and learning by tinkering.... it's sometimes less about the end product than the journey.... to each their own.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ttsugar (Aug 11, 2006)

frenco said:


> Also, lume on mine is identical dial and hands, both color and intensity, but other pictures I've seen on this thread, they are quite different.
> Last night I did a comparative lume test with the ecozilla, exposed both of them for ten seconds to the 3W led bulbs of my bathroom lights and went to bed.
> Both were quite bright initially, bluer tint the ecozilla, greener tint the sharkey, and eight hours later were both perfectly readable (in the dark) with the ecozilla being very slightly brighter.
> Not very scientific I know, but exposed to light before bed or not, the sharkey was always readable through the night.
> ...


It is the person, Sharkey lume is very good.

There were at leat 50 Tunas went through me, all check by myself one by one. Never seen any lume problem.

Not as great as Seiko's Lumibrite but never weak, not uneven.


----------



## travelmate2440 (Dec 17, 2016)

nikbrown said:


> Some of us enjoy tinkering and learning by tinkering.... it's sometimes less about the end product than the journey.... to each their own.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## travelmate2440 (Dec 17, 2016)

Powered by Cree T6 x 2 minutes


----------



## trip_67 (Nov 19, 2010)

On 2-14-17 I ordered and paid for a Sharkey from Chengsheng812 through Spreenow. I still haven't got it or pictures. I messaged Spreenow and they said it would be mid March for them to get it from the merchant.

Anybody else waiting and has anyone paid after Feb 14 and gotten one?


----------



## ttsugar (Aug 11, 2006)

trip_67 said:


> On 2-14-17 I ordered and paid for a Sharkey from Chengsheng812 through Spreenow. I still haven't got it or pictures. I messaged Spreenow and they said it would be mid March for them to get it from the merchant.
> 
> Anybody else waiting and has anyone paid after Feb 14 and gotten one?


Tuna homage? New batch not done yet.


----------



## TexasTaucher (Dec 3, 2016)

They told me that they expect a shipment by the 15th.

"The seller said it will deliver to us by March 15. Thank you."


----------



## ttsugar (Aug 11, 2006)

I just check with maker, delivery starting today.


----------



## Lochness (May 9, 2016)

ttsugar said:


> I just check with maker, delivery starting today.


Thanks for the update ttsugar

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## travelmate2440 (Dec 17, 2016)

Just had a chat with Mr. Lai of TPS Tempus, friendly and and a gentleman.
He's offering a 2 year warranty and sent me some close up shots of the titanium TPS.
Just thought I share these photos with you guys.


----------



## c0bra (Jan 12, 2017)

I like the Darth Tuna but don't like the price. Then I found this thread! So I'm about to pull the trigger on a black Sharkey Tuna to wear while diving.

Maybe a newbie question... Can anyone confirm that the black version also has NH35 movement like the steel?


----------



## travelmate2440 (Dec 17, 2016)

c0bra said:


> I like the Darth Tuna but don't like the price. Then I found this thread! So I'm about to pull the trigger on a black Sharkey Tuna to wear while diving.
> 
> Maybe a newbie question... Can anyone confirm that the black version also has NH35 movement like the steel?


Yes it comes with NH35 too.


----------



## Lochness (May 9, 2016)

Looks like the next batch is being shipped. 
Just an update for all of you still waiting. My stainless sharkey has arrived at spree. Waiting on them to package so I can pay the shipping. 
Ordered 2/2/17 
Spree received 3/16/17

Anyone have any advice on the best shipping carrier to choose to ship to the USA?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TexasTaucher (Dec 3, 2016)

I chose the most expensive one. lol. The China Post Air Parcel. Its like 30 usd. Ive waited this long, so i'll pay a little more to get it here.


----------



## skylinegtr_34 (May 29, 2015)

I just received my order from Superbuy. I must say Superbuy website is much easier, faster and convenient than Spreenow.


----------



## travelmate2440 (Dec 17, 2016)

Some final photos, before flipping sharkey.


----------



## c0bra (Jan 12, 2017)

travelmate2440 said:


> Yes it comes with NH35 too.


Thanks travelmate!

Just placed my order for a black Sharkey through Superbuy. I hope I can survive a long wait.


----------



## c0bra (Jan 12, 2017)

travelmate2440 said:


> Some final photos, before flipping sharkey.


Flipping Sharkey, why? Letting them both swim away?


----------



## travelmate2440 (Dec 17, 2016)

c0bra said:


> Flipping Sharkey, why? Letting them both swim away?


You see, ever since I got the Sharkey, I've been having visions.
The situation is exactly like the last time when I bought some antic chopsticks.
An Asian guy keeps appearing right in front of me !


----------



## jtaka1 (Feb 12, 2011)

jtaka1 said:


> Ordered a SS insert from yobikies cuz the printed silver one wasn't working for me.
> Also, chapter ring and dial indexes would not line up so i checked, but an SKX chapter ring doesn't fit. So I took the stock one and stripped the paint hoping it was SS under. But it's brass. Looks ok to me. What do u guys think? I may get some gold hands to match.












Painted the chapter ring black and changed the hands. Still on the fence about the hands, but I think it looks better now.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## skylinegtr_34 (May 29, 2015)

How do you guys remove the shroud? None of the standard allen keys not fit to the screws.


----------



## travelmate2440 (Dec 17, 2016)

skylinegtr_34 said:


> How do you guys remove the shroud? None of the standard allen keys not fit to the screws.


Yes you are right, even Bondhus allen sized 1/16 has got some free play.
Unlike removing Seiko screws which has got some heavy dose of locktite, this do not have it. So no soldering iron needed. Just some strong grip on the 1/16 and turn counter clockwise. Torx size 6 fits better.


----------



## branl33 (May 29, 2009)

Superbuy is fast. Once the stocks came in, from warehouse receiving in China to delivery to me in Singapore took all of 3 days not including weekends. Great watch wears even more comfortable than the SBDX005 I owned previously (sacreligious, I know) Really looking forward to the MM300 clone, SharkeyMaster 300.


----------



## travelmate2440 (Dec 17, 2016)

branl33 said:


> Superbuy is fast. Once the stocks came in, from warehouse receiving in China to delivery to me in Singapore took all of 3 days not including weekends. Great watch wears even more comfortable than the SBDX005 I owned previously (sacreligious, I know) Really looking forward to the MM300 clone, SharkeyMaster 300.


----------



## jacklosquartatore (Nov 3, 2010)

Guys, received mine, very nice watch. 
I'm waiting still for the apocalypse... 

Inviato dal mio HUAWEI VNS-L21 utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## Lochness (May 9, 2016)

jtaka1 said:


> Painted the chapter ring black and changed the hands. Still on the fence about the hands, but I think it looks better now.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


That painted chapter ring looks great with that dial! I'm not big on the hands but great looking mod.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## c0bra (Jan 12, 2017)

Sharkey Tuna is now in the Superbuy warehouse. Is it normal for QC pics to be so low quality?

This is the best picture out of 3 provided.


----------



## taike (Mar 7, 2014)

c0bra said:


> Sharkey Tuna is now in the Superbuy warehouse. Is it normal for QC pics to be so low quality?
> 
> This is the best picture out of 3 provided.
> 
> View attachment 11259362


Spreenow pics are similarly low quality. I think they're meant as confirmation of what you ordered, not for you to find cosmetic defects.

Turning is a pointer, the passing of the time, the same is true. Time to rush to flow to me only care about you. If time is a circle, and you are in the circle of the other head.


----------



## jtaka1 (Feb 12, 2011)

Lochness said:


> That painted chapter ring looks great with that dial! I'm not big on the hands but great looking mod.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks. Yeah I'm not thrilled about the hands. Not sure what I want to change it to though.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Lochness (May 9, 2016)

jtaka1 said:


> Thanks. Yeah I'm not thrilled about the hands. Not sure what I want to change it to though.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


I think something larger would look better. Maybe Plongeur hands with a big fat meatball second hand.

Just my .02

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Lochness (May 9, 2016)

jtaka1 said:


> Thanks. Yeah I'm not thrilled about the hands. Not sure what I want to change it to though.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Something like this, maybe a red second hand. 
Again just my .02










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## knightRider (Jan 6, 2013)

Sorry if I've missed this but are there any links to sellers?


----------



## c0bra (Jan 12, 2017)

knightRider said:


> Sorry if I've missed this but are there any links to sellers?


You can buy through a purchasing agent like Superbuy or Spreenow. They will order it from taobao which is like Amazon marketplace in China.

Search for sbbn017 or sbbn015, also recommend putting in max price of ¥900 to narrow search results. You can see how many were recently ordered from each seller. Steel version is ¥880 and black is ¥900.


----------



## imdamian (Mar 10, 2017)

recieved mine on mon. bought black sharky last mth.









some comparison 51 vs 47 vs 48mm. SRP637 wear/feels slightly 'larger/taller' than sharky.
















lume sharky vs SRP637


----------



## travelmate2440 (Dec 17, 2016)




----------



## trip_67 (Nov 19, 2010)

Mine came in today, I have no complaints. It's better than I expected it to be and surprisingly comfortable.

]


----------



## electorn (Aug 17, 2015)

I put mine on an Oyster bracelet and I really like the look.


----------



## cmdErrX (Jul 16, 2015)

Still loving it on the Super Engineer.


----------



## deluded (Jul 26, 2012)

Just received mine today. I have the titanium one and bought a PVD one. Sold the PVD one and bought the SS one. Looks great and is very well made!



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## travelmate2440 (Dec 17, 2016)

To freshen up the thread for the day....









** Fellas I just came across these and for those who are interested in Titanium, check this out. But there's no day/date option.

http://www.superbuy.com/en/page/buy...tml?id=547414207419&spm=1101.1101.N.N.7477ff8


----------



## bruno84sd (Jan 7, 2017)

Hi all, after some times, i finish my sharkey mod...  i love it ! 
Thanks all for help me.
Just one question : what is the reference for the glass ( mine is not perfect ) ?

Bruno84sd


----------



## travelmate2440 (Dec 17, 2016)

bruno84sd said:


> Hi all, after some times, i finish my sharkey mod...  i love it !
> Thanks all for help me.
> Just one question : what is the reference for the glass ( mine is not perfect ) ?
> 
> ...


Can you please post a better shot ?


----------



## c0bra (Jan 12, 2017)

Sharkey just came in yesterday!

I selected cheap USPS option from Superbuy and it took about a week with no tracking info until it hit the US. Now to pick a strap, the supplied rubber is a lint and dust magnet for sure.










My ocean pals: Marlin, Sharkey, and Sea Monster.


----------



## travelmate2440 (Dec 17, 2016)

c0bra said:


> Sharkey just came in yesterday!
> 
> I selected cheap USPS option from Superbuy and it took about a week with no tracking info until it hit the US. Now to pick a strap, the supplied rubber is a lint and dust magnet for sure.
> 
> ...


All time favourite Classic Casio Swordfish !


----------



## c0bra (Jan 12, 2017)

travelmate2440 said:


> All time favourite Classic Casio Swordfish !


Amazing quality and detail for an ultra affordable. Probably the best $40 ever spent!


----------



## ACG (Jan 26, 2007)

Do normal Seiko aftermarket bezel inserts fit this watch?

Not really feeling the ceramic.

Also do dagaz dials for the 4 o clock crown just drop in our do they require modding?
TIA


----------



## nikbrown (Jun 28, 2013)

ACG said:


> Do normal Seiko aftermarket bezel inserts fit this watch?
> 
> Not really feeling the ceramic.
> 
> ...


Bezel inserts work but they are tight.

Dagaz dials work but the pins are located in the wrong spots (even the 4oclock ones) so clipping and dial dots required.

Here is what mine turned in to.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## guitarboyled (Dec 24, 2010)

Got my Sharkey v2.0 SBBN015 homage a few weeks ago
As anyone opened it? 
I have all the right tools and have applied a pretty good amount of force and haven't managed to crack it open!


----------



## nikbrown (Jun 28, 2013)

guitarboyled said:


> Got my Sharkey v2.0 SBBN015 homage a few weeks ago
> As anyone opened it?
> I have all the right tools and have applied a pretty good amount of force and haven't managed to crack it open!


Yea I had to grip it and my sharkey 6105 in a baddest vice to get them open. They are insanity tightened when they come from the factory!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## guitarboyled (Dec 24, 2010)

nikbrown said:


> Yea I had to grip it and my sharkey 6105 in a baddest vice to get them open. They are insanity tightened when they come from the factory!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Therefore you can confirm it's a Seiko NH35A movement inside?


----------



## guitarboyled (Dec 24, 2010)

I'll give it another shot tonight, but who ever is making these needs to relaxe on the tightening loll!


----------



## accidentalsuccess (Aug 24, 2014)

Any chance you can swap the movement holder ring so the dial feet are in the right place?

Sent from my VS986 using Tapatalk


----------



## nikbrown (Jun 28, 2013)

guitarboyled said:


> Therefore you can confirm it's a Seiko NH35A movement inside?


Yep it's an nh35a

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nikbrown (Jun 28, 2013)

accidentalsuccess said:


> Any chance you can swap the movement holder ring so the dial feet are in the right place?
> 
> Sent from my VS986 using Tapatalk


The nh35 is married pretty tightly to its plastic holder..... it's not like the old 7002's etc.... a couple little rectangular dial dots along the edge of the holder work great.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## accidentalsuccess (Aug 24, 2014)

Yeah, I've swapped them for 3/415 but you have to be really careful. We really need a 3D printed file for these. Good to know, this one is on the list for potential mods.

Sent from my VS986 using Tapatalk


----------



## TexasTaucher (Dec 3, 2016)

just my luck, some sort of issue with shipping. either it was returned to sender, stuck at customs, or lost. pay for most expensive shipping......get screwed.


EDIT: just checked....package was returned to shipper. they will ship it out once they receive it. lawd. never again.


----------



## c0bra (Jan 12, 2017)

TexasTaucher said:


> just my luck, some sort of issue with shipping. either it was returned to sender, stuck at customs, or lost. pay for most expensive shipping......get screwed.
> 
> EDIT: just checked....package was returned to shipper. they will ship it out once they receive it. lawd. never again.


That's a total bummer.

Did you use Superbuy, Spreenow, other? Does it say why it was returned?

Maybe you can ask the agent to change the shipping method this time around. I was a bit scared to go with cheap USPS option, but it turned out much better than expected at 1 week transit. I'm still waiting on other packages from China ordered way before Sharkey.


----------



## Lochness (May 9, 2016)

TexasTaucher said:


> just my luck, some sort of issue with shipping. either it was returned to sender, stuck at customs, or lost. pay for most expensive shipping......get screwed.
> 
> EDIT: just checked....package was returned to shipper. they will ship it out once they receive it. lawd. never again.


Sorry to hear that. I chose the most expensive shipping also and had to go down to the post office to pick it up because the postman required a signature. 
When I picked up I was surprised to see that the post office would only hold it for 2 days before sending it back. 
The day I got the notice in my mailbox my wife had a $400 purse delivered and dropped off on the porch by the usps!
I think it was the shipping that we chose that required a signature in person.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TexasTaucher (Dec 3, 2016)

I used SpreeNow. It doesnt say why it was returned. I will say that spreenow did get back to my questions within a day or two. Ive ordered things from china before (ie, hid headlight bulbs/ballasts) that took no time at all. oh well, i will most likely flip the Sharkey as i have the real Tuna and i just made two pre order watch purchases back to back. lol.


----------



## alexcswong (Jan 18, 2015)

TexasTaucher said:


> I used SpreeNow. It doesnt say why it was returned. I will say that spreenow did get back to my questions within a day or two. Ive ordered things from china before (ie, hid headlight bulbs/ballasts) that took no time at all. oh well, i will most likely flip the Sharkey as i have the real Tuna and i just made two pre order watch purchases back to back. lol.


I order sharky through spreenow too, waited several weeks, told its was delay further. I canceled & get full refund. Never use spreebow again. Ask fren order through 淘宝. Cheaper too.

Sent from my SM-N910G using Tapatalk


----------



## surrealblu (Mar 4, 2014)

I got mine in a little less than 2 weeks shipped to the US. I have to say I am impressed and it even turned heads at work.










I even pre-ordered the Merkur MM300 homage and I can't wait because I have wanted an SBDX001 type watch for awhile but can't afford the 4 figure price tag!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cmdErrX (Jul 16, 2015)

surrealblu said:


> I got mine in a little less than 2 weeks shipped to the US. I have to say I am impressed and it even turned heads at work.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I have not seen anything on the Merkur MM300 yet, can yo share where you did the pre order please?


----------



## surrealblu (Mar 4, 2014)

cmdErrX said:


> I have not seen anything on the Merkur MM300 yet, can yo share where you did the pre order please?


They are in eBay from the same seller (bjbjcs) of the Sharkey Tuna. Just do a search for "Merkur Watch" and you should be able to find it. If it is done as well as the Sharkey Tuna I will be really happy!

Here are the details under the description:

ATTN
TTL price will be 299USD. 
whole Watch will be come out in June.

the rest 199 will be paid by Paypal after the whole watch come out.

Deposit Profit

1TO THose WHo Pay Deposit . the Rest Of Money will be 10% off thru Paypal.(only need to pay 179USD)

2TO those who Pay Deposit. will have priority to get the watch with MIYOTA 9015 MOVT High beat 28800BPH. (6R15 is 21600BPH)

3TO those who Pay Deposit. will have a one more free ruber strap .

4 to those who pays Deposit will have 3 years Warranty for Movt. (Half Half Shipping cost)
(After the whole watch out MOVT warranty 1 Year)

Details
Case Size:44*15MM .Strap Size : 2.0MM
Movt: Merkur Cal811(Moyota 9015 original)
Case:316L SS From Japan .
Bezel: Ceremic Bezel.
Glass: double-arc Saphire
Hands: Swiss Blue Luminous.
WR:300M
Pointer on Dial :Swiss Blue Luminous.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cmdErrX (Jul 16, 2015)

surrealblu said:


> They are in eBay from the same seller (bjbjcs) of the Sharkey Tuna. Just do a search for "Merkur Watch" and you should be able to find it. If it is done as well as the Sharkey Tuna I will be really happy!
> 
> Here are the details under the description:
> 
> ...


Thanks! I have been very happy with the Sharkey so no hesitation on this. Pre-Order completed!


----------



## surrealblu (Mar 4, 2014)

cmdErrX said:


> Thanks! I have been very happy with the Sharkey so no hesitation on this. Pre-Order completed!


I agree, the Sharkey Tuna is pretty darn nice for the price. I hope the Merkur is as well.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## topper78 (Oct 31, 2015)

ad me to the Merkur pre order deposit made group as well...


----------



## rhaykal (Feb 10, 2014)

I couldnt bring myself to pre-order the Merkur MM. I ended up pre-order the Sharkey MM. Super stoked for it!


----------



## surrealblu (Mar 4, 2014)

rhaykal said:


> I couldnt bring myself to pre-order the Merkur MM. I ended up pre-order the Sharkey MM. Super stoked for it!


I couldn't find the Sharkey on eBay, just the Merkur. Is there a link I missed?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rhaykal (Feb 10, 2014)

st2130: https://world.taobao.com/item/548688867640.htm?fromSite=main&spm=686.1000925.0.0.87yIXq

eta2824: https://world.taobao.com/item/548636197543.htm?fromSite=main


----------



## surrealblu (Mar 4, 2014)

rhaykal said:


> st2130: https://world.taobao.com/item/548688867640.htm?fromSite=main&spm=686.1000925.0.0.87yIXq
> 
> eta2824: https://world.taobao.com/item/548636197543.htm?fromSite=main


Oh, so only those sites. I will stick with eBay just to be good and the fact that I will get the the miyota 9015 movement. Thanks for the info!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rhaykal (Feb 10, 2014)

no worries. I used superbuy and it was insanely simple. plus at right under $110 for hi-beat movement and right under $160 for the eta version and it being made from Sharkey maker (Mr. Shen), it was a no brainer


----------



## surrealblu (Mar 4, 2014)

rhaykal said:


> no worries. I used superbuy and it was insanely simple. plus at right under $110 for hi-beat movement and right under $160 for the eta version and it being made from Sharkey maker (Mr. Shen), it was a no brainer


Since I just am not sure the translation, can anyone break down the total cost difference. The Merkur is $279 with the miyota movement. What is the ETA total cost USD?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rhaykal (Feb 10, 2014)

So if you go through superbuy, the eta version will be ~$162 before shipping. (152+10 fee to use their service). I am to understand that the shipping will be charged once they get the product before they ship to you. the st2130 (eta clone) cost me ~$108 before shipping.

From what I am understanding is that there will be a white, yellow, and orange dial version of the sharkey MM released at some point as well but black will be first. At the price of the st2130 version, I'm gonna try and go for all the colors of it.


----------



## dpage (Dec 24, 2010)

Mine was $184.50?



rhaykal said:


> So if you go through superbuy, the eta version will be ~$162 before shipping. (152+10 fee to use their service). I am to understand that the shipping will be charged once they get the product before they ship to you. the st2130 (eta clone) cost me ~$108 before shipping.
> 
> From what I am understanding is that there will be a white, yellow, and orange dial version of the sharkey MM released at some point as well but black will be first. At the price of the st2130 version, I'm gonna try and go for all the colors of it.


----------



## c0bra (Jan 12, 2017)

surrealblu said:


> Since I just am not sure the translation, can anyone break down the total cost difference. The Merkur is $279 with the miyota movement. What is the ETA total cost USD?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


As per dpage, the ETA2824 version costs $185 after PP conversion fee but before shipping. As rhaykal said, the Sea-Gull ST2130 version would be $108 before shipping.

You pay Superbuy and they will purchase the item on Taobao (like Amazon in China) and ship it to their warehouse. Then you will pick from several shipping options and pay for that. My PVD Sharkey Tuna was $140 and less than $10 to ship. Took less than 2 weeks to receive from start to finish.

Ebay markup on the Sharkey watches is kind of crazy to me. I also dig the Sharkey logo!


----------



## rhaykal (Feb 10, 2014)

I dig the sharkey logo as well. Also very nice build quality. Happy with my two tunas and my 6105

Sent from my LG-H910 using Tapatalk


----------



## surrealblu (Mar 4, 2014)

c0bra said:


> As per dpage, the ETA2824 version costs $185 after PP conversion fee but before shipping. As rhaykal said, the Sea-Gull ST2130 version would be $108 before shipping.
> 
> You pay Superbuy and they will purchase the item on Taobao (like Amazon in China) and ship it to their warehouse. Then you will pick from several shipping options and pay for that. My PVD Sharkey Tuna was $140 and less than $10 to ship. Took less than 2 weeks to receive from start to finish.
> 
> Ebay markup on the Sharkey watches is kind of crazy to me. I also dig the Sharkey logo!


Just to be sure. Is that $185 (roughly $200 shipped) the full price?

I will probably stick with the Merkur just because it seems like less hassle. I got the Sharkey Tuna from this seller and it was super smooth.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## c0bra (Jan 12, 2017)

surrealblu said:


> Just to be sure. Is that $185 (roughly $200 shipped) the full price?
> 
> I will probably stick with the Merkur just because it seems like less hassle. I got the Sharkey Tuna from this seller and it was super smooth.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


$200 shipped would be all in price. I was apprehensive about Superbuy and using a Chinese shipping agent before the Sharkey Tuna purchase. I went ahead and pulled the trigger after lots of research on the forum. Now that I've used them and have the experience, I couldn't imagine paying the ebay premium when the watch is getting shipped from China either way. The process was easier than expected.

For me the shark logo is a plus as well. I have a lot of watches on my buy list so I'll likely pass on the MM for now, but an orange version will definitely be considered. I'm currently debating which version of the Sharkey Apocalypse to pick up.

Too many nice affordable watches out there! Gotta pace myself.


----------



## dpage (Dec 24, 2010)

Now they are hitting me up for an additional $31 and it's not for shipping WTF!



dpage said:


> Mine was $184.50?


----------



## trip_67 (Nov 19, 2010)

I ordered this for my Sharkey Tuna, $23.72. The thing about this is it has an extender Z clasp, so if I don't like the bracelet, I can switch the clasp out with something else. Where else can you find an extender clasp for that price?SALE- CONDOR Heavy 22mm Stainless Steel Watch Bracelet, Quality SAVE ££`s on RRP | eBay
]


----------



## c0bra (Jan 12, 2017)

dpage said:


> Now they are hitting me up for an additional $31 and it's not for shipping WTF!


Wow, not cool. The price for ETA on Taobao increased 200 yuan since yesterday.

I bet when the agent went to order it the price was increased.


----------



## dpage (Dec 24, 2010)

The only problem is I bought and paid for it at least 6 hours prior to getting the news. So far superbuy has been useless at resolving this.



c0bra said:


> Wow, not cool. The price for ETA on Taobao increased 200 yuan since yesterday.
> 
> I bet when the agent went to order it the price was increased.


----------



## c0bra (Jan 12, 2017)

dpage said:


> The only problem is I bought and paid for it at least 6 hours prior to getting the news. So far superbuy has been useless at resolving this.


I bet they'll say pay the new price or take a refund. When you make payment to them, a person then has to purchase from the merchant on Taobao. The time difference there probably doesn't help the process either.

Not saying it's right, but you're likely stuck. Let us know how it goes, fingers crossed.


----------



## c0bra (Jan 12, 2017)

trip_67 said:


> I ordered this for my Sharkey Tuna, $23.72. The thing about this is it has an extender Z clasp, so if I don't like the bracelet, I can switch the clasp out with something else. Where else can you find an extender clasp for that price?SALE- CONDOR Heavy 22mm Stainless Steel Watch Bracelet, Quality SAVE ££`s on RRP | eBay
> ]


That is an awesome price for an extender clasp, something I've been looking out for as well. Post back your thoughts when you receive it.


----------



## trip_67 (Nov 19, 2010)

c0bra said:


> That is an awesome price for an extender clasp, something I've been looking out for as well. Post back your thoughts when you receive it.


For the past two years, I have ordered the 18mm and 20mm's from them, I see no reason why this would be any different. They aren't Omega quality, but they work well and are easy to switch to shark mesh. I usually pay for this and order a shark mesh for $9-10 and have a decent setup for cheap. I would like to get a BOR bracelet for cheap and see it this clasp fits, if not I have no problem using it on mesh.


----------



## Beau_777 (Mar 19, 2014)

The Sharkey fits in nicely with my other divers. I ordered the Sharkey MM as well, great value!









Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## KarmaToBurn (Sep 18, 2012)

rhaykal said:


> st2130: https://world.taobao.com/item/548688867640.htm?fromSite=main&spm=686.1000925.0.0.87yIXq
> 
> eta2824: https://world.taobao.com/item/548636197543.htm?fromSite=main


Is there a way to see this listing in the link? I click on it an it brings me to the Taobao World site where it says the item can't be shipped internationally and gives no details.


----------



## taike (Mar 7, 2014)

KarmaToBurn said:


> Is there a way to see this listing in the link? I click on it an it brings me to the Taobao World site where it says the item can't be shipped internationally and gives no details.


Set your location to China


----------



## KarmaToBurn (Sep 18, 2012)

taike said:


> Set your location to China


Thanks for the reply. I did set it to China mainland but whenever I made the change it goes to the TaoBao front page for me, not the product page.


----------



## guijizhupiw (Oct 10, 2014)

Merkur Japan 9015Tuna Diver Automatic wristwatch MarineMaster Man sbdx001 Homage another insteretig one found on ebay


----------



## c0bra (Jan 12, 2017)

KarmaToBurn said:


> Thanks for the reply. I did set it to China mainland but whenever I made the change it goes to the TaoBao front page for me, not the product page.


Try this: https://m.intl.taobao.com/detail/de...7640&fromSite=main&spm=686.1000925.0.0.87yIXq

Or copy and paste the link to Superbuy search box.


----------



## dpage (Dec 24, 2010)

After the second price increase in 2 days I cancelled the order. I will not buy from superbuy or *shencheng812 ever again.*


----------



## c0bra (Jan 12, 2017)

dpage said:


> After the second price increase in 2 days I cancelled the order. I will not buy from superbuy or *shencheng812 ever again.*


That's really unfortunate, sorry to hear it didn't work out. These Sharkmasters are up to around $150 and $240 shipped by my estimates. Crazy how quickly prices jumped, likely due to high demand.

The Sharkey Apocalypse is still holding at reasonable prices.


----------



## trip_67 (Nov 19, 2010)

trip_67 said:


> I ordered this for my Sharkey Tuna, $23.72. The thing about this is it has an extender Z clasp, so if I don't like the bracelet, I can switch the clasp out with something else. Where else can you find an extender clasp for that price?SALE- CONDOR Heavy 22mm Stainless Steel Watch Bracelet, Quality SAVE ££`s on RRP | eBay
> ]


Here it is on the watch. Not bad, fits nice and looks different enough. Plus it has the extender clasp, I love using these for micro adjustments, just release a notch or two throughout the day as needed. 
]


----------



## Goodfellas (Dec 19, 2016)

Beau_777 said:


> The Sharkey fits in nicely with my other divers. I ordered the Sharkey MM as well, great value!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sweet collection!

Sent from my BLN-L24 using Tapatalk


----------



## maverick13z (Sep 11, 2016)

dpage said:


> After the second price increase in 2 days I cancelled the order. I will not buy from superbuy or *shencheng812 ever again.*


Are you referring to this Sharkey or the MM homage with the price increase


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

guijizhupiw said:


> Merkur Japan 9015Tuna Diver Automatic wristwatch MarineMaster Man sbdx001 Homage another insteretig one found on ebay


So an exact copy of the MM300 ...homage sure I will go w that

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jtaka1 (Feb 12, 2011)

Sorry


----------



## jtaka1 (Feb 12, 2011)

bruno84sd said:


> Hi all, after some times, i finish my sharkey mod...  i love it !
> Thanks all for help me.
> Just one question : what is the reference for the glass ( mine is not perfect ) ?
> 
> ...


Nice and unique. 
Where did u get the chapter ring from. The stock one is brass so I painted mine black. 









Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## jtaka1 (Feb 12, 2011)

jtaka1 said:


> Painted the chapter ring black and changed the hands. Still on the fence about the hands, but I think it looks better now.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


New hands. And back stock insert. Do you guys think the minute hand is too big?









Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## toughie_g (Mar 17, 2010)

jtaka1 said:


> New hands. And back stock insert. Do you guys think the minute hand is too big?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jtaka1 (Feb 12, 2011)

toughie_g said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Feet need to be cut.


----------



## Chp5 (Mar 26, 2014)

Just bought one off of eBay.

Japan NH35 Tuna Can Diver Automatic wristwatch Marine Master Man Turtle Master | eBay


----------



## shun0189 (Apr 9, 2016)

I like this one


----------



## shun0189 (Apr 9, 2016)

With SBBN015


----------



## Crater (Sep 11, 2011)

Received the Sharkey Tuna from a great member here.

Few shots, some with my SBBN035. Love the Tuna case, they look good on every strap.


----------



## jonasbry (Jun 20, 2012)

Does anyone know if the upcoming Sharkey MM300 is coming from the same factory as the Merkur/Ouroboros MM300?

On the pictures shown on Taobao the lume on the indices of the Sharkey seems to be more yellow compared with the Merkur.


----------



## smille76 (May 3, 2013)

jonasbry said:


> Does anyone know if the upcoming Sharkey MM300 is coming from the same factory as the Merkur/Ouroboros MM300?
> 
> On the pictures shown on Taobao the lume on the indices of the Sharkey seems to be more yellow compared with the Merkur.


Not the same factory. Sharkey MM300 is made by the same guy that made Sharkey 6105 and Sharkey Tuna.

Uroborus and Merkur are made by another factory.

I had 2 Sharkys and still have the Tuna homage and the Uroborus Puck homage. The quality was excellent, especially the Puck homage. I had about 30 chinese made microbrands watches since 2012 (Helson, Benarus, Halios, Armida, DeepBlue,etc) and the quality felt identical; tight machining, great even brushed surfaces and the lume was outstanding.

I'm pretty sure that these are made in a factory used by well known brands.

Bottom line, get the one you prefer. I
At these silly low prices, they are a great deal for sure and an easy flip if you don't like them.

Cheers,

S.

Envoyé de mon Nexus 5X en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## dpeete (Jul 22, 2013)

jonasbry said:


> Does anyone know if the upcoming Sharkey MM300 is coming from the same factory as the Merkur/Ouroboros MM300?
> 
> On the pictures shown on Taobao the lume on the indices of the Sharkey seems to be more yellow compared with the Merkur.


What are the links you are using? Despite purchasing Sharkey v1 and v2 through Spreenow I seem to be totally inept at finding the MM300.


----------



## c0bra (Jan 12, 2017)

dpeete said:


> What are the links you are using? Despite purchasing Sharkey v1 and v2 through Spreenow I seem to be totally inept at finding the MM300.


Search for SBDX001 and you'll find the Sharkey MM300. There are 2 movement versions: Sea-Gull ST2130 and ETA 2824.


----------



## adnj (Aug 22, 2010)

Nice. I'll have to look into these. 

Sent from my SM-P600 using Tapatalk


----------



## TexasTaucher (Dec 3, 2016)

Finally received mine after 3 months. It had been sent back. Ive had 3 tracking numbers. Anyway, the watch isnt bad. In fact i really like it apart from a tolerance/clearance issue with the bezel and a slightly misaligned chapter ring. movement holds good time and the crystal is nice. Stock strap is actually very comfortable. 

However now i really want a sbbn017 or even better a 7549.


----------



## Chp5 (Mar 26, 2014)

I'm really enjoying mine. I put it on a chunky 22mm bracelet I had laying around and it wears well and good looking IMO.


----------



## olavii (Dec 4, 2016)

3 weeks from asia. Quality is A+. Couldn't be happier!
Put it on bracelet from watchgecko.


----------



## c0bra (Jan 12, 2017)

olavii said:


> 3 weeks from asia. Quality is A+. Couldn't be happier!
> Put it on bracelet from watchgecko.


Not normally a fan of polished bracelets, but that one looks really good! The polished surfaces on the lugs match really well with the bracelet. Well done sir!


----------



## adnj (Aug 22, 2010)

jtaka1 said:


> Nice and unique.
> Where did u get the chapter ring from. The stock one is brass so I painted mine black.
> 
> 
> ...


Is it just me or is tge pip slightly off center?

Sent from my SM-P600 using Tapatalk


----------



## jtaka1 (Feb 12, 2011)

adnj said:


> Is it just me or is tge pip slightly off center?
> 
> Sent from my SM-P600 using Tapatalk


It is off center.


----------



## frenco (Oct 23, 2011)

I think those who do not keep the bezel properly aligned should be tortured for weeks and then eaten alive by red ants.


----------



## adnj (Aug 22, 2010)

frenco said:


> I think those who do not keep the bezel properly aligned should be tortured for weeks and then eaten alive by red ants.


I was referring to the location of the oil with respect to the inverted Delta indicator on the bezel. It looks like it's off center just a bit.

Sent from my LOGIC L5.5E using Tapatalk


----------



## frenco (Oct 23, 2011)

ops you are right, it is off, and by the way, it's the weakest part of the product, not very bright and too small. a bigger, brighter pip would have been great


----------



## adnj (Aug 22, 2010)

Have any of these actually been pressure tested? I sometimes do need the water resistance. 

Sent from my SM-P600 using Tapatalk


----------



## c0bra (Jan 12, 2017)

adnj said:


> Have any of these actually been pressure tested? I sometimes do need the water resistance.
> 
> Sent from my SM-P600 using Tapatalk


Not sure about pressure testing, but there are several real world tests throughout this thread. Here's some good ones I found with a quick search.

Water pump test - post # 130
Diving - post # 417
Surfing - post # 444


----------



## deluded (Jul 26, 2012)

My Sharkey Tuna has been my daily beater since I received it. I hardly notice it's there most of the time. Probably one of my best watch purchases so far.



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cmdErrX (Jul 16, 2015)

Still luv'n it


----------



## adnj (Aug 22, 2010)

cmdErrX said:


> Still luv'n it


What bracelet do you have in this pic?

Sent from my SM-P600 using Tapatalk


----------



## frenco (Oct 23, 2011)

I've been wearing mine since xmas and I love it, after an initial period of being a bit slow, it's now less than half a second off per day.
I should have bought a second one just in case!


----------



## cmdErrX (Jul 16, 2015)

adnj said:


> What bracelet do you have in this pic?
> 
> Sent from my SM-P600 using Tapatalk


That is a Super Engineer I had sitting around that I picked up at strapcode some time ago. Thought I would give it a try and ended up really liking the look.


----------



## c0bra (Jan 12, 2017)

Sharkey on Bonetto Cinturini with PVD buckle. Smells great! Doesn't look too bad either.


----------



## [email protected] (May 27, 2006)

Nice looking watch and good value


----------



## REDHELLOMOTO (Feb 12, 2013)

Hi guys, wears best to buy these sharkeys,are they still available. Thanks

Sent from my HTC One_M8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Chamberlain Haller (Apr 19, 2017)

c0bra said:


> Sharkey on Bonetto Cinturini with PVD buckle. Smells great! Doesn't look too bad either.


Love this combo.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Chamberlain Haller (Apr 19, 2017)

REDHELLOMOTO said:


> Hi guys, wears best to buy these sharkeys,are they still available. Thanks
> 
> Sent from my HTC One_M8 using Tapatalk


I just bought one in PVD from that famous auction site. Search Japan NH35 and you'll find them.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## c0bra (Jan 12, 2017)

REDHELLOMOTO said:


> Hi guys, wears best to buy these sharkeys,are they still available. Thanks
> 
> Sent from my HTC One_M8 using Tapatalk


I ordered mine using buying agent Superbuy, others have used Spreenow. They buy the watch directly from Taobao, sort of a Chinese Amazon.

Search sbbn015 or sbbn017 and set max price to ¥900. Stainless is ¥880 and PVD is ¥900.


----------



## trip_67 (Nov 19, 2010)

For those that don't want to spreenow or superbuy, this seller on ebay has them. Good price too and free shipping.
Japan NH35 Tuna Can Diver Automatic wristwatch Marine Master Man Turtle Master | eBay


----------



## Chamberlain Haller (Apr 19, 2017)

trip_67 said:


> For those that don't want to spreenow or superbuy, this seller on ebay has them. Good price too and free shipping.
> Japan NH35 Tuna Can Diver Automatic wristwatch Marine Master Man Turtle Master | eBay


That's where I ordered mine from. Currently in customs in New York. Hopefully get it this week. Ordered the PVD version.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Fazi64 (Sep 1, 2009)

My Sharkey progenitor - Titaniumer )


----------



## adnj (Aug 22, 2010)

How the lume on this one?


----------



## cmdErrX (Jul 16, 2015)

adnj said:


> How the lume on this one?


Great!


----------



## Chamberlain Haller (Apr 19, 2017)

Fresh from the post office. Don't think I've ever had better bang for the buck at $179 shipped. Took about 10 days to arrive.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## smille76 (May 3, 2013)

Chamberlain Haller said:


> Fresh from the post office. Don't think I've ever had better bang for the buck at $179 shipped. Took about 10 days to arrive.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hi!!

Did you got it from the eBay seller or from a Taobao agent?

S.

Envoyé de mon Nexus 5X en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## Chamberlain Haller (Apr 19, 2017)

smille76 said:


> Hi!!
> 
> Did you got it from the eBay seller or from a Taobao agent?
> 
> ...


From the eBay seller.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## TimeIsRunningBackwards (Jun 10, 2017)

I got mine a few days ago. Everything was fine for a day. But all of a sudden the bezel didnt work anymore and I had the bezel in my hand. As you can see the wire came out too. So now it's at my watchmaker who said he will repair it but that there is no way of saying that this will not happen again. Not so cool actually.


----------



## ffnc1020 (Apr 11, 2017)

Not sure if anyone has already posted these here. I found these on a Chinese forum, posted on April 25.


----------



## Chamberlain Haller (Apr 19, 2017)

ffnc1020 said:


> View attachment 12115986
> View attachment 12115994
> View attachment 12116010
> View attachment 12116018
> ...


Does that say Sharkmaster?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## AVS_Racing (Aug 16, 2014)

^^ Where can you get such shark master


----------



## surrealblu (Mar 4, 2014)

AVS_Racing said:


> ^^ Where can you get such shark master


I too would like to know because the Merkur OceanMaster keeps stalling.

Sent from a magical unicorn


----------



## c0bra (Jan 12, 2017)

AVS_Racing said:


> ^^ Where can you get such shark master


Search for SBDX001 on superbuy or spreenow. There are Sharkmaster versions with Sea-Gull or ETA movement.


----------



## smille76 (May 3, 2013)

Ok, I found it, about 250$ USD.

Is it released now or a pre-sale like the other competitors (Uroborus, Merkur)?

Wondering who will be the 1st to release their "SMM" (Shark Marine Master?!

S.

Envoyé de mon Nexus 5X en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## c0bra (Jan 12, 2017)

smille76 said:


> Ok, I found it, about 250$ USD.
> 
> Is it released now or a pre-sale like the other competitors (Uroborus, Merkur)?
> 
> ...


The Sea-Gull ST2130 version is around USD $150. I believe the Sharkey versions are ship on order.


----------



## Chamberlain Haller (Apr 19, 2017)

c0bra said:


> The Sea-Gull ST2130 version is around USD $150. I believe the Sharkey versions are ship on order.


I'd love to see some real world photos of it.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## KarmaToBurn (Sep 18, 2012)

c0bra said:


> The Sea-Gull ST2130 version is around USD $150. I believe the Sharkey versions are ship on order.


Are the ones listed for around $150 just pre-order prices or the final price? Through Spreenow they seem to be listed between 850 and 1950 yuan.


----------



## ffnc1020 (Apr 11, 2017)

Not sure about the final price, but those should be the preorder retail prices (as in not deposit) for ETA and SeaGull version.
I've been snooping around the Chinese sharkey forum and those photos are the most recent updates. No idea when they will start to ship out.


----------



## smille76 (May 3, 2013)

I already have the Mini-Puck homage on preorder from Uroborus without any delivery estimate so I'll wait a bit before sending more money in their direction but the price is tempting!!

S.


----------



## taike (Mar 7, 2014)

smille76 said:


> I already have the Mini-Puck homage on preorder from Uroborus without any delivery estimate so I'll wait a bit before sending more money in their direction but the price is tempting!!
> 
> S.


Interestingly enough, the pucks come with a warning on superbuy that they may be counterfeit


----------



## smille76 (May 3, 2013)

taike said:


> Interestingly enough, the pucks come with a warning on superbuy that they may be counterfeit


Lol!

I had one of their first Puck homage. I sold it because it was just slightly too large for my wrist at 47mm. The smaller one is identical but shrinked down a bit at 44mm/22mm lugs and it uses a quartz movement, rarely seen too; a Seiko VH31 that ticks 4 times/second. About 150$ USD.

Counterfeit or not, it was finished pretty well and easily on par with micros costing 3 X more for the same type of quality (Benarus, Halios, Helson). For 225$, it was just unbeatable.

It probably comes from the same parts supplier in HK/China that Fullswing and Longio uses because the lume was excellent and the finishing of the case was top notch. Only good words to say about these guys (besides the ethical debate but this post is not about this).

Cheers,

Seb

Envoyé de mon Nexus 5X en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## ffnc1020 (Apr 11, 2017)

smille76 said:


> Lol!
> 
> I had one of their first Puck homage. I sold it because it was just slightly too large for my wrist at 47mm. The smaller one is identical but shrinked down a bit at 44mm/22mm lugs and it uses a quartz movement, rarely seen too; a Seiko VH31 that ticks 4 times/second. About 150$ USD.
> 
> ...


How do I find this? Is it on eBay or taobao?


----------



## smille76 (May 3, 2013)

ffnc1020 said:


> How do I find this? Is it on eBay or taobao?


Hi,

Here is the link. I'll post it here at once since I had about 4 PM's regarding the exact same question.

http://www.spreenow.com/taobao-agen...com_jumi&fileid=27&shop=taobao&i=549000910619

Here is what I know. The price listed on Spreenow is 500 yuans but it is just a deposit. When you add it to your cart, they will charge you 850 yuans. I asked them why they charge this amount, they told me it will be the approx. final amount required and they prefer to be paid fully upfront (Spreenow) on preordered items. If the final cost is lower, you will get a refund. If it is higher, you will be charged a little more, but the seller told them about 800-900 yuans Will be the final cost.

The watch will be 44mm/22mm lugs, comes on a "frane" like strap. It is quartz powered, but uses a rarely seen movement. 3 versions are made; black dial and bezel, blue dial and bezel and a DLC/PVD (not sure) all-black version. It is a Seiko VH31 quartz movement; it ticks 4 times a second to give the look of an automatic. It is no precisionist, but should be better than the boring "tick-tick' of regular quartz.

Delivery time is still unknown, but since the seller (Uroborus) delivered their past Puck homage in about 3 months, I took a chance on the preorder.

This is all I know so I hope it helps!!

Cheers,

Seb

Envoyé de mon Nexus 5X en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## Chamberlain Haller (Apr 19, 2017)

Almost a week in and my Sharkey Tuna has settled in to +15 seconds a day. I'm completely happy with that. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Fazi64 (Sep 1, 2009)

Super watch, for reasonable price - below you can see my one:


----------



## Fazi64 (Sep 1, 2009)

Uuuuups !!! Super watch, for reasonable price - below you can see my one:


----------



## jonasbry (Jun 20, 2012)

There are some pictures of the UROBORUS MM300 "homage" that the sellers have posted, they look quite nice.


----------



## smille76 (May 3, 2013)

jonasbry said:


> There are some pictures of the UROBORUS MM300 "homage" that the sellers have posted, they look quite nice.
> 
> View attachment 12262842
> 
> ...


Hi,

I'm on the preorder of the Uroborus MM300. I had their Puck homage and the quality was stellar and on par with other micros costing 3 times more. Looked identical in quality to watches from Helson, Deep Blue, Halios, etc.

Supposed to be ready in August 2017. I also preordered their mini-Puck quartz homage as well.

Was about 230$ USD for the MM300 and 170$ USD for the puck.

I debated between the Merkur MM300, the Sharky MM300 and the Uroborus; looks like they are the closest to completing the project and I took a chance with them.

S.

Envoyé de mon Nexus 5X en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## phlabrooy (Dec 25, 2011)

smille76 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I'm on the preorder of the Uroborus MM300. I had their Puck homage and the quality was stellar and on par with other micros costing 3 times more. Looked identical in quality to watches from Helson, Deep Blue, Halios, etc.
> 
> ...


That looks pretty good !

So what is the movement in the Uroboros MM300 ? It was supposed to be the NE15 (6R15) ?

Regards,


----------



## smille76 (May 3, 2013)

phlabrooy said:


> That looks pretty good !
> 
> So what is the movement in the Uroboros MM300 ? It was supposed to be the NE15 (6R15) ?
> 
> Regards,


It has the Seagull ST2130 according to the Chinese spec sheet

Envoyé de mon Nexus 5X en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## phlabrooy (Dec 25, 2011)

smille76 said:


> It has the Seagull ST2130 according to the Chinese spec sheet


Thanks for the quick reply !

That's a bit disappointing though ... was really looking forward to it with the NE15 aboard. Was interested to compare it to my Anko ...

Regards,


----------



## smille76 (May 3, 2013)

phlabrooy said:


> Thanks for the quick reply !
> 
> That's a bit disappointing though ... was really looking forward to it with the NE15 aboard. Was interested to compare it to my Anko ...
> 
> Regards,


Hi,

I think there was an option to get an ETA 2824 but I'd prefer a Seagull for this kind of knockoff homage. I'd never be 100% sure of the movement inside anyways; with the monocase watch, It would be hard to confirm.

At 235$, this is a no brainer IMO, Seagull or not!

S.

Envoyé de mon Nexus 5X en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## vuanh1408 (May 4, 2016)

phlabrooy said:


> That looks pretty good !
> 
> So what is the movement in the Uroboros MM300 ? It was supposed to be the NE15 (6R15) ?
> 
> Regards,


IMO, i prefer the Seagull ST2130 to NE15 coz ST2130 is a very sturdy movement, and it is 28800-bph, so it is smoothier than the NE15:-d


----------



## Chamberlain Haller (Apr 19, 2017)

smille76 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I'm on the preorder of the Uroborus MM300. I had their Puck homage and the quality was stellar and on par with other micros costing 3 times more. Looked identical in quality to watches from Helson, Deep Blue, Halios, etc.
> 
> ...


Is it possible that the name is photoshopped on a real MM300? The font is so different and it looks off and grainy in the second pic.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## taike (Mar 7, 2014)

Chamberlain Haller said:


> Is it possible that the name is photoshopped on a real MM300? The font is so different and it looks off and grainy in the second pic.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


Quite possible. They used real halios puck picture when marketing their preorder.


----------



## Chamberlain Haller (Apr 19, 2017)

taike said:


> Quite possible. They used real halios puck picture when marketing their preorder.


The areas around the logo don't match the rest of the dial, there's a blur. Someone has probably used the photoshop clone stamp tool to cover up the Seiko logo. The new logo doesn't match in color to the Marinemaster font, either. 








I'm convinced this isn't the actual production watch. I hope it looks that cool, but I wouldn't bank on it.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## smille76 (May 3, 2013)

Chamberlain Haller said:


> Is it possible that the name is photoshopped on a real MM300? The font is so different and it looks off and grainy in the second pic.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


Hi,

It is quite possible, good catch there.

However, I was so impressed by their Puck knockoff (my biggest surprise of 2017 so far) that I'm willing to risk it on this one.

Will report here if I have some news.

Cheers,

Seb

Envoyé de mon Nexus 5X en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## Chamberlain Haller (Apr 19, 2017)

smille76 said:


> Hi,
> 
> It is quite possible, good catch there.
> 
> ...


Yeah I wish I had gotten in on the pvd puck. I love that watch and I have big wrists. Perfect for me.

I have the PVD Sharkey Tuna, it's impressive, but I'm not wearing it much. I may sell it, not sure yet. But I'd love the MM300 if it's close to those pics.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

Chamberlain Haller said:


> The areas around the logo don't match the rest of the dial, there's a blur. Someone has probably used the photoshop clone stamp tool to cover up the Seiko logo. The new logo doesn't match in color to the Marinemaster font, either.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Compare to this one and based on the angle you should see the movement Numb , Japan ... so unless photoshopped could be very very similar










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## solar g-shocker (Feb 16, 2006)

Don't see any script near the 6....
Would be a great opportunity to try out a MM300 for size/weight much like buying a PAM homage before you buy the real deal or save for one 
Neil


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## muchacho_ (Feb 11, 2012)

jonasbry said:


> There are some pictures of the UROBORUS MM300 "homage" that the sellers have posted, they look quite nice.
> 
> View attachment 12262842


What the actual f**k? It's my photo of MM300 photoshopped...

Seiko MM300 SBDX001 by muchacho86, on Flickr


----------



## muchacho_ (Feb 11, 2012)

Where did you find it?


----------



## jonasbry (Jun 20, 2012)

muchacho_ said:


> Where did you find it?


You have got to love our oriental friends.

Here is the link - https://item.taobao.com/item.htm?id=548636861972


----------



## adnj (Aug 22, 2010)

In for a good laugh! 😅 Now you're supposed to receive royalty payments. 

Sent from my SM-P600 using Tapatalk


----------



## jjohn73 (Dec 26, 2014)

Chamberlain Haller said:


> The areas around the logo don't match the rest of the dial, there's a blur. Someone has probably used the photoshop clone stamp tool to cover up the Seiko logo. The new logo doesn't match in color to the Marinemaster font, either.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wow! You have a very good eye for this sort of thing.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

muchacho_ said:


> What the actual f**k? It's my photo of MM300 photoshopped...
> 
> Seiko MM300 SBDX001 by muchacho86, on Flickr


Why wouldn't they steal a copy your photo? They stole the design for a copy/fake watch anyway.


----------



## kcoops (Sep 13, 2014)

Ive had both the all stainless and pvd versions for a few months. I haven't worn them much, I just don't love the logo. I had some yobokies parts, a type 1 dial, and a 31.5mm ever tite crystal laying around, and after I took the case apart and brad blasted it, I put this together. I like it now, but I'm not going to keep it. I have some stuff coming from dagaz for the pvd one too.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ffnc1020 (Apr 11, 2017)

The maker of sharkey watches is showing off the Sharkey MM300 in their discussion chat group. Here are some pictures. Looks like he is doing some final tweaking and they should be going out soon.
This is a prototype that he is wearing.


----------



## jonasbry (Jun 20, 2012)

That looks great but the damn logo ruins the look of the watch!


----------



## smille76 (May 3, 2013)

jonasbry said:


> That looks great but the damn logo ruins the look of the watch!


Hi,

I actually prefer that they went for a logo instead of choosing another silly sounding mushroom brand name.

S.

Envoyé de mon Nexus 5X en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## ffnc1020 (Apr 11, 2017)

[SUB][/SUB]More pictures on Mr. Shen himself! And lume shot. He is still tweaking the lume compound on the bezel.
Overall it looks pretty sweet to me. I don't mind the shark logo. I agree with smille76 it's better then some weird nonsensical name.
He'll start the final assembly tomorrow and anybody preordered should be getting it this month.
Edit: For nitpickers, he mentioned the bezel insert on this one is messed up a little and should sit higher. He'll be fixing it.


----------



## Chamberlain Haller (Apr 19, 2017)

ffnc1020 said:


> [SUB][/SUB]More pictures on Mr. Shen himself! And lume shot. He is still tweaking the lume compound on the bezel.
> Overall it looks pretty sweet to me. I don't mind the shark logo. I agree with smille76 it's better then some weird nonsensical name.
> He'll start the final assembly tomorrow and anybody preordered should be getting it this month.
> Edit: For nitpickers, he mentioned the bezel insert on this one is messed up a little and should sit higher. He'll be fixing it.
> ...


Looks great! I like the bezel insert below the bezel.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## jonasbry (Jun 20, 2012)

ffnc1020 said:


> More pictures on Mr. Shen himself! And lume shot. He is still tweaking the lume compound on the bezel.
> Overall it looks pretty sweet to me. I don't mind the shark logo. I agree with smille76 it's better then some weird nonsensical name.
> He'll start the final assembly tomorrow and anybody preordered should be getting it this month.
> Edit: For nitpickers, he mentioned the bezel insert on this one is messed up a little and should sit higher. He'll be fixing it.


Where are these being posed?


----------



## accidentalsuccess (Aug 24, 2014)

Thanks for posting! Almost forgot I had one on order (ok,not really). Can't wait!

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## ffnc1020 (Apr 11, 2017)

jonasbry said:


> Where are these being posed?


He shared them in a group chat.


----------



## rhaykal (Feb 10, 2014)

This is looking great! Can't wait to get the final product in hand! Hoping it'll ship with a bracelet. And as for the logo, I actually do prefer the shark logo over the other funky names. Plus it'll go with my Sharky Tuna, pvd Tuna, and 6105.


----------



## TwentiethCenturyFox (Mar 8, 2014)

I have a vintage seiko 7549-7010 300mm and absolutely love the watch. Given the two options I would highly endorse the Seiko as the watch to get. Only gaining value over ti,w.


----------



## Radar1 (Mar 1, 2013)

I guess this is the same watch as the Merkur, with some variable branding.


----------



## ffnc1020 (Apr 11, 2017)

rhaykal said:


> This is looking great! Can't wait to get the final product in hand! Hoping it'll ship with a bracelet. And as for the logo, I actually do prefer the shark logo over the other funky names. Plus it'll go with my Sharky Tuna, pvd Tuna, and 6105.


So I learned from the chatter that the watch will ship out with only the rubber. But they will send out the steel bracelet once they received them later this month in a separate shipment. All preorders will get the bracelet.


----------



## smille76 (May 3, 2013)

Radar1 said:


> I guess this is the same watch as the Merkur, with some variable branding.


+1.

I ordered the Uroborus version just to add some diversity to this release!!

We should start a new thread to discuss about these 3 MM300 homages and put all updates there.

Cheers,

Seb

Envoyé de mon Nexus 5X en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## Radar1 (Mar 1, 2013)

smille76 said:


> +1.
> 
> I ordered the Uroborus version just to add some diversity to this release!!
> 
> ...


So it's the same seller, Seb? Thx.


----------



## smille76 (May 3, 2013)

Radar1 said:


> So it's the same seller, Seb? Thx.


Hi Don,

I think that they are 3 different teams (Sharky, Uroborus and Merkur). However, I am pretty sure they source their components at the same place.

I decided on the Uroborus version, even if it was slightly more expensive. Their Halios Puck homage I had was simply stunning and easily the most impressive sub -300$ watch I saw in a long time....felt like a 700$ Helson/Benarus/Halios.

Cheers,

Seb

Envoyé de mon Nexus 5X en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## Radar1 (Mar 1, 2013)

smille76 said:


> Hi Don,
> 
> I think that they are 3 different teams (Sharky, Uroborus and Merkur). However, I am pretty sure they source their components at the same place.
> 
> ...


Uroborus has the gilt accenting?


----------



## smille76 (May 3, 2013)

Radar1 said:


> Uroborus has the gilt accenting?


Their old version looked like it had, but their new photoshopped version have their "new" logo and will look like a standard MM300.....but you never know with these kind of watches. At 230$, I'm willing to gamble a bit on this one!

S.

Envoyé de mon Nexus 5X en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## skylinegtr_34 (May 29, 2015)

So we can not pop open those MM300 cases? Wearing my Sharkey by the way.


----------



## frenco (Oct 23, 2011)

may I ask what dial is that? how does it match the lume of the hands?


----------



## skylinegtr_34 (May 29, 2015)

frenco said:


> may I ask what dial is that? how does it match the lume of the hands?


It is a skx 007 dial and it does not match the daylight lume color. I relumed the hands and bezel pip with Noctilumina b15 so they glow blue but matches in daylight.


----------



## ulfur (Dec 1, 2014)

Hello, what are the differences between these 3 watches and where can I order them?
Hello, what are the differences between these 3 watches and where can I order them?


----------



## ffnc1020 (Apr 11, 2017)

The sharkey tuna bracelet is coming soon.


----------



## ffnc1020 (Apr 11, 2017)

Also the MM300 is almost ready. They are shipping ETA first then the Seagull.
These pictures are not mine.


----------



## ffnc1020 (Apr 11, 2017)

ulfur said:


> Hello, what are the differences between these 3 watches and where can I order them?
> Hello, what are the differences between these 3 watches and where can I order them?


They are from three different team but probably share some of the components. You can buy them form taobao through superbuy or spreenow.


----------



## skylinegtr_34 (May 29, 2015)

Can anyone tell what size hex we should use to remove sharkey tuna shroud?


----------



## frenco (Oct 23, 2011)

yes, 1/16 inch


----------



## AAddict (Dec 29, 2012)

ffnc1020 said:


> Also the MM300 is almost ready. They are shipping ETA first then the Seagull.
> These pictures are not mine.
> View attachment 12341771
> View attachment 12341773
> ...


Oh that's looking great.


----------



## Gtiguy (Mar 23, 2009)

Mine came today. Wow. This thing is solid for the price. Though I bought used, how does one tell if it's the seagull or the Seiko movement? Only though, I thought it would be bigger. But boy, is it beautiful.


----------



## ttsugar (Aug 11, 2006)

Gtiguy said:


> Mine came today. Wow. This thing is solid for the price. Though I bought used, how does one tell if it's the seagull or the Seiko movement? Only though, I thought it would be bigger. But boy, is it beautiful.


this setup is in NH35A only


----------



## ttsugar (Aug 11, 2006)

Got mine yesterday.


----------



## dpage (Dec 24, 2010)

ttsugar said:


> Got mine yesterday.


What do you think? Bezel lume looks weak.


----------



## cmdErrX (Jul 16, 2015)




----------



## Gtiguy (Mar 23, 2009)

its not the famous seiko glow, but its the best I've seen on a chinese watch in this price range.


----------



## Cvp33 (May 6, 2017)

Anyone have a spreenow link for the PVD version of the sharkey? I found and ordered the brushed finish, but would like a PVD one as well. 

Thanks.


----------



## c0bra (Jan 12, 2017)

Cvp33 said:


> Anyone have a spreenow link for the PVD version of the sharkey? I found and ordered the brushed finish, but would like a PVD one as well.
> 
> Thanks.


Search for sbbn017 at a price of 900 Yuan and you'll find a bunch of the PVD versions.


----------



## Cvp33 (May 6, 2017)

c0bra said:


> Search for sbbn017 at a price of 900 Yuan and you'll find a bunch of the PVD versions.


That did the trick. Thanks!


----------



## Beau_777 (Mar 19, 2014)

ttsugar said:


> Got mine yesterday.


Nice! 20mm lug width? Is the bracelet being shipped separately? Thanks

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## axod00 (Jan 18, 2017)

Hi All, I'm in a search for a Tuna homage, unfortunately now only 1 seller in ebay has them in stock, but he only had 19 transactions, so I'm a bit hesitant If I should jump on it. Seller bjbjcs accepts pre-orders only with a new version 'Merkur', which is scheduled to be shipped mid-August... Any ideas/experience from anybody where to head with this? Thanks in advance! (I'd like to stick with Ebay for this).


----------



## c5k0 (Feb 19, 2013)

Ordered a Sharkey from eBay, showed up less than a week later!

Amazing quality for price. Waiting for his DLC version to come back in stock. He did mention that he will have Merkur version with better lume (blue) for the next run in August. 

Anybody have the exact crystal measurements? Diameter / thickness? 

I'd like to try a Dagaz sloped 007 bezel insert and possible his SD 007 crystal to match.


----------



## Chamberlain Haller (Apr 19, 2017)

c5k0 said:


> Ordered a Sharkey from eBay, showed up less than a week later!
> 
> Amazing quality for price. Waiting for his DLC version to come back in stock. He did mention that he will have Merkur version with better lume (blue) for the next run in August.
> 
> ...


I don't have exact, but here's mine next to my 36mm President and 43mm Helm to give you an idea.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## dpeete (Jul 22, 2013)

DLC, or did you mean PVD?


----------



## c5k0 (Feb 19, 2013)

Beautiful watches to compare with.


----------



## c5k0 (Feb 19, 2013)

dpeete said:


> DLC, or did you mean PVD?


Not certain if it's DLC or PVD. I'm not able to confirm on the ebay listing as it's sold out. 

Still hoping somebody has calliper measurements of the crystal diameter and height....


----------



## Chamberlain Haller (Apr 19, 2017)

c5k0 said:


> Beautiful watches to compare with.


Thanks! I'd put the Sharkey at around 41mm just guessing.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## petalz (Sep 11, 2014)

ttsugar said:


> Got mine yesterday.


How's the overall quality?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cvp33 (May 6, 2017)

Quick update. I ordered both the brushed and the PVD models from spreenow. The brushed was no issue, I already have terrible pictures to confirm (LOL) and suspect it will be on its way soon. The PVD is out of stock so I rolled the money into my spree acct. In the meantime a WUS member reached out with a PVD for sale which is now inbound to me by Wednesday. In the end it all worked out.

Also have brushed and PVD super engineer II bracelets and glassbacks (sterile 007's) inbound as well. Thanks for all the info and to the forum member for reaching out! Most likely going to use the spree monies to fund the Mm300m purchase.


----------



## marmaladecorgi (Feb 11, 2017)

New watch day!

Just came in - took a week from China. Bought off Taobao using our local "ezbuy" app. The local equivalent of US$158 shipped!

Nice textured box. Branded "Heimdallr" (with chinese ideograms saying "HaiMiDe") and the Sharkey logo








Surprisingly luxe interior presentation. A free springbar tool and a card with a serial number plus confirmation (of sorts) of an NH35A movement.








On the wrist!








Quick first impressions: A LOT of watch for the money. A slightly domed crystal adds to the beauty of the piece. Wears surprisingly small in real life. I had test-driven a few of the SRPs and SRPAs before pulling the trigger on this one. The Sharkey is the baby bear compared to the Seikos. Bezel is firm and "clicks" in a much more assured manner than the SRPA99K1 that I just tried on yesterday. I had read about the rougher finishing in the early days of the thread (for example a poorly-tooled, sharp-edged shroud), but nothing of the sort here. Fit 'n finish is top notch for the price. Even the strap is more than ok for the price. I had bought a good "poor man's Isofrane" for it, but I'll leave the original on for a bit longer.

Cons: As reported before, the lume is merely "good". Not the nuclear, everlasting glow of the best Seikos out there, but no slouch either. Seemed to be brighter on the hands, but couldn't be certain with a 20-second blast off my LED torch. Con2: The crown settings took some getting used to, but that could just be me. Crown movement was firm and solid, but on my first two tries, I didn't manage to figure out how to push the crown back to "position 0" to screw it back in and ended up just re-setting the time all over. 








Summary: Really a no-brainer for the cash. The lower-end baby tunas have this plasticky feel to the bezels and shrouds, plus I'm not much for the more colourful variants that the collectors want. This, for US$158, looks like a solid, no-nonsense tool watch with lots of wrist presence and superb legibility. Of course I can't predict how it will hold up over time, but straight out the box it's a stone cold stunner. Even my wife likes it.

Thanks WUS forum for pointing out another gem unknown to the world at large. I hate you. But I love you too.


----------



## samshy (Oct 13, 2016)

While waiting for a new dial to get here.









Sent from my Z981 using Tapatalk


----------



## c5k0 (Feb 19, 2013)

samshy said:


> While waiting for a new dial to get here.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice. Can you confirm if the movement/date wheel is 3 or 4 o'clock? Looks like 3 to me...

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## samshy (Oct 13, 2016)

The dial has arrived









Sent from my Z981 using Tapatalk


----------



## samshy (Oct 13, 2016)

c5k0 said:


> Nice. Can you confirm if the movement/date wheel is 3 or 4 o'clock? Looks like 3 to me...
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


No idea...

Sent from my Z981 using Tapatalk


----------



## c5k0 (Feb 19, 2013)

samshy said:


> No idea...
> 
> Sent from my Z981 using Tapatalk


When you swapped dials, did the date line up with the crown/stem assembly or was it off slightly? The 4's don't line up exactly where the crown/stem is inserted. If it did line up then it's 3.

"VIE 11" would be the date for this image if a 4 o'clock date wheel was used in a 3 o'clock case. The VIE is misaligned along with the 11 by a few millimeters.


----------



## thedius (Jun 28, 2015)

Hi guys,

There is a new bracelet from the creators of the Sharkey tuna. You can buy the Sharkey tuna with this bracelet or you can just buy the bracelet alone.

I wasn't too thrilled with the Sharkey TBH BUT when I got it on this bracelet it completely changed the looks of the watch!

Be warned though, I have a 7 1/2 inch wrist and the bracelet fit like a glove BUT if you have larger wrists there are no more links to add so you will have to get an extra clasp (with more than the 3 micro adjustments than the sharkey comes with). Or get 2 bracelets, they are dirty cheap!

Here are the TaoBao links to the tuna bracelet version & the sole bracelet:

https://item.taobao.com/item.htm?sp...296&pvid=aed49cf5-a967-44b7-8063-da2f5026642b

https://item.taobao.com/item.htm?id=555109208017

And here are 2 quick crappy mobile photos:

















Cheers.


----------



## c0bra (Jan 12, 2017)

Thanks for sharing thedius!

Really digging the Sharkey logo on the fold over clasp. Hope the maker will do a PVD version.


----------



## thedius (Jun 28, 2015)

c0bra said:


> Thanks for sharing thedius!
> 
> Really digging the Sharkey logo on the fold over clasp. Hope the maker will do a PVD version.


You are welcome, I also have the PVD version and a bracelet would look great on it as well but keep in mind that PVD bracelets do not age well and once the color start to rub off they look really terrible. Having said that, if the price for the PVD version is the same as the stainless steel one, you can just buy 2


----------



## frenco (Oct 23, 2011)

It is also true that this watch can take -and looks great- with any flat end bracelet so the choice is almost endless.


----------



## mchotdogtw (Aug 7, 2017)

MERKUR TUNA CAN and MM will coming soon. will non photoshop one .


----------



## db1561 (Jul 26, 2010)

I totally agree, there are a lot of bands out there that make this watch even better than it is! Still loving my Sharky!









Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## Chamberlain Haller (Apr 19, 2017)

db1561 said:


> I totally agree, there are a lot of bands out there that make this watch even better than it is! Still loving my Sharky!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What bracelet is this? I need it.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## db1561 (Jul 26, 2010)

It is a eBay special from China if you don't mind the wait, it took about 2 weeks or so but worth it in my opinion:

22mm Straight End Stainless Steel Links Bracelet Watchband For Oyster SKX007 | eBay



Chamberlain Haller said:


> What bracelet is this? I need it.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Chamberlain Haller (Apr 19, 2017)

db1561 said:


> It is a eBay special from China if you don't mind the wait, it took about 2 weeks or so but worth it in my opinion:
> 
> 22mm Straight End Stainless Steel Links Bracelet Watchband For Oyster SKX007 | eBay


Thank you!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## icemasta (Dec 7, 2010)

Picked up a SS Sharkey Tuna from the eBay store today. They had an extra $10 off. Total was $169 US shipped. I kinda would've rather the PVD version but didn't want to miss out of the deal.


----------



## sithjedi333 (Apr 29, 2016)

Which is better, the Sharkey, or the Merkur version of this?

Thanks


----------



## Cvp33 (May 6, 2017)

All my Sharkeys have been perfect.

2 - Brushed Tuna
PVD Tuna
Brushed Turtle
2 - MM300

i bought 2 of a couple due to my impatience. LOL


----------



## nikbrown (Jun 28, 2013)

thedius said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> There is a new bracelet from the creators of the Sharkey tuna. You can buy the Sharkey tuna with this bracelet or you can just buy the bracelet alone.
> 
> ...


Got my bracelet today... swapped out the clasp for a mm300 one and put it on my sbbn007.... works perfectly and accepted the fat seiko spring bars!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## guijizhupiw (Oct 10, 2014)

merkur released a new projuect 6105-8110

Details 
Size 44/12MM lug20MM 
Movt: Merkur Cal611(NH35 original) 
Case:316L SS From Japan . 
Bezel: Ceremic Bezel.(Same with MERKUR MM)
Glass: double-arc Domed Saphire 
Hands: Swiss Blue Luminous . 
WR:200M 
LUME :Swiss Blue Luminous.


----------



## marmaladecorgi (Feb 11, 2017)

Anybody know where to source the hex screws for this tuna's shroud?? One of mine dropped out today and there are no spares.

In a pinch would the genuine SBBN015 screws work? Although those are dead pricey....


----------



## taike (Mar 7, 2014)

http://www.bbc.com/news/world-australia-41078698


----------



## axod00 (Jan 18, 2017)

Has anybody else pre-ordered the Merkur Tuna (seller bjbjcs)? I had bought it in the end of July, it was marked as shipped, but production is still not yet ready (should have been in early August). This would mean that even if posted today asap I would still run out of the estimated shipping time (last date is 07 September). Has anybody had any experience with this seller? I'm thinking for a refund and then re-order (I don't want to be in a situation when I am out of ebay protection and the package is stolen in post)... Thanks in advance for any advice. (The tracking I got is obviously stale since it had been provided to me.)


----------



## smille76 (May 3, 2013)

axod00 said:


> Has anybody else pre-ordered the Merkur Tuna (seller bjbjcs)? I had bought it in the end of July, it was marked as shipped, but production is still not yet ready (should have been in early August). This would mean that even if posted today asap I would still run out of the estimated shipping time (last date is 07 September). Has anybody had any experience with this seller? I'm thinking for a refund and then re-order (I don't want to be in a situation when I am out of ebay protection and the package is stolen in post)... Thanks in advance for any advice. (The tracking I got is obviously stale since it had been provided to me.)


Hi,

Per eBay policy, the seller cannot technically make preorders on this platform.

The only way that they found to avoid getting their sales post removed is to label the items as "shipped" even if it is not the case.

I think however that they tell it in the item description that this is a preorder.

I'd wait this one out, looks to be ready with pics and images and the sellers has 99% feedback rating.

Cheers,

Seb

Envoyé de mon Nexus 5X en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## axod00 (Jan 18, 2017)

Hi smille76, thanks for this! I think I'll check with the seller for some quick delivery option, it can take 5-6 weeks for it to arrive to my country else... My problem was that the pre-order was quoted for mid-Aug the latest, but it is already end of August as there were foreseen circumstances...


----------



## axod00 (Jan 18, 2017)

axod00 said:


> Hi smille76, thanks for this! I think I'll check with the seller for some quick delivery option, it can take 5-6 weeks for it to arrive to my country else... My problem was that the pre-order was quoted for mid-Aug the latest, but it is already end of August as there were foreseen circumstances...


 I meant to write unforeseen.


----------



## ttsugar (Aug 11, 2006)

axod00 said:


> I meant to write unforeseen.


Not really, the Puck group is notorious in the delay section.


----------



## wuyeah (Apr 24, 2007)

Mine came today thanks to this thread. I found it few days ago and decided to ordered it at Taobao. It came super quickly. The lume feedback from most is true. Hands are more bright the markers are acceptable. Quality feel real good for the money.


----------



## Marcus Antonius (Sep 6, 2017)

Hi all. New to the forum and late to the party. Saw the Sharkey here and HAD to have one. Spotted this on ebay and pulled the trigger. I'm a sucker for orange dials. It came with a descent bracelet but no extra links and it's too short. (Can anyone spare 1 or 2?)
I had an SBBN017. How do they compare? I'd say this isn't up to the standard of the real Tuna but it's at least Monster quality. I love it!


----------



## mchotdogtw (Aug 7, 2017)

SOon Will got my merkur Tuna Can, seller on ebay updated Final Version


----------



## Pakz (Aug 16, 2011)

Thanks for the update, mchotdogtw... I was thinking I'd go check on eBay to see where things where. The last message was that the watches were en route to him and that he'll post as soon as they arrive and get sorted... Most of the buyers can expect to get theirs before the end of September was the word.

The pics look great, too... I'm very much looking forward to receiving that one!


----------



## axod00 (Jan 18, 2017)

Got my Merkur today, yay! It's been a long wait, but definately well worth the price. Strap is great, soft rubber, everything feels to be "quality". Dateset is a little bit weird to me, as it is a bit loose sometimes (no firm click when you push the crown back in), but apart from that the movement hacks properly (NH35 is not that pricey to source if something goes south anyways). Sent on 09/09/2017 from China, arrived today, extremely fast (I had paid for TNT express, seller created the shipment tracker on 01/09/2017). It came with a plastic box, not something to write home about, but nice addition!


----------



## axod00 (Jan 18, 2017)

I forgot to mention, my wrist is 17.5cm in case somebody else is also in doubt about the size. Perfectly wearable.


----------



## skylinegtr_34 (May 29, 2015)

Can some direct me to official sellers for Merkur, Sharkey and Ouroboros? I can't seem to find a good seller on taobao


----------



## maverick13z (Sep 11, 2016)

skylinegtr_34 said:


> Can some direct me to official sellers for Merkur, Sharkey and Ouroboros? I can't seem to find a good seller on taobao


Sharkey

https://shop111986205.world.taobao....a.7700824.w4010-15001675078.2.lsCaPN&search=y

ouroboros

https://shop71184345.taobao.com/

Merkur is just Ouroboros with a different dial and higher price tag to sell in US on ebay


----------



## Radar1 (Mar 1, 2013)

maverick13z said:


> Sharkey
> 
> https://shop111986205.world.taobao....a.7700824.w4010-15001675078.2.lsCaPN&search=y
> 
> ...


Aren't the movements different in the two MM300 homages too? What are the dial distinctions?

Sent from my SM-G930W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Pakz (Aug 16, 2011)

axod00 said:


> Got my Merkur today, yay! It's been a long wait, but definately well worth the price. Strap is great, soft rubber, everything feels to be "quality". Dateset is a little bit weird to me, as it is a bit loose sometimes (no firm click when you push the crown back in), but apart from that the movement hacks properly (NH35 is not that pricey to source if something goes south anyways). Sent on 09/09/2017 from China, arrived today, extremely fast (I had paid for TNT express, seller created the shipment tracker on 01/09/2017). It came with a plastic box, not something to write home about, but nice addition!
> 
> View attachment 12500691
> View attachment 12500707
> View attachment 12500709


No signs of mine yet (but it's traveling the side way)...
How's the "rubber" strap? Hard plastic Seiko style? Super flexible but lint collecting silicone? Something in between?

Looks good, anyway!

Tapatalk'ed over the intertubes from my awesome bacon


----------



## Pakz (Aug 16, 2011)

Actually, I just got notified that mine has been shipped today and I've received the true tracking number... Now, the wait.

Tapatalk'ed over the intertubes from my awesome bacon


----------



## axod00 (Jan 18, 2017)

I haven't really used the rubber strap, but it is very soft and was good to wear (had it on for 30 mins or so). I would advise to get a proper spring bar though, it comes with a regular fat spring bar with end link of about .8mm, which moves around in the hole for some force. I have ordered different sizes from Australia (1mm, 1.1mm and 1.2mm), will let you know which one matches to the hole. I've tried to measure it, looks to be 1.2mm. With that it will be a perfect watch, hope yours arrives soon too!


----------



## smille76 (May 3, 2013)

axod00 said:


> I haven't really used the rubber strap, but it is very soft and was good to wear (had it on for 30 mins or so). I would advise to get a proper spring bar though, it comes with a regular fat spring bar with end link of about .8mm, which moves around in the hole for some force. I have ordered different sizes from Australia (1mm, 1.1mm and 1.2mm), will let you know which one matches to the hole. I've tried to measure it, looks to be 1.2mm. With that it will be a perfect watch, hope yours arrives soon too!


Hi,

The lug hole is smaller than 1.1mm because I tried OEM Seiko fat bars (that are 1.1mm) and they wouldn't fit in.

I tried 1.0mm flange less springbars with extensions and they fit very tightly but they do get in after wiggling a bit, so I guess the holes are 1.0mm. I wear mine on Borealis frane rubber with these bars. I can see the tips almost flush to the ends of the lugs, this is not going anywhere!

Cheers,

Seb

Envoyé de mon Nexus 5X en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## Lochness (May 9, 2016)

Marcus Antonius said:


> Hi all. New to the forum and late to the party. Saw the Sharkey here and HAD to have one. Spotted this on ebay and pulled the trigger. I'm a sucker for orange dials. It came with a descent bracelet but no extra links and it's too short. (Can anyone spare 1 or 2?)
> I had an SBBN017. How do they compare? I'd say this isn't up to the standard of the real Tuna but it's at least Monster quality. I love it!
> 
> View attachment 12484307
> View attachment 12484305


Who's the seller? What country ebay? Orange sharkey!?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## thedius (Jun 28, 2015)

Hi guys,

I ordered a 1/16 Hex screwdriver to fasten the shroud screws on my Sharkey Tuna and by the time it arrived it was too last as already one of them went missing!

Any ideas where I could possible get a replacement screw for this? 

Cheers.


----------



## Marcus Antonius (Sep 6, 2017)

Lochness said:


> Who's the seller? What country ebay? Orange sharkey!?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Glad you like it! I love it! Almost as much as my SBBN017. Got it from ebay seller ttsugartw. It came from Taiwan


----------



## Marcus Antonius (Sep 6, 2017)

I replaced mine with M2.5x4mm stainless screws sourced from a local fastener supplier. $2 for a dozen. The heads were a tad big so I turned them down a bit by chucking the threads in a drill (tape the threads first) and then spinning on first 400grit wet/dry then 600. Took a few minutes per screw. I like them WAY better than the allen screws and it's a nod to vintage tunas


----------



## ic3burn (Apr 6, 2016)

Is the Merkur lume in blue color? The photo in ebay looks like it, anyone can confirm that?

Sent from my Letv X500 using Tapatalk


----------



## ttsugar (Aug 11, 2006)

Yes



ic3burn said:


> Is the Merkur lume in blue color?


----------



## ic3burn (Apr 6, 2016)

ttsugar said:


> Yes


Does the hands and indices lume color match? I know Sharkey version indices are weaker compare to hands though. Also wonder which is btter, Merkur or Sharkey.

Sent from my Letv X500 using Tapatalk


----------



## icemasta (Dec 7, 2010)

Got my Sharkey and really disappointed. The bezel alignment is off and the bezel turning mechanism is definitely broken. When you spin the bezel it's as if there is an elastic in there and as soon as you let go of the bezel it whips back. Shipping it back to China is not cost effective and thus stuck with a lemon.


----------



## captaincaveman79 (Feb 19, 2012)

icemasta said:


> Got my Sharkey and really disappointed. The bezel alignment is off and the bezel turning mechanism is definitely broken. When you spin the bezel it's as if there is an elastic in there and as soon as you let go of the bezel it whips back. Shipping it back to China is not cost effective and thus stuck with a lemon.


live read the merkur has better build quality. i've ordered or and will compare against y experience owning a sharkey.


----------



## adnj (Aug 22, 2010)

thedius said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> I ordered a 1/16 Hex screwdriver to fasten the shroud screws on my Sharkey Tuna and by the time it arrived it was too last as already one of them went missing!
> 
> ...


Try to buy a M2.5x4mm set screw or hex cap screw. Most of the better hardware stores or electronic stores will carry them. And while you're there, buy the matching Allen wrench (hexdriver) for a couple of bucks more.

If it doesn't match, swap out all the fasteners.

Sent from my SM-P600 using Tapatalk


----------



## ffnc1020 (Apr 11, 2017)

Looks like the color sharkey is out, anyone want to give it a try?


----------



## Triton9 (Sep 30, 2011)

captaincaveman79 said:


> live read the merkur has better build quality. i've ordered or and will compare against y experience owning a sharkey.


I can comfirm that. I have owned a real seiko tuna for two years before I sold it few months ago. I am so happy to sold my Tuna for $700 and got the Mekur automatic for one hundred plus. The build and quality is very similar.

In fact, in some way Mekur is superior than real Seiko. For example, the crystal for Mekur is sapphire while Seiko cannot even give a sapphire crystal for a $700 watch. The click of Mekur is more precise. every single solid click while Tuna one like SKX is abit gliding and not so solid click.

Sharkey is inferior compare to Mekur. Look no further.


----------



## wuyeah (Apr 24, 2007)

icemasta said:


> Got my Sharkey and really disappointed. The bezel alignment is off and the bezel turning mechanism is definitely broken. When you spin the bezel it's as if there is an elastic in there and as soon as you let go of the bezel it whips back. Shipping it back to China is not cost effective and thus stuck with a lemon.


Feel sorry to hear about your disappointment. Mine is very accurate and bezel action is good. They did, however, put my bracelet upside down.


----------



## taike (Mar 7, 2014)

Triton9 said:


> I can comfirm that. I have owned a real seiko tuna for two years before I sold it few months ago. I am so happy to sold my Tuna for $700 and got the Mekur automatic for one hundred plus. The build and quality is very similar.
> 
> In fact, in some way Mekur is superior than real Seiko. For example, the crystal for Mekur is sapphire while Seiko cannot even give a sapphire crystal for a $700 watch. The click of Mekur is more precise. every single solid click while Tuna one like SKX is abit gliding and not so solid click.
> 
> Sharkey is inferior compare to Mekur. Look no further.


You compare Merkur against seiko, and conclude sharkey is inferior? Have you actually tried sharkey?


----------



## Triton9 (Sep 30, 2011)

taike said:


> You compare Merkur against seiko, and conclude sharkey is inferior? Have you actually tried sharkey?


Looking at the bezel pip pearl and I can conclude it look low quality and disgusting.


----------



## captaincaveman79 (Feb 19, 2012)

i have. here were the issues i noticed:
- yellow tinted c3 lume paint
- misaligned chapter ring
- sharp unfinished bezel edges
- occasionally sticky bezel mechanism 
- low quality paint job on insert numbers 
- lint magnet strap


----------



## taike (Mar 7, 2014)

I guess we're still waiting for a real comparison of sharkey to merkur


----------



## Pakz (Aug 16, 2011)

I should receive the Merkur tuna today and I have the Sharkey 6501. Sure that won't be a good apples to apples comparison but might shed some light on the debate...

Tapatalk'ed over the intertubes from my awesome bacon


----------



## marmaladecorgi (Feb 11, 2017)

Edit: This is in response to thedius's post a few pages back on the missing shroud screw: [Hi guys,

I ordered a 1/16 Hex screwdriver to fasten the shroud screws on my Sharkey Tuna and by the time it arrived it was too last as already one of them went missing!

Any ideas where I could possible get a replacement screw for this? 

Cheers.]

I asked the same question a couple weeks back. In the end, I searched the internet and found Andy Stockley aka tunascrews. He will sell you three perfect shroud screws (for Seiko Tuna but will fit just the same) for GBP18 or USD25. Reasonably quick shipping. Email him, he has three finishes and different heads as well.

Seiko Tuna Screws- Andy Stockley - The Dive Watch Connection


----------



## Lost Cosmonaut (Apr 14, 2009)

marmaladecorgi said:


> Edit: This is in response to thedius's post a few pages back on the missing shroud screw: [Hi guys,
> 
> I ordered a 1/16 Hex screwdriver to fasten the shroud screws on my Sharkey Tuna and by the time it arrived it was too last as already one of them went missing!
> 
> ...


Cannot recommend Andy enough. His screws are perfect. I used them to upgrade my SUN019 and they look amazing.


----------



## Marcus Antonius (Sep 6, 2017)

marmaladecorgi said:


> Edit: This is in response to thedius's post a few pages back on the missing shroud screw: [Hi guys,
> 
> I ordered a 1/16 Hex screwdriver to fasten the shroud screws on my Sharkey Tuna and by the time it arrived it was too last as already one of them went missing!
> 
> ...


I posted this a while back in response to the same post. I bought some m2.5 x 4mm stainless screws from a local supplier. A dozen was $2
The heads were a tad big so I taped the threads, chucked the screw in a drill an turned it on 400 grit wet/dry followed by 600 wet/dry for a few minutes


----------



## Victorv (Oct 12, 2016)

Hello guys, where can i find the whole catalog, and where i can buy the watch?

Many thanks in advance

Enviado desde mi ALE-L21 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Lost Cosmonaut (Apr 14, 2009)

Just got my Merkur Tuna and I'm very impressed. Best feeling NH35 I think I've had yet, as far as crown action, winding, rotor noise, etc. Switched out the linty silicon strap for a Bonetto Cinturini 285 on some shoulderless SRP bars from Toxic NATOs and swapped over the Merkur buckle, looks killer. The lugs DO fit the large end fatty bars, the SRP shoulderless bars fit right on without any issues. So I'm sure Seiko bars will fit. The packaging was top notch as well. Makes me even more excited for the upcoming MM300.

Now to find a good dial because I really dislike the meatball dial.


----------



## taike (Mar 7, 2014)

Victorv said:


> Hello guys, where can i find the whole catalog, and where i can buy the watch?
> 
> Many thanks in advance
> 
> Enviado desde mi ALE-L21 mediante Tapatalk


Not sure that there is a "catalog." Most are buying through taobao agents or ebay.


----------



## Lost Cosmonaut (Apr 14, 2009)

samshy said:


> The dial has arrived
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Where can I get this dial? Love how it looks.


----------



## Victorv (Oct 12, 2016)

taike said:


> Not sure that there is a "catalog." Most are buying through taobao agents or ebay.


Many thanks fellow

Enviado desde mi ALE-L21 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Triton9 (Sep 30, 2011)

Lost Cosmonaut said:


> Just got my Merkur Tuna and I'm very impressed. Best feeling NH35 I think I've had yet, as far as crown action, winding, rotor noise, etc. Switched out the linty silicon strap for a Bonetto Cinturini 285 on some shoulderless SRP bars from Toxic NATOs and swapped over the Merkur buckle, looks killer. The lugs DO fit the large end fatty bars, the SRP shoulderless bars fit right on without any issues. So I'm sure Seiko bars will fit. The packaging was top notch as well. Makes me even more excited for the upcoming MM300.
> 
> Now to find a good dial because I really dislike the meatball dial.


I have long told many of them how superior Mekur compare to Sharkey but a lot of Sharkey fanboy can't take it down and continued to live in denial. I dont know what is their obsession over the overprice shark?

The fact, Mekur in some way even superior than real Seiko Tuna more or less tells you something.


----------



## axod00 (Jan 18, 2017)

I ended up using a fat shoulder less spring bar with 1.2mm ends (which are still not super tight, but fit anyways). I've tried Seiko fat spring bars as well, but they were no fit for me (1mm end, they moved quite a bit around in the hole). I think shoulder less is the best for this watch though.


----------



## captaincaveman79 (Feb 19, 2012)

Ageed. I've owned both and vastly prefer the merkur. Better lume, fit and finish, bezel insert and the fact it takes seiko fat spring bars is icing on the cake.i posted a review in the other merkur thread.



Triton9 said:


> I have long told many of them how superior Mekur compare to Sharkey but a lot of Sharkey fanboy can't take it down and continued to live in denial. I dont know what is their obsession over the overprice shark?
> 
> The fact, Mekur in some way even superior than real Seiko Tuna more or less tells you something.


----------



## Lochness (May 9, 2016)

Triton9 said:


> I have long told many of them how superior Mekur compare to Sharkey but a lot of Sharkey fanboy can't take it down and continued to live in denial. I dont know what is their obsession over the overprice shark?
> 
> The fact, Mekur in some way even superior than real Seiko Tuna more or less tells you something.


I own both the sharkey and the merkur and the merkur is definitely superior. Overall finishing of metal is superior. Lume color is white ,not yellow like the sharkey. Although the sharkey does glow brighter. They both glow through the whole night. Ceramic bezel insert is very nice on the merkur unlike the aluminum one on the sharkey. My sharkey pip fell out of the bezel after about a month. The bezel action on the merkur is vastly superior. Very positive clicks and a nice sound unlike the sharkey.

Anyone know what bezel inserts fit the sharkey? Looking to replace mine before flipping it.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## stephenyi_2016 (Aug 8, 2017)

have stock

https://www.ebay.com/itm/Sharkey-Ja...196663?hash=item2390eb52f7:g:kCIAAOSw-jFZ7fLn








http://stores.ebay.com/heimedallrwatche0


----------



## stephenyi_2016 (Aug 8, 2017)

skylinegtr_34 said:


> Can some direct me to official sellers for Merkur, Sharkey and Ouroboros? I can't seem to find a good seller on taobao


 check Ebay official sellers for sharkey

http://stores.ebay.com/heimedallrwatche0
https://www.ebay.com/itm/Sharkey-Ja...twatch-MarineMaster-Man-SBBN015-/152748618524


----------



## maverick13z (Sep 11, 2016)

Arrived recently - goes with my black dial Sharkey (sorry not the best photo)


----------



## stephenyi_2016 (Aug 8, 2017)

maverick13z said:


> Arrived recently - goes with my black dial Sharkey (sorry not the best photo)
> 
> View attachment 12627141


 the pic no good

where did you buy it?


----------



## maverick13z (Sep 11, 2016)

stephenyi_2016 said:


> the pic no good
> 
> where did you buy it?


Strange - Pic shows up for me

bought it using Superbuy as the agent to buy from

https://item.taobao.com/item.htm?sp...296&pvid=0b666a78-a3da-4214-ae84-0666efe12185

Quick, easy, fast transaction


----------



## ttsugar (Aug 11, 2006)

Here are 3 photos tp show you that Sharkey's V1 to V3 changes. 

First photo, v1 no lug hole vs v2 eith lug hole

Second v2 1/16" shroud screws vs v3 1mm shroud screw

Third v2 insert pipe vs v3 inder pipe, position adjusted. 

The change might not be exact the same time because all parts were not produced in same quality. They change from batch to batch.


----------



## ronragus (Jun 24, 2017)

I want to ask- is it possible to install the original SEIKO marinemaster dial on this thing? Will it fit perfectly?


----------



## ttsugar (Aug 11, 2006)

rogt said:


> I want to ask- is it possible to install the original SEIKO marinemaster dial on this thing? Will it fit perfectly?


you have to remove dial feet and glue it on movement and date alignment will also be a bit off


----------



## ronragus (Jun 24, 2017)

ttsugar said:


> you have to remove dial feet and glue it on movement and date alignment will also be a bit off


Thanks too bad. The dial with the stupid looking shark was the only dealbreaker

Sent from my LG-H860 using Tapatalk


----------



## adnj (Aug 22, 2010)

^^ Try saying that five times fast.


----------



## ttsugar (Aug 11, 2006)

rogt said:


> Thanks too bad. The dial with the stupid looking shark was the only dealbreaker
> 
> Sent from my LG-H860 using Tapatalk


There are other homages, buy from others. No need to use harsh word. Or perhaps come out with a good design yourself.


----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

Sub'd.


----------



## C.KuonSuo (Nov 13, 2017)

Hello everybody !
I own a Sharkey and a Merkur.
Both very nice watch for the money.
In my opinon, the Merkur is the better one. Just some little details. But on a watch...
on the Merkur; the lume has some nice thickness, and has the same intensity on the hands as on the dots ( unlike the sharkey- wicker dots lume)
the hands have some discret rainbow-ish effect , and they are bigger.
the shroud is a little bit higher than the bezel (which I think is better, for protection..?
the shroud is less sharp ( in a good way ),
the engraving on the crown in deeper.
But from both of -my- watches, the bezel action feels better on the Sharkey.

If I had to buy again a black Tuna "homgia" I would go for Merkur.

This opinion is based on a superficial assessment. In the long term it might be different .


----------



## C.KuonSuo (Nov 13, 2017)

here some bad pictures..


----------



## C.KuonSuo (Nov 13, 2017)

For those wondering how it wears on little wrist


----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

C.KuonSuo said:


> Hello everybody !
> I own a Sharkey and a Merkur. Both very nice watch for the money.
> *In my opinon, the Merkur is the better one. *
> If I had to buy again a black Tuna "homgia" I would go for Merkur.
> ...


Thanks for posting your assessment.
It's the 2nd or 3rd time I am hearing this.
OK, I am sold!! MERKUR for me.


----------



## KarmaToBurn (Sep 18, 2012)

Sorry guys... I know it's slightly off topic but has anyone recently received/ordered one of the Sharkey SBDX001 models? The recent arrivals of the Merkur versions have me curious about the Sharkeys. I've tried to do some research on it and there isn't much out there that I've been able to find. Apparently some people had issues with the QC when they were first released back in August (sloppy paint, small scratches, unevenly pressed crystals) but I'm curious if those issues have been resolved by the maker yet?

Also, still loving my tuna can


----------



## C.KuonSuo (Nov 13, 2017)

Just to refresh the thread
Merkur on Golay Playa Strap + obligatory M2,5/4mn screws
The original screws were again super loose.


----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

Heee haw !!! Mighty pleased.


----------



## Braveheart Blue (Dec 4, 2016)

Hello guys,

I have received my Sharkey one month ago. As the matter of buying homages go, I am a college student and would love to have the real deal, but I am just not loaded enough.

I didn't write a review the moment after I got it. I like to give things a little time before I make comments. I am glad that I did that in this case. I ordered my Tuna from eBay, paid $179 for it with shipping. It arrived in 10 days.

At first glance, I was disappointed because I ordered orange and got Black. The shroud part that protects the bezel was higher on one side (lined with the bezel on top and about 0,5 mm over the top on the bottom. The steel bracelet had spring loaded pin holes so huge that I think you could fit two in there. The screw in the crown was a bit hard to turn. I fixed the first problem by adding a little tape around the spring loaded pins so the strap stopped to wobble too much. For the crown, I dipped a toothpick in a bit of oil (oil for lubricating locks) just a little, not even visible and got the problem fixed.

Now after a month, I can say that I love the watch. I ordered a new bracelet because I am not really happy with the tape solution. It runs like a dream, gains only 5 seconds per day, which is by far the best accuracy from all my automatic (Seiko 5, Tauchmeister with Mitoya, Fossil with Mitoya and Vostok k34.) The profile is not too high so it fits nicely under the sleeves. The lume is also great. I am a hobby diver and the watch performs well in colder water in depths to 50m. I even got used to the color. I would say that at the price point Tauchmeister and this is the best you can get. With the sapphire crystal and ceramic bezel, it is a real treat. I hate the alu bezels because they are prone to get damaged even by slightest mishaps. But if you have an eye for smallest details, it would be maybe better to pass, the shroud is unevenly made, you can see it in the corners where the bracelet comes in and badly finished (sharp edges) but you have to look closely to notice that. I think the other qualities outweigh that at the price point. If somebody stole my Sharkey, I would buy a new one. (Photos are bad, no lume shots because it failed to focus in the dark)


----------



## frenco (Oct 23, 2011)

has anyone replaced the bezel insert with one of those nice fully lumed ceramic replacement for seiko?
how do you remove the original insert?


----------



## JohnBPittsburgh (Jun 18, 2017)

If you carefully heat it up (hair dryer, running hot water over it, heat gun), the glue loosens, then you can carefully pry it up with a knife. Or, if you can remove the bezel, boil it for a couple minutes, and the glue will loosen. It's basically glued on. You have to weaken the glue, and the insert comes right off. Then, clean the residue, and reglue the next one on with a new adhesive. Also, you can remove the bezel, and soak it in googone (a product that removes glue residue in the USA) the insert will also come loose very easy. I always remove the movement before doing any of these things (or remove the bezel). 

If I knew if it would fit, I would do it. I just don't have any extra inserts laying around right now. I have the Merkur, and need to look into the size of the insert. If it's off by a little, it will be a pain to get it right (you would either have to shave some off the insert or if it's too small, it will look terrible)


----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

frenco said:


> how do you remove the original insert?





JohnBPittsburgh said:


> If you carefully *heat it up *(hair dryer, running hot water over it, heat gun), the glue loosens, then you can carefully pry it up with a knife. Or, if you can remove the bezel, *boil it for a couple minutes, and the glue will loosen.*


Use this - much easier, faster, and more wholesome.
This fluid will loosen any glue of this kind in a matter of seconds.

Remove bezel.
Then, just wedge in a sharp Exacto knife blade between the bezel and the insert, and pour a few drops into the gap. And you will be surprised.


----------



## frenco (Oct 23, 2011)

I measured the insert on the sharkey and it's 31.5-38, same as standard 007, so it would be just a matter of removing the old one without damaging the watch.
I am trying to assess the difficulty level and the chances of screwing it up, before acting.


----------



## JohnBPittsburgh (Jun 18, 2017)

I did it to my Steinhart, and they put their inserts on ridiculously good  it was annoying, but I got it. Most of the trouble, is getting over your fear of screwing the watch up. Order two inserts if you are scared of messing it up  I am off to order me an insert (because it could be improved on my Merkur!!!) Will post pics in a few days after I swap it out.

EDIT: I just placed an order for a lumed ceramic bezel insert  Planet Ocean style Merkur Tuna (that's why I bought one of these cheapo Tuna's IMO, to have some fun and not worry about screwing up a $1500 watch) I just didn't know the SKX inserts would fit. Well, I will find out when it gets here.


----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

frenco said:


> I measured the insert on the sharkey and it's 31.5-38, same as standard 007,.


Nope.
I just placed an old SKX insert on the Tuna bezel. 
It looks bigger to me.

I'd be extra careful / exact before removing anything.
So, I'll wait for someone to do this mod first. ;-)


----------



## frenco (Oct 23, 2011)

which tuna bezel? I measured mine with a digital mytutoyo caliper...


----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

frenco said:


> which tuna bezel? I measured mine with a digital mytutoyo caliper...


I tried it agains this -- I don't know who makes it, as it comes with no branding. I always assumed it was made by the same folks who make Sharkey.


----------



## frenco (Oct 23, 2011)

I see, that explains it, they are probably made by different factories, and even the same factory may have several iterations of the same model (the sharkey had 3 iterations iirc) with dimensional differences... even Seiko made some odd versions of the bezel iirc


----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

frenco said:


> I see, that explains it, they are probably made by different factories, and even the same factory may have several iterations of the same model (the sharkey had 3 iterations iirc) with dimensional differences... even Seiko made some odd versions of the bezel iirc


Dammit, if what you say is true, I really made a mistake getting this, just because it was a bit cheaper.
I just forfeited a whole world of modification possibilities!! o|

PS: I will never understand what motivates a maker to make several versions, all differing from one another by a fraction of a millimeter here and there.


----------



## Rocat (Sep 17, 2013)

What about the thickness of the bezel inserts? Are there not some that are thicker than others and therefore would be above the crystal? I do not have one to modify, it's just a thought that popped into my mind as I read these last few posts.


----------



## JohnBPittsburgh (Jun 18, 2017)

I will find out the hard and expensive way if it doesn't fit the Merkur Tuna  I've made worse financial decisions. I am sure I will find something to do with it if it doesn't!! Will post the results when it arrives (it has shipped). I have been lucky with modding thus far, we shall see if my lucky streak continues. It is easy to remove a bezel insert. I will have it done the day the bezel insert arrives.


----------



## c5k0 (Feb 19, 2013)

Approximately 0.5-1.0mm of the inner edge of your insert will need to be shaved down to clear the crystal.

The outer edge fits fine. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## c5k0 (Feb 19, 2013)

c5k0 said:


> Approximately 0.5-1.0mm of the inner edge of your insert will need to be shaved down to clear the crystal.
> 
> The outer edge fits fine.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk












Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## c5k0 (Feb 19, 2013)

Also, don’t use a full bezel insert adhesive strip. 

The bezel insert fits on a ledge (1/2 if the diameter from the outer edge to the middle of the insert). The inner edge of the ledge is the case and does not rotate. I used dial dots. 

Hard to explain over the Internet. 

If you’ve opened a SKZ211 bezel, you will know what I’m talking about. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JohnBPittsburgh (Jun 18, 2017)

I get what you mean  any suggestions on shaving tool for the insert?


----------



## JohnBPittsburgh (Jun 18, 2017)

Welcome to Planet Merkur!!!!! Resistance is futile  I will need to check out the lume later in the dark, I wish it was a little brighter. But I am going to keep my Merkur like this for a while (I managed to remove the bezel insert very easily, and without incident, so if I don't like it, I can re-install it) I like the lume color difference of green bezel and blue dial!!!


----------



## frenco (Oct 23, 2011)

is that an LCBI?
which size? 31.5-38?


----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

I don't mean to be a party-pooper but your lume does not seem right.
It should be MUCH brighter than that. And in all blue-green too.
Did they rush it to get it out on time? Or at least prevent further delays? Who knows.

Compare to mine:









JohnBPittsburgh said:


> Welcome to Planet Merkur!!!!! Resistance is futile  I will need to check out the lume later in the dark, I wish it was a little brighter. But I am going to keep my Merkur like this for a while (I managed to remove the bezel insert very easily, and without incident, so if I don't like it, I can re-install it) I like the lume color difference of green bezel and blue dial!!!


----------



## JohnBPittsburgh (Jun 18, 2017)

Lol, it looks like yours  Well it did. I was feeling lazy, but wanted to show a quick pic. I will take proper pics later on tonight. Mine looks like yours. But I switched the bezel insert to green, planet ocean style. I will capture it proper tonight  I shouldn't have uploaded such poor quality shots!!!

It is the LCBI Seiko SKX007 bezel insert, planet ocean style. I didn't measure it, but it fits fine (maybe I was lucky?)

New pic (still taken in a hurry, but it's better!!) Other watch is a Seiko Monster if anyone isn't familiar with those awesome teeth!!!)


----------



## c5k0 (Feb 19, 2013)

JohnBPittsburgh said:


> I get what you mean  any suggestions on shaving tool for the insert?


Looks like you didn't need to shave yours.

I have a number of knife sharpening files. I use the medium (blue) file. It's a long, thin, rounded file with a taper at the end.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tripreed (Mar 29, 2013)

For those wondering, I ordered my Merkur Tuna from Ebay on Dec 17th, and it just arrived today. The card inside the box with the watch says Jan 2nd, and the package tracking info says that it was received on Jan 3rd, so the seller was basically sitting on my money for a little over two weeks. However, just around two weeks actual shipping time from China isn't too bad, I believe.

I would be more excited, but in my impatience, I grabbed a Merkur from a seller on the Sales Forum a few days after I ordered from Ebay, so the one I just got today will be going on the selling block shortly. I am very impressed with the quality, though, and my Tuna has barely left my wrist since I got it. I'm actually tempted to spring for the v2 (based on the SBBN031) when it becomes available.


----------



## frenco (Oct 23, 2011)

Yesterday dove with the sharkey to 140ft/42m, just fine. I've had the watch for 15 months, wore it about 6, quality seems good. I lost the lume pip though, as I did with the Benarus Moray.

Inviato dal mio NX505J utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## stefpix (Aug 15, 2013)

surrealblu said:


> They are in eBay from the same seller (bjbjcs) of the Sharkey Tuna. Just do a search for "Merkur Watch" and you should be able to find it. If it is done as well as the Sharkey Tuna I will be really happy!
> 
> Here are the details under the description:
> 
> ...


Hi I was looking for a Pilot watch from that seller. Are you still happy with your watch? I read on some posts that some Chinese watched marked Parnis are assembled by different sellers and some are not lubricated. Have you checked yours? I was looking at the same vendor, *bjbjcs.
*
thank you. 
stefano


----------



## Lochness (May 9, 2016)

stefpix said:


> Hi I was looking for a Pilot watch from that seller. Are you still happy with your watch? I read on some posts that some Chinese watched marked Parnis are assembled by different sellers and some are not lubricated. Have you checked yours? I was looking at the same vendor, *bjbjcs.
> *
> thank you.
> stefano


I wear mine almost every day. Looks brand new after over 6 months!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LogisticsCzar (Jun 23, 2017)

Has anyone bought tuna or other directly from the heimdellr website?

Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


----------



## mopedrider (Jun 28, 2018)

Looks good. I wonder how is the feeling when wearing such a big watch. Must be quite hefty.
Local seller have this sharkey tuna on sale for USD317 plus 1 year warranty. Should I get that or get the merkur?
The sharkey logo on a tuna looks appropriate though as if it is in a tuna can.



C.KuonSuo said:


> For those wondering how it wears on little wrist


----------



## c0bra (Jan 12, 2017)

mopedrider said:


> Looks good. I wonder how is the feeling when wearing such a big watch. Must be quite hefty.
> Local seller have this sharkey tuna on sale for USD317 plus 1 year warranty. Should I get that or get the merkur?
> The sharkey logo on a tuna looks appropriate though as if it is in a tuna can.


$317 USD is awfully expensive for a Sharkey. Checking Taobao through agent site, you should be paying around $130 to $140.

Merkur or Sharkey... It appears Merkur may have an edge in quality, but I personally love the shark logo. Don't think you can go wrong with either one if you buy at a reasonable price.


----------



## mopedrider (Jun 28, 2018)

You're right. I went to spreenow and go to heimdallr95. The tuna there is priced at $140 not including those extra fees and shipping costs. Surprisingly they even have SKX007 homage with nh36a movement which is a surprise.
It all depends on which one I could afford either sharkey of merkur and also other variables that needs to be taken into consideration like whether I could live with a big watch etc. hence you could see my posts in other threads too.



c0bra said:


> $317 USD is awfully expensive for a Sharkey. Checking Taobao through agent site, you should be paying around $130 to $140.
> 
> Merkur or Sharkey... It appears Merkur may have an edge in quality, but I personally love the shark logo. Don't think you can go wrong with either one if you buy at a reasonable price.


----------



## adnj (Aug 22, 2010)

I have a selection of Ecozillas that I rotate through often. It's a big watch and you get accustomed to the weight. You also get accustomed to moving the watch behind you when walking past objects because it will hit a wall, door, cabinet, or car. 

Sent from my LG-V520 using Tapatalk


----------



## deluded (Jul 26, 2012)

mopedrider said:


> You're right. I went to spreenow and go to heimdallr95. The tuna there is priced at $140 not including those extra fees and shipping costs. Surprisingly they even have SKX007 homage with nh36a movement which is a surprise.
> It all depends on which one I could afford either sharkey of merkur and also other variables that needs to be taken into consideration like whether I could live with a big watch etc. hence you could see my posts in other threads too.


It's a great watch. I've got the Sharkey one and it's a watch I never thought I'd even consider, much less buy.

I liked it so much I got the Seiko SRP637 too!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kiel (Jan 7, 2009)

Does Titaniumer is still available to buy?


----------



## Webb (Sep 22, 2007)

How can I get the Sharkey in PVD,checked eBay and nothing....... too.


----------



## LogisticsCzar (Jun 23, 2017)

Webb said:


> How can I get the Sharkey in PVD,checked eBay and nothing....... too.


Search Heimdallr on Spreenow it's showing up as $157usd. Plus whatever postage and fees.

Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


----------



## c0bra (Jan 12, 2017)

Webb said:


> How can I get the Sharkey in PVD,checked eBay and nothing....... too.


Search "sbbn017" on spree to find it for under $140 before fees.


----------



## Kiel (Jan 7, 2009)

Are any of these Titaniumer still available? 

Somewhere, anywhere.


----------



## Steve0 (May 6, 2011)

Not much traction action on the Sharkey Tuna lately...so let's Meg it up!

Got one in the mail today from a WUS member (Thanks, JP!).

I must say it's gonna be a keeper...no catch and release with this fish. 

I like my Sharkapocalypse 6105 homage just as much.

Going to baptize this one locally, then into the mighty Pacific next month in Alaska.

For now it's just swimmin' with da sharks!


----------



## adnj (Aug 22, 2010)

I really like it on the metal bracelet. 

Sent from my LG-V520 using Tapatalk


----------



## thedius (Jun 28, 2015)

Guys, there is a new Sharkey Tuna in what appears to be Bronze!

Here is the link in TaoBao (which seems to have some kind of sale at the moment):

https://item.taobao.com/item.htm?spm=a1z10.3-c.w4023-16629706034.5.760d346a6Be5cP&id=575689609271

They have several models with different bezels and hand combinations:









Not bad at all at this price if indeed it is Bronze. There are many actual photos in the listing's comments section and most people state that it is better quality than the previous steel versions.

If anyone bites the bullet and gets one, let us know.


----------



## konax (Aug 15, 2016)

^ I've noticed those on ebay too. Very tempting.


----------



## thedius (Jun 28, 2015)

konax said:


> ^ I've noticed those on ebay too. Very tempting.


Going through ebay is certainly easier but IMHO the extra cost is just too much (about $60 more on ebay @ $239). I've used Spreenow agent to buy 4 watches from this TaoBao seller and never had a problem.


----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

thedius said:


> Guys, there is a new Sharkey Tuna in what appears to be Bronze!
> 
> Not bad at all at this price* if indeed it is Bronze*.


IF IF IF IF IF IF IF IF IF IF IF IF IF... 
I think I heard that before, somewhere.. :-d

I am a bit wary of any claims made by a Chinese manufacturer, because ... 
I have encountered too many instances of a watch advertised as "automatic" but then it says in the spec: "Movement: Quartz."

Or some variation thereof. Example: Says "sapphire"... but it's actually mineral. Etc.
Sigh.

I understand English is not their first language, but then, when I ask a Chinese-speaking friend to read the info in Chinese, it say the same thing. It is NOT more accurate!

It's almost like they just don't give a dang about what words ACTUALLY mean. :roll:


----------



## thedius (Jun 28, 2015)

Chronopolis said:


> IF IF IF IF IF IF IF IF IF IF IF IF IF...
> I think I heard that before, somewhere.. :-d
> 
> I am a bit wary of any claims made by a Chinese manufacturer, because ...
> ...


Well, there is certainly one sure way to find out if it is really bronze or not. How about you take "one for the team" and let us know? 

Kidding aside, I think that given how low *verified* bronze watches already sell for (Invicta going for less than $80) I think we'll be seeing more bronze watches in this price range.

In fact the same manufacturer (?) / shop seems to offer another bronze watch in their own site clearly stating that the case is made of CUSN 8 Bronze.

I like this one more than the Tuna actually but they managed to make a logo even worse than the Shark. For modding however... :think:

Sharkey Bronze SBDX001 NH35 Tuna Diver Automatic Wristwatch MarineMaster Waffle band CUSN 8 Bronze _Diver Watch_HEIMDALLR WATCHES SHOP









EDIT: They seem to have setup shop on ebay also (their pricing on this is off for now though):

https://www.ebay.com/itm/Sharkey-Bronze-SBDX001-NH35-Tuna-Diver-Automatic-MarineMaster-CUSN-8-Waffle/153181231269?hash=item23aa5018a5:g:SlcAAOSwt7NbnHFD


----------



## adnj (Aug 22, 2010)

Bronze is less expensive to machine than stainless. I would expect that more of the affordable bronze watch cases will be in the market very soon.

Sent from my LG-V520 using Tapatalk


----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

thedius said:


> I like this one more than the Tuna actually but *they managed to make a logo even worse than the Shark*. For modding however... :think:
> 
> Sharkey Bronze SBDX001 NH35 Tuna Diver Automatic Wristwatch MarineMaster Waffle band CUSN 8 Bronze _Diver Watch_HEIMDALLR WATCHES SHOP
> 
> View attachment 13489753


Fr me, I think the logo has been improved - using all caps.
But that's like saying Rosie O'Donnell looks better after buttoning her shirt.,,, or somethin' like that.

I still cannot abide by the Sharkey logo though. Damn shame.
It looks like what's left on my plate after I go through a whole grilled mackerel.


----------



## thedius (Jun 28, 2015)

Chronopolis said:


> Fr me, I think the logo has been improved - using all caps.
> But that's like saying Rosie O'Donnell looks better after buttoning her shirt.,,, or somethin' like that.
> 
> I still cannot abide by the Sharkey logo though. Damn shame.
> It looks like what's left on my plate after I go through a whole grilled mackerel.


I had to google Rosie O'Donnell, but yeah, I get the point :-d

You are right, *HIMQ *does look better than *Himq *but why on earth did they name it like that in the first place???

I really don't get a LOT of Chinese watch brand names such as: Jaragar, Guanqin, Rodina etc To say nothing about a company who copies watches and then goes on and names them Feike ... o|


----------



## Techme (Nov 22, 2014)

I don't see why they don't just call them all San Martin. Perhaps SM is their more premium line.

Sent from my FS8010 using Tapatalk


----------



## edboner (Feb 8, 2015)

One solution to the logo issue...


----------



## PAM-SNOB (Mar 23, 2014)

edboner said:


> One solution to the logo issue...
> View attachment 13507719
> View attachment 13507725


Nice mod ,
Where did you source that dial friend?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## edboner (Feb 8, 2015)

PAM-SNOB said:


> Nice mod ,
> Where did you source that dial friend?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks!
I had the dial custom printed by my watchmaker using the Aqualung logo from the printing plate that I had custom-made before for my 6309-7040 Aqualung mods, one of which is my avatar.


----------



## dpeete (Jul 22, 2013)

No custom printing here, but I wanted to get rid of the sickly green dial. The only non-date dial I had laying around is a Type 2 Yobokies dial. That and a Maratac strap later and I am looking like something from the TSAR/GSAR lineup:








I was originally going to use a Dagaz Shark dial that I had laying around, but the date wasn't lining up and I don't have any date wheels lying around. But I like what this turned into.


----------



## montres (Mar 21, 2014)

thedius said:


> Guys, there is a new Sharkey Tuna in what appears to be Bronze!
> 
> Here is the link in TaoBao (which seems to have some kind of sale at the moment):
> 
> ...

















Cu-58%
Zn-39%
Is it similar to CUSN8 bronze?


----------



## taike (Mar 7, 2014)

montres said:


> View attachment 13523749
> 
> View attachment 13523753
> 
> ...


No, it's brass.

CuSn8 has 8% tin, negligible zinc.


----------



## Rocat (Sep 17, 2013)

Look what showed up from ttsugar today. Great service btw from him. So far, I'm impressed. The watch was delivered sooner than I thought it would be delivered. I removed the stock strap and replaced the spring bars with a pair of Seiko Fatties and they fit perfectly.







View attachment 13531759


----------



## Slim724 (Jan 31, 2013)

Sterile versions on eBay selling between $90-$120. I won mine for $103. Picked it up specifically for modding. Not a bad platform for the price. Can't really complain about anything with it, will update with pics once modifications done.


----------



## peter2704 (Jul 19, 2010)

ok guys ,so its been while since I was on here,my question is I have a sharkey tuna on order and wondered if anyone has modded to a seiko dial if so how and which dial any pics to see how it turned out


----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

peter2704 said:


> ok guys ,so its been while since I was on here, my question is I have a sharkey tuna on order and wondered if anyone has modded to a seiko dial if so how and which dial any pics to see how it turned out


The movement is Seiko made. 
So, all dials made to fit Seiko 7S, 4R, etc., work out just fine.

BUT!!! You do have to cut the feet, and do it all by eye, due to where the crown / stem is placed.
4:12 not at the standard 3:48.

I did 2, using a Dagaz "Fuller 6" for one, and a Yobokies blue "Kanji TUNA" for the other.


----------



## peter2704 (Jul 19, 2010)

ok so any pics on the seiko dial? struggling to find an aftermarket one


----------



## peter2704 (Jul 19, 2010)

so come guys whos slipped a seiko dial on theirs?? and if so we need pics


----------



## Cobia (Nov 24, 2013)

peter2704 said:


> so come guys whos slipped a seiko dial on theirs?? and if so we need pics


Thats like putting a Ferrari badge on a kit car to pretend its the real thing.....


----------



## peter2704 (Jul 19, 2010)

ok guys ,some of you must of slipped a seiko dial on one of these watches,any pics or info ?


----------



## peter2704 (Jul 19, 2010)

true but i reckon some will have.....


----------



## peter2704 (Jul 19, 2010)

looks great


----------



## ffnc1020 (Apr 11, 2017)

Cobia said:


> Thats like putting a Ferrari badge on a kit car to pretend its the real thing.....


I did it with their 6105 homage. Consider it runs a Seiko movement, I figure it's not that much of a blasphemy. ))


----------



## MikeSmith (Jan 3, 2019)

I searched this thread but didn't see if anyone has bought these watches on Amazon (my preferred choice). Does anyone know if the Sharky's for sale on Amazon are "real"?


----------



## LogisticsCzar (Jun 23, 2017)

MikeSmith said:


> I searched this thread but didn't see if anyone has bought these watches on Amazon (my preferred choice). Does anyone know if the Sharky's for sale on Amazon are "real"?


I just looked they are the same, same seller Infinite Time as on eBay too, same relatively long shipping estimate.

No one is making fake Sharkey watches. Producing a fake of a knockoff wouldn't make sense. It's all coming from one factory in China making all these different brands. I mean at least I believe it has to be one factory.

Sent from my Pixel 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## MikeSmith (Jan 3, 2019)

This is great! I just started learning about watches, and vintage Seiko. I knew I wanted a 6105 with the exact specs as the Sharkey. Looks like pretty good quality at a nice low price.


----------



## LogisticsCzar (Jun 23, 2017)

MikeSmith said:


> This is great! I just started learning about watches, and vintage Seiko. I knew I wanted a 6105 with the exact specs as the Sharkey. Looks like pretty good quality at a nice low price.


Yeah they are nice I've got a tuna the shroud was a bit sharp on the edges but easily fixable. Welcome to the club!

Sent from my Pixel 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

LogisticsCzar said:


> * It's all coming from one factory in China *making all these different brands.* I mean at least I believe it has to be one factory.*


I believe this assumption was invalidated in another thread some time ago by a member who knows the scene.

Also, as a matter of logistics, it would not seem plausible that only one factory is involved.
All these clones are slightly different - and accommodating this tiny bit of difference would not really be some something one factory would find profitable to cater to.


----------



## LogisticsCzar (Jun 23, 2017)

Chronopolis said:


> I believe this assumption was invalidated in another thread some time ago by a member who knows the scene.
> 
> Also, as a matter of logistics, it would not seem plausible that only one factory is involved.
> All these clones are slightly different - and accommodating this tiny bit of difference would not really be some something one factory would find profitable to cater to.


The cases themselves are made in different factories? That's surprising but I guess if they were different enough, (I only have this one Sharkey tuna) it would be more plausible that it's 2+ factories instead of 2+ finishing guidlines and 2+ Q C standards at one factory.


----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

LogisticsCzar said:


> The cases themselves are made in different factories? That's surprising but I guess if they were different enough, (I only have this one Sharkey tuna) it would be more plausible that it's 2+ factories instead of 2+ finishing guidlines and 2+ Q C standards at one factory.


Some have the crown located at 4:00, some at 4:12.
There is no design- or performance- based reason that can be justified for this slight difference.


----------



## LogisticsCzar (Jun 23, 2017)

Chronopolis said:


> Some have the crown located at 4:00, some at 4:12.
> There is no design- or performance- based reason that can be justified for this slight difference.


Ah cool thanks for the info!


----------



## Rocat (Sep 17, 2013)

I check this site regularly. How did I miss this? Of course it figures he'd release this after I ordered the yellow version. The SBBN017 and the SBBN033 are my two favorite Tunas. I have a thing for those bezels.















https://www.heimdallr.watch/lucky-p...color-black/51-strap-stainless_steel_bracelet


----------



## edboner (Feb 8, 2015)

Tuna Aqualung mod on sailcloth strap...


----------



## Rocat (Sep 17, 2013)

Look what showed up from Heimdallr this afternoon. Absolutely no tracking information even up to this afternoon before I left to pick up the kids from school at 3pm. Ordered on the 21st of January and delivered on the 29th. I even checked it after delivery and there is no information. I truly thought it would not be delivered until after the CNY vacation. The yellow one has a different shroud. The recessed flat edges edges on the yellow one are polished and on the black one they are brushed. The part of the shroud that covers the edge of the bezel is thicker on the yellow compared to the black one.

The dial is a nice shade of matte yellow and the chapter ring matches perfectly (at least to me). I've had yellow (and other bright colored) watches where the dial and chapter ring do not match in color and it bugs me. For now I've not swapped out to Seiko Fatties for the spring bars. I figure I'll give my inexpensive bracelet a go for a while. It matches pretty good imo.

For the record it was cloudy, cold, and rainy while taking pictures. I kept getting reflections off of one watch or another. I wanted some comparison photos out there so others later could find them in WUS.

If you look closely at the last five photos, you'll be able to see the differences between the two Sharkey bezel shrouds. I chalk it up to two different places manufacturing these, unless they made a production change on the shroud. Either way it's fine with me. I posted a lot of photos just because there are not many of the yellow on WUS or the web.


----------



## phlabrooy (Dec 25, 2011)

While on the subject of Tuna homages, anyone got or have any experience with the 300m rated, Monobloc cased versions ?

All I see here are the 200m rated normal screwback cased versions ... have not come across any of these others.

















































( All images borrowed from the net )

These versions are having the monobloc cases.

Apart from being rated to 300m, they seem to be pretty similar, aesthetic wise to the other Tuna homages.

Regards,


----------



## ApexinM3 (Jan 2, 2019)

First time posting here so might as well start with a contribution. Here are my Sharkey mods, the black PVD with Dagaz military snowflake dial and Commando hand set on a PVD engineer. The other is the reason I bought these watches to begin with: Yobokies blue AXOD dial, hands, and bezel insert; polished bezel, shark mesh bracelet; and the tricky part: the brass chapter ring with black paint stripped off and electroplated with rhodium since nobody makes a drop in replacement. Enjoy!


----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

ApexinM3 said:


> Here are my Sharkey mods...*Yobokies ... bezel insert; polished bezel, *...


Nice job!
I am VERY surprised that Yobo parts fit!
I was under the impression that these Seiko knockoffs were ever so slightly off as to NOT be compatible with replacement parts.
Now, a while new horizon has opened for me.


----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

Does the SEMDU Tuna have the same specs as the Sharkey, such that 
I can use Yobokies parts for modding, as seen in a previous post 2-3 floors up?


----------



## Storz (Jun 2, 2013)

Just ordered one tonight! Went ahead and ordered an orange Obris Morgan strap for it as well. I went went with the black face. This thread gave me the confidence and info I needed to pull the trigger on one!


----------



## Fox_Mulder_X (Aug 10, 2009)

ApexinM3 said:


> Here are my Sharkey mods (...) Yobokies blue AXOD dial, hands, and bezel insert; polished bezel, shark mesh bracelet; and the tricky part: the brass chapter ring with black paint stripped off and electroplated with rhodium since nobody makes a drop in replacement. Enjoy!


Sorry for the maybe stupid question but how much did these parts cost? Because that is a stunning piece of watch..


----------



## Fox_Mulder_X (Aug 10, 2009)

ApexinM3 said:


> Here are my Sharkey mods (...) Yobokies blue AXOD dial, hands, and bezel insert; polished bezel, shark mesh bracelet; and the tricky part: the brass chapter ring with black paint stripped off and electroplated with rhodium since nobody makes a drop in replacement. Enjoy!


Sorry for the maybe stupid question but how much did these parts cost? Because that is a stunning piece of watch..


----------



## Storz (Jun 2, 2013)

Mine came in on Tuesday, what a nice watch for the money! Took two weeks order to delivery from ebay seller "85delens"

2019-03-28_10-36-34 by _Storz_, on Flickr


----------



## volgofmr (Feb 3, 2014)

Here is my humble participation to this thread !


----------



## elcampeon (Nov 7, 2012)

For those that have the Sharkey Tuna with the steel bracelet; How would you rate it? Is it worth the extra cost? What is the band width?

Thanks


----------



## volgofmr (Feb 3, 2014)

elcampeon said:


> For those that have the Sharkey Tuna with the steel bracelet; How would you rate it? Is it worth the extra cost? What is the band width?


My opinion about this Tuna steel bracelet is very good, that's a solid piece. Size starts at 22mm (lug) then is 20mm (clasp). Just beware of springbar size, Sharkey uses the same as Seiko ones which are wider than usual.


----------



## thewatchcollectorteam (Oct 28, 2018)

they have new bracelet with milled clasps, so I guess the new band is of better quality.. anyway you cant go wrong


----------



## Seikogi (May 2, 2016)

Okay, so now Heimdallr has an EU shop! F* I am in... waiting for my "ninja tuna".

As much as I love the SBBN035 I simply don't see the value proposition for me personally. Didn't go with Merkur because "Merkur" is a shop like "Walmart" in the US and its just weird 

Heimdallr is the "guardian of gods" in Nordic mythology and I like the name, even very fitting for a tuna can watch. The shark is nice, something like thor's hammer would be even more fitting or a norse helm.
Not a fan of the "SEASHEPHERD" name but since its a Seiko movement I might very well mod it to a custom no date dial if possible...

Case is PVD so it will show wear very quickly but that's fine with me. I am also surprised that it has 200m WR and people dive with it. Usually Chinese homages have way lower WR than the counterparts.

Shipping should be 3-8days... excited!


----------



## Seikogi (May 2, 2016)

Chronopolis said:


> Nice job!
> I am VERY surprised that Yobo parts fit!
> I was under the impression that these Seiko knockoffs were ever so slightly off as to NOT be compatible with replacement parts.
> Now, a while new horizon has opened for me.


Do you know if turtle chapter rings would fit? Dr. Seikostain has a few very tempting ones.


----------



## ffnc1020 (Apr 11, 2017)

Seikogi said:


> Okay, so now Heimdallr has an EU shop! F* I am in... waiting for my "ninja tuna".
> 
> As much as I love the SBBN035 I simply don't see the value proposition for me personally. Didn't go with Merkur because "Merkur" is a shop like "Walmart" in the US and its just weird
> 
> ...


Wow this new generation of Sharkeys are really nice. I hope they will make a steel version with black bezel on that nice milled bracelet.


----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

Seikogi said:


> Do you know if turtle chapter rings would fit? Dr. Seikostain has a few very tempting ones.


Nope, I don't know.
I wish I had more free time to take one apart and see for myself.

Sure would appreciate it if someone would do this for real and verify once and for all.


----------



## Seikogi (May 2, 2016)

Chronopolis said:


> Nope, I don't know.
> I wish I had more free time to take one apart and see for myself.
> 
> Sure would appreciate it if someone would do this for real and verify once and for all.


I'll report once I start modding. Will be a while though.

Never modded Seiko movements but I am disappointed with the lack of methodic articles and information compared to Amphibias, at least on WUS. Will have to dig deeper!


----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

Seikogi said:


> I'll report once I start modding. Will be a while though.
> 
> *Never modded Seiko movements *but I am disappointed with the* lack of methodic articles and information compared to* Amphibias, at least on WUS. Will have to dig deeper!


To be fair, this is not really a Seiko production, only the movement is. 
So, one must brace for the unavoidable -- that all the other components / parts will NOT conform to anything of Seiko's spec.

Even something as simple as the bezel has a different design under it.
I expect the chapter ring to be off by 0,2mm somewhere - just enough to drive you crazy.


----------



## dino8791 (Apr 25, 2018)

Chronopolis said:


> To be fair, this is not really a Seiko production, only the movement is.
> So, one must brace for the unavoidable -- that all the other components / parts will NOT conform to anything of Seiko's spec.
> 
> Even something as simple as the bezel has a different design under it.
> I expect the chapter ring to be off by 0,2mm somewhere - just enough to drive you crazy.


I've modded two of them with Sumo dials, SS and PVD. I'm not sure about the bezel insert, but Seiko dials/hands fit. The feet on the dial have to be removed because the crown is at 4:30 not 4. Also, no dials with day windows.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bklake (Oct 12, 2014)

Specs for the Sharkey Tuna bezel replacement. Sea Shepard, they call it.
Outer Diameter: 38.0 mm

Inner Diameter: 31.65 mm

From the Heimdallr web site.


----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

dino8791 said:


> I'm not sure about *the bezel insert,* but Seiko dials/hands fit. The feet on the dial have to be removed because the crown is at 4:30 not 4. Also, no dials with day windows.


I did several mods of this already, so that much is known since they - hands and dials are made to fit on the NH movement.
It's the bezel, the insert, and the chapter ring that remains unaccounted for.

Day / Date? Why would that be a prob? It's @ 3 position. I didn't have any trouble.


----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

dino8791 said:


> I'm not sure about *the bezel insert,* but Seiko dials/hands fit. The feet on the dial have to be removed because the crown is at 4:30 not 4. Also, no dials with day windows.


I did several mods of this already, so that much is known since they - hands and dials are made to fit on the NH movement.
It's the bezel, the insert, and the chapter ring that remains unaccounted for.

Day / Date? Why would that be a prob? It's @ 3 position. I didn't have any trouble.

View attachment 14094489
View attachment 14094491


----------



## Seikogi (May 2, 2016)

Chronopolis said:


> To be fair, this is not really a Seiko production, only the movement is.
> So, one must brace for the unavoidable -- that all the other components / parts will NOT conform to anything of Seiko's spec.
> 
> Even something as simple as the bezel has a different design under it.
> I expect the chapter ring to be off by 0,2mm somewhere - just enough to drive you crazy.


It sure is a bigger challenge, but there is also fun in it. I have a fancy idea, it will take some time though 
Also, I'd like to first test accuracy before I attempt to stick a dial to the movement.

Frankly, I don't see anything negative personally aside from the "Seashepherd" label on the dial.

Then I was thinking about names like "Marinemaster", "Seadweller", "Aquaracer"... and imagined, what if an unknown brand came up with those?!

My first thought was that they too sound cheesy. Perhaps most watch names printed on the dial sound cheesy to someone who is not into watches...

My last Vostok mod was with a sterile dial and I felt as if I was missing something, but didn't know why... afterall watches should tell time and nothing more?!
Maybe we are all conditioned in some way.

Ramble off


----------



## dino8791 (Apr 25, 2018)

Chronopolis said:


> I did several mods of this already, so that much is known since they - hands and dials are made to fit on the NH movement.
> It's the bezel, the insert, and the chapter ring that remains unaccounted for.
> 
> Day / Date? Why would that be a prob? It's @ 3 position. I didn't have any trouble.
> ...


Did you use a dial with a day/date or just a date? Obviously the date only will work. Maybe I missed something when I tried, but neither a 3 or 4 o'clock crown day wheel would line up due to the crown at 4:30.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

The crown's position is irrelevant in this case,* assuming you are using the movement that came with the watch*.
The date wheel was already calibrated at the factory to line up at 3 position.
Day AND date will show up just fine. (I myself generally avoid DAY, or both, strictly for aesthetic reasons, but to each his own. )

If you change the movement, then you are in trouble, and will have to either recalibrate the date wheel yourself, or use a no-date dial.



dino8791 said:


> Did you use a dial with a day/date or just a date? Obviously the date only will work. Maybe I missed something when I tried, but neither a 3 or 4 o'clock crown day wheel would line up due to the crown at 4:30.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dino8791 (Apr 25, 2018)

Chronopolis said:


> The crown's position is irrelevant in this case,* assuming you are using the movement that came with the watch*.
> The date wheel was already calibrated at the factory to line up at 3 position.
> Day AND date will show up just fine. (I myself generally avoid DAY, or both, strictly for aesthetic reasons, but to each his own. )
> 
> If you change the movement, then you are in trouble, and will have to either recalibrate the date wheel yourself, or use a no-date dial.


You haven't done this and don't know what you're talking about, so that much is known. The crown position is completely relevant to the day wheel, hence different day wheels for 3 and 4 o'clock crowns. These watches use a standard movement, movement holder, and date wheel. Nothing is "calibrated", adjusted, or modified on the movement. They simply positioned the dial feet to account for the crown at 4:30. It's displaying the date above what would be displayed on a 4 o'clock crown watch. I posted to help someone thinking of modding this watch with a day/date dial, not sure why you felt the need to reply so snidely.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

*SNIDELY??*
Did you mean to reply to MY post - the one where I was trying to be helpful?

Is English not your native language?
Or do you have some severe reading comprehension problem?

Either way, you're tiresome; I've seen you act up before elsewhere. 
Off to the Ignore List you go.



dino8791 said:


> You haven't done this and don't know what you're talking about, so that much is known. The crown position is completely relevant to the day wheel, hence different day wheels for 3 and 4 o'clock crowns. These watches use a standard movement, movement holder, and date wheel. Nothing is "calibrated", adjusted, or modified on the movement. They simply positioned the dial feet to account for the crown at 4:30. It's displaying the date above what would be displayed on a 4 o'clock crown watch. I posted to help someone thinking of modding this watch with a day/date dial, not sure why you felt the need to *reply so snidely. *
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Seikogi (May 2, 2016)

Chronopolis said:


> View attachment 13673935


I like the kanji dial!

Do the kanjis stand for "Tuna" and do you know if it is japanese or chinese?

I am wondering if yobokies is willing to customize his dials like putting kanjis on a sterile one. :/


----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

Seikogi said:


> I like the kanji dial!
> 
> Do the kanjis stand for "Tuna" and do you know if it is* japanese or chinese?*
> 
> I am wondering if yobokies is willing to customize his dials like putting kanjis on a sterile one. :/


I think both languages use the same characters for that word - the way French and English might share a Latin-derived word, like, 'constitution.'

You can always I ask... but I kinda doubt it... unless there is a big demand for it.


----------



## edboner (Feb 8, 2015)

For info of those interested...this Tuna homage survived my snorkeling escapades during the recent Easter holidays...


----------



## Seikogi (May 2, 2016)

Arrived, I am happy! Some teasers here. 
Will do a proper review once I have more time.


----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

:-!

But I've never seen anyone wear their watch so sideways !! 
Must be some new gangsta style ;-)



Seikogi said:


> Arrived, I am happy! Some teasers here.
> Will do a proper review once I have more time.
> 
> View attachment 14107175


----------



## Seikogi (May 2, 2016)

Chronopolis said:


> :-!
> 
> But I've never seen anyone wear their watch so sideways !!
> Must be some new gangsta style ;-)


Camera is playing tricks. 

I wanted to show off the brushed pvd shroud. Its difficult to get all contours on black objects.

Strapped on a Vostok Amphibia rubber with an IWC clasp. #going-international


----------



## Seikogi (May 2, 2016)

Don't tell me those Asgardians regulate the movements?!?!

Mine is running +3sec/day.


----------



## phlabrooy (Dec 25, 2011)

Seikogi said:


> Don't tell me those Asgardians regulate the movements?!?!
> 
> Mine is running +3sec/day.


According to their site, all movements are regulated in-house ...

Have had similar results from mine !

Regards,


----------



## andy2m (May 1, 2019)

Seikogi said:


> Don't tell me those Asgardians regulate the movements?!?!
> 
> Mine is running +3sec/day.


Just received mine last week. Been wearing it for few days, from 9am to 11pm at night it rests facing up.

Happy to report that it runs +3 seconds everyday, hope it stays that way then it will be great.

Built quality of the watch is good comparing to my Black Monster & Turtle 779. The strap is a bit stiff & not able to bent it by boiling.


----------



## andrew7 (Nov 22, 2018)

Wanted to add my experience with heimdallr.watch. Shipping from Hong Kong was very quick. After wearing it every day for a week, it was consistently running about 30 seconds slow a day. I was a little disappointed with that after reading everyone's reports that theirs were very accurate. I contacted Lily, and she sent me a return label to return it, no questions asked. I had a replacement watch on my porch quickly, and I'm happy to report the new one runs about 2 seconds fast a day. Very impressed with the accuracy, and very happy with the customer service.

The first watch I had also had a slightly misaligned chapter ring, but nothing worse than what I've seen on some real Seikos. I would've been fine with it, considering the price of the watch. 

Thanks to everyone who posted in this thread, I think I read all 120+ pages, and it gave me the confidence to order one.


----------



## Seikogi (May 2, 2016)

Chronopolis said:


> I think both languages use the same characters for that word - the way French and English might share a Latin-derived word, like, 'constitution.'
> 
> You can always I ask... but I kinda doubt it... unless there is a big demand for it.


Did ask and no, not gonna happen.

On goes my quest for a Tuna no date dial.

Imo all indices should be round on a tuna dial since the watch is... well completely round.


----------



## Seikogi (May 2, 2016)

Did take it apart. Bezel was hard to remove and those "bezel knives" are a joke. My Victorinox swiss knife did the job.

Inside looks very solid and is all pvd coated.

I noticed that the rotor sits on the same lvl as the case. So I believe that the caseback is simply an overkill and a flatter one would do the job as well bringing the dimensions down by a few mm.

I thought about adding a flatter solar tuna caseback but I don't know the dimensions. No one at the solar tuna thread could help me but afaik the sharkey caseback is the same dimensions as the skx one.

Since Seiko likes to have parts that fit anything they do I believe a solar tuna caseback should be the same dimensions as the skx one. Could be different though due to the solar movement....

The chapter ring is a mystery to me... someone here removed and modded it... how did you do it?

I don't understand if it is pressure fitted into the crystal or glued on the sides because mine sticks in the case and I couldn't get it out...


----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

Seikogi said:


> Did ask and no, not gonna happen.
> On goes my quest for a *Tuna no date di*al.
> *Imo all indices should be round on a tuna dial since the watch is... well completely round.*


Hmm.... You may have something there...
Something ... like this? ;-)


----------



## Seikogi (May 2, 2016)

Chronopolis said:


> Hmm.... You may have something there...
> Something ... like this? ;-)
> 
> View attachment 14146879
> View attachment 14146881


similar but with the 3 -6 - 9 also being round in order to increase the emphaisis on the round shape, like this...

I mean I could go day/date by breaking some wheel as described on instagram by someone who did this with an SKX dial and realigning the date to work with the crown position but I'd also need black day/date wheels and lots of practice...


----------



## calibra3 (Jan 18, 2016)

jtaka1 said:


> Ordered a SS insert from yobikies cuz the printed silver one wasn't working for me.
> Also, chapter ring and dial indexes would not line up so i checked, but an SKX chapter ring doesn't fit. So I took the stock one and stripped the paint hoping it was SS under. But it's brass. Looks ok to me. What do u guys think? I may get some gold hands to match.


Hello friend, I have sent a private message, plese help me.
thanks.


----------



## calibra3 (Jan 18, 2016)

One question, somebody know what chapter ring it is compatible with the sharkey??? or it has a special chapter ring size.

?


----------



## Steve0 (May 6, 2011)

calibra3 said:


> One question, somebody know what chapter ring it is compatible with the sharkey??? or it has a special chapter ring size.
> 
> ?


I would check with dagaz or Harold Ng aka seikoboy aka yobokies. They specialize in Seiko mod parts. Both are reputable guys and will know the answer.

I have the Sharkey Tuna ...2 of them..and a 6105 homage Sharkey. I swapped the 6105 dial and hands for DOXA style. Bought from Harold. He probably has the chapter ring you need.

Good luck.


----------



## themattador24 (Sep 10, 2018)

Received my Sharkey Tuna yesterday after ordering direct from the Heimdallr website. After a full wind, the watch only runs for 10-15 minutes before dying - the seconds hand rubs against the minutes hand. Hopefully this was a shipping accident and not a QC problem, but the watch appeared to be padded securely. Took it to a local repair and was quoted $20-30 to fix the hands. New to watches so I don't have a tool set, otherwise I'd take a crack at it myself. Maybe I should've returned it, but I have a Hawaii trip coming up in a week and I'd rather have a working watch than deal with international shipping. I don't hold out much hope for a partial refund without returning the watch, but maybe it is worth a shot.


----------



## Steve0 (May 6, 2011)

Present the issue to the seller with concise explanations and pics. Try to give them a chance to resolve it. Ask for a return mailer label or a new watch with the return of that one. 

Anything is worth trying. Returning items to China is difficult at best , IMO. More often, one gets a replacement or refund rather than them going through the hassle on their end to have something returned to China. 

My experience is that it's a one way voyage whatever the product.

With that said, I have three Sharkeyss...one Apocalypse clone and two Tuna clones. Very solid inexpensive watches. 

Two things to consider...how soon your Hawaii trip is and wouldn't it be nice to toss the watch fixer the coin to have your new Tuna on the wrist on the islands and in the surf. 

If you were close by, I would offer the repair for shipping only. But $25.00 to get it done locally is a deal. 

Best of luck.

Steve


----------



## themattador24 (Sep 10, 2018)

Thanks for the advice. I dropped it off at the shop. Even with that added cost I think the watch is a deal.
I was pretty happy with the construction and finishing. Except for the crown being a bit sharp - roughed up my fingers a bit after test winding the watch several times!


----------



## Seikogi (May 2, 2016)

I finished my mod recently. *Special thanks* to Chronopolis for the dials! It would not have been possible without his help. 

Swapped the dial to a sterile one and added final fantasy hands from Dr.Seikostain.

I'll name it the Black Final Fantasy Tuna - BFFT


----------



## themattador24 (Sep 10, 2018)

I was able to pick up my serviced Sharkey just in time for the beach trip.
I emailed a receipt and explanation to Heimdallr, and received a refund for the repair cost through Paypal next day, no other response. Awesome service!
The watch performed great in the water. I might be hooked on Tunas now... Has anyone else seen this limited edition black and red version? Similar to the Seiko Golgo 13 LE Tuna.
But I can't believe they really put "Darth Engineer" on the dial!

https://www.heimdallr.watch/lucky-punch/102-673-darth-engineer-limited-edition.html?adtoken=43ad223bdb33202d9916b79c0b23926b&ad=products&id_employee=1&preview=1&mc_cid=e3ee05f6a0&mc_eid=4139ee2cd4


----------



## AllanL (Feb 15, 2017)

Chronopolis said:


> I tried it agains this -- I don't know who makes it, as it comes with no branding. I always assumed it was made by the same folks who make Sharkey.
> 
> View attachment 12811307


hi!

has there been a 'definite' answer to this question of any SKX bezel insert fitment on a sterile tuna?

been lurking a long time in order to mod mine.

thanks!


----------



## Fox_Mulder_X (Aug 10, 2009)

Do you know what are the compatible versions to replace the insert on these Tuna's?
I think a coke insert cold be cool on a sterile dial.
Thank you


----------



## Fox_Mulder_X (Aug 10, 2009)

Duplicated


----------



## jcombs1 (Jun 4, 2016)

This newer? San Martin version seems to have a 4:00 crown. Should solve some of the dial feet issues (right?) and it's powered by the NH36 with both day and date.

https://sanmartinwatches.com/wp/product/sn003-g/


----------



## Fox_Mulder_X (Aug 10, 2009)

Stupid question. The Merkur/San Martin/ Sharkey/ Semdu/ Heimdallr are all the same size?

As I mentioned I would like to try a Coke bezel insert on a sterile dial and from the below thread it seems that the standard seiko insert will match perfectly.

https://www.watchuseek.com/f71/semdu-tuna-moding-4763775.html

Anyone knows if the Semdu is slightly different from the other Tuna homages?


----------



## Dav25 (Jan 18, 2016)

I recently decided to try out the bracelet that it comes with. I was about to size it and saw that there is no arrows to show what direction to push pins. I was able to see under magnifier that it seems both ends are round pins. I dnt see a split pin on either side. Maybe i can push out either way? Thanks










Been using this strap or the mesh one, decided to try the OEM one


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## phlabrooy (Dec 25, 2011)

Dav25 said:


> I recently decided to try out the bracelet that it comes with. I was about to size it and saw that there is no arrows to show what direction to push pins. I was able to see under magnifier that it seems both ends are round pins. I dnt see a split pin on either side. Maybe i can push out either way? Thanks
> 
> 
> 
> ...


If it doesn't have any arrows, and it looks to be rounded ends on both sides, then it's probably a pin and collar system ...

I just experienced this on my Heimdallr bracelet ... no arrows, and rounded ends both sides.

This means you can tap the pin out from either side, but bear in mind there is a collar inside. Do not lose that !

The pin needs to go back through that little collar, which sits in the middle link.

A bit of a hassle to work on, and needs patience, but once you understand the system, it should be fairly straightforward ...

Regards,


----------



## Dav25 (Jan 18, 2016)

phlabrooy said:


> If it doesn't have any arrows, and it looks to be rounded ends on both sides, then it's probably a pin and collar system ...
> 
> I just experienced this on my Heimdallr bracelet ... no arrows, and rounded ends both sides.
> 
> ...


Ok, thanks for the reply. I completely forgot about a pin & collar set up. I have done these before on some of my seikos. I believe my SNE109 had this set up with collar in middle link as opposed to the turtles that have it in the end of one side.


----------



## foten21 (Jun 28, 2018)

is there any exhibition caseback for the heimdallr tuna?
thanks a lot


----------



## Slim724 (Jan 31, 2013)

fooling around with some spare parts I had


----------

